# Wir entwickeln ein Bike: das Internet Community Bike Projekt - Powered by Carver



## nuts (7. April 2012)

MTB-News.de ist stolz, euch gemeinsam mit kompetenten Partnern etwas bisher Einmaliges bieten zu können: Die Internet Bike Community entwirft ein Mountainbike - das Internet Community Bike. Unterstützt wird sie dabei von erfahrenen Köpfen aus der Bike-Branche, und das Beste daran: Das Community-Bike wird am Ende der Produktentwicklung gebaut - nicht nur als Prototyp, sondern in Serie.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Wir entwickeln ein Bike: das Internet Community Bike Projekt - Powered by Carver*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## sluette (7. April 2012)

650B ist gesetzt? Schade, ich bin raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bliz2z (7. April 2012)

Coole Idee und 650B ist genau richtig


----------



## Matthes007 (7. April 2012)

Noch so eine sinnfreie Radgröße im Programm die dazu beiträgt die Zubehörpreise hochzuhalten


----------



## thegood (7. April 2012)

Tolle Idee und genau die richtigen Leute für die Umsetzung gefunden ! Was Stefan Stark drauf hat, haben wir ja spätestens mit dem Fanes gesehen 



@ Meckerer über mir 

War natürlich klar, dass anstatt das Konzept zu loben erstmal über den VORSCHLAG der Laufradgröße gemeckert wird.

Würden sich alle Nutzer so konsequent gegen Neuerungen wehren und diese als pures Marketinggeschwafel abtuen, dann würden wir noch mit Starrbikes den Berg runter hoppeln ...


----------



## garbel (7. April 2012)

Also wird als Einzelkomponente des Rades eigentlich nur der Rahmen designt !?! Ich hätte in Sachen Laufräder ein paar Ideen, die so noch nicht umgesetzt wurden...


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

fangen wir mal an: 

*Planungsphase.* Das Konzept steht fest - Was für ein Rad wird entwickelt? Erste Eckdaten zeichnen sich ab.

realistisch betrachtet wird das ein beik für den massenmarkt. carver will sicher kein spezielles nischenprodukt, sondern mainstream. 

ich mache mal ne ansage: 

- 14 cm federweg (so klingt die beschreibung für mich), 
- konservative geometrie und winkel (laufradgröße ist exotisch genug),
- tendenziell eher leicht als verkaufsargument, 
- der typische carver-kunde wird sicher nicht so fahren, dass er das beik schrottet (d.h. leichtbau > haltbarkeit), 
- keine federwegsverstellung (um es einfach zu halten),   

ich würde mal ein tourenbeik mit mehr federweg in den raum stellen. 
wenn 650B festesteht, muss man sich als nächstes über die kinematik des hinterbaus unterhalten. 

und eins sollte man im auge behalten: wenn das ganze demokratisch per abstimmung erfolgt, wird man kein aussergewöhnliches / ungewöhnliches ergebnis bekommen, sondern immer einen gemeinsamen nenner, also mittelmaß / durchschnitt. 

jetzt bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Marc B (7. April 2012)

Meine Frage zu 650b: Ist geplant wie beim Ghost Cagua 650b den Federweg im Vergleich zum 26-Zoll-Pendant leicht zu reduzieren? Ich fände es ja cooler, wenn das Rad besser rollt und dennoch den vollen Federweg bietet! 

Ansonsten: Interessantes Projekt


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Das Steuerrohr würde ich ja von 1,5" zu 1 1/8" verjüngend machen...


----------



## thegood (7. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> fangen wir mal an:
> 
> *Planungsphase.* Das Konzept steht fest - Was für ein Rad wird entwickelt? Erste Eckdaten zeichnen sich ab.
> 
> ...



Hast du dir die Produktpalette von Carver angeschaut ? Bis jetzt bietet Carver Fullys mit 120mm und 150mm Federwerg an ( in verschiedenen Varianten) .
Durch ein solches Projekt bietet sich doch gerade die Chance die Produktpalette zu erweitern. Der Rückhalt der Community sollte aufgrund der "Eigenentwicklung" da und Vorbehalte gegenüber Carver daher überwunden sein.
Ich denke, dass dies der optimale Zeitpunkt ist um in den Downhill/ Freeride Bereich einzusteigen. Auch wenn wir dann noch einmal über die Laufradgröße reden müssten


----------



## DerJoe (7. April 2012)

Egal was dabei raus kommt. Den Rahmen später auf jeden Fall auch einzeln anbieten. Möglichst ohne Federbein. Warum? Weil die erfahreneren Leute hier eh meistens ihre Räder selbst aufbauen und ihre Vorstellungen verwirklichen wollen, was die Teile angeht.

Warum ohne Federbein? Beispiel: Die einen würden keinen ohne einen Fox-Dämpfer nehmen, die anderen würden diese Dämpfer nicht mit der Kneifzange anfassen wollen. Und bitte später nicht mit der Argumentation ankommen "Der von uns verbaute Dämpfer wurde speziell auf den Rahmen abgestimmt". Dazu sind die Fahrweisen der Leute viel zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

noch ne frage an carver / ibc (anstatt ner antwort an thegood): wer entscheidet letztendlich - die mehrheit oder der hersteller?


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Wie hättest Du Dir eine Beteiligung denn vorgestellt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tibo13 (7. April 2012)

Eigentlich ein interessantes Prjekt, sollte 650B jedoch wirklich eine fixe Vorgabe sein, so hat sich das Ganze schon in den ersten 5 Minuten für mich erledigt.

Denn wenn schon Carbon auf Grund von


> ...mit dem Ziel völliger Offenheit bezüglich des Designs...


aussen vor gelassen wird, so verstehe ich nicht warum man sich mit 650B ein ähnliches Kuckucksei ins Nest legen will. Denn auch damit fallen von vorne herein einige Möglichkeiten für das IBC Bike schlicht und ergreifend auf Grund von kaum oder nicht vorhandenen Komponenten weg. 29" ist nocht nicht einmal in allen MTB Breichen angekommen und 650B steckt meiner Meinung nach nicht einmal in den Kinderschuhen.

Daher mein Fazit:

IBC Bike - JA
650B - NEIN


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Für mich hört sich das nicht nach 14cm Federweg an .... eher nach 150mm /160mm - ein waschechtes Enduro eben 
650b ist wie ich finde auch der richtige Weg.
Klar werden die meisten User damit noch keine Erfahrung gemacht haben, man sollte aber mit der Zeit gehn und nicht immer alles schlecht reden was neu ist 

Mein Eckdaten wären:
- Rahmengewicht ca 3 Kg
- 150 / 160mm Federweg
- Bikeparkfreigabe


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (7. April 2012)

guten morgen, wahnsinn was hier schon los ist. ich möchte kurz zu ein paar punkten stellung nehmen: wir haben uns für 650b entschieden, weil wir mit diesem projekt nach vorne arbeiten wollen und ein möglichst unbearbeitetes segment  zur diskussion stellen wollen. ansonsten besteht die gefahr, dass nicht entwickelt, sondern benchmarks zusammengeworfen werden! allerdings dient das icb als basis für eine ganze reihe von modellen, hier werden dann auch andere laufradgrößen umgesetzt. im endeffekt haben wir offen gelassen, was entwickelt wird um das projekt so spannend und progressiv wie möglich zu gestalten. am ende der woche wird abgestimmt, die auswahl wird in der diskussion mit euch festgelegt! frohe ostern und happy trails, basti


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> guten morgen, wahnsinn was hier schon los ist. ich möchte kurz zu ein paar punkten stellung nehmen: wir haben uns für 650b entschieden, weil wir mit diesem projekt nach vorne arbeiten wollen und ein möglichst unbearbeitetes segment  zur diskussion stellen wollen. ansonsten besteht die gefahr, dass nicht entwickelt, sondern benchmarks zusammengeworfen werden! allerdings dient das icb als basis für eine ganze reihe von modellen, hier werden dann auch andere laufradgrößen umgesetzt. im endeffekt haben wir offen gelassen, was entwickelt wird um das projekt so spannend und progressiv wie möglich zu gestalten. am ende der woche wird abgestimmt, die auswahl wird in der diskussion mit euch festgelegt! frohe ostern und happy trails, basti



Sehr cool... Und die Herangehendweise finde ich persönlich absolut richtig...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (7. April 2012)

Also ich finde das Ganze eine klasse Idee! Mal schaun was draus wird!

Zum Thema Reifengröße: Also bis jetzt habe ich hier noch keine richtigen Argumente für oder wider der Größe gelesen. Nur Totschlagphrasen ala "wenn ihr das macht bin ich raus". Ja und? Auf so jemanden hat niemand gewartet. Bitte seid nicht naiv und glaub das EUER Bike umgesetzt wird sondern das der Community, d.h. der Schnitt der Gesamtheit. Ich vermute mal das ein tourenlastiges Enduro dabei rauskommt, einfach weil es der größte Markt ist und auch die meisten Biker meines Erachtens sich in diesem Einsatzzweck verbunden fühlen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich war auch einige Jahre lang Gast in Wildbad und habe es dort für meine Verhältnisse ganz schön krachen lassen, aber DH ist eben eine Niesche des Bikens.

Daher finde ich auch die Eckdaten von dubbel ganz gut und kann die nur unterstreichen:
* 140 mm FW vorne/hinten -> In Verbindung mit den größeren Laufrädern fährt sich das Bike bestimmt nicht schlecht auf Trails
* Geo 60/40 bergablastig
* Steckachse hinten/vorne
* 2 Kettenblätter mit Bashguard
* 4-Gelenker mit ausreichend dimensionierten Lagern und bitte bitte keinen Chinalagerschrott... Frust ist vorprogrammiert

Grüße!

nico


----------



## Parlendin (7. April 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht ob das ein Massenbike wird wenn man 650B verwendet, hab das bis heute noch nicht gehört und bin doch sehr aktiv beim biken und in foren. 29" ist noch net mal am Ende des Weges und dann gleich noch was neues raus zu haun, wozu es fast keine komponenten, fast keine Erfahrungen und praktisch keine Testwerte gibt halte ich für verwegen.
Wenn das ein Massenbike werden soll dann sollte das 26" haben, da gibt genug komponenten und jeder kann rein baun was er will ohne sich nur zwischen 2-3 Sachen entscheiden zu müssen weil es net mehr gibt.

Ansonsten halte ich es für ne coole Idee und bin gespannt was da noch für Ideen kommen.


----------



## nuts (7. April 2012)

Wer entscheidet? 

Die Community. 

Carver kann begründet Vorschläge ablehnen, Beispiel: CNC gefräste Kettenstreben = zu teuer für eine größere Serie. Die Begründung "das passt nicht zu uns!" oder "nee, lieber nicht!" werdet ihr hier nicht hören. 

Alle innerhalb einer Woche gesammelten und nicht abgelehnten Vorschläge zu der speziellen Frage werden dann zur Abstimmung freigegeben, die Mehrheit entscheidet.

650B

Ich muss gestehen, mich anfangs auch gewehrt zu haben. Und wie oben steht, ist das der Vorschlag des Entwicklerteams. Wenn jetzt aber quasi jeder das als Ausschlusskriterium sieht, zwängen wir das nicht durch - warten wir's ab.


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2012)

das ganze wird auf einen 160mm pseudo-freerider hinauslaufen, für die meisten hier sowieso overdosed. abo off.

ps: und wer von den ganzen hightech-verwöhnten, die hier mitdiskutieren, will schon carver auf dem rahmen stehen haben


----------



## Third Eye (7. April 2012)

Wieviele / Welche Gabeln gibt es denn schon für 650B?

Ohne deren Eckdaten ist wohl schwer die Geo festzulegen ...


@ 650B: 25 mm mehr im Durchmesser als 26" ... und deswegen ein neuer Standard? Mit eigenen Gabeln, Felgen, Reifen ... ob es wirklich DEN Unterschied macht?! Ich für meinen Teil nutze lieber die volle Bandbreite an Auswahl bei 26".
Bei (MTB) Kurbel fährt man von ca. 1.5 m bis 2 m Körpergröße genau 2 verschiedene Kurbellängen ... nur bei den Laufrädern können wir bald in 2 cm Abstufungen auswählen.

Macht ein Rad das sowohl auf 650B ausgelegt ist für die Marathon / XC / Tourenfahrer (schmälere Reifen), als auch 26" mit ordentlich breiten Reifen für die Endurofahrer.
Eventuell mit 2 Hinterbaulängen, ein ovaler "Chip" zum wenden.

Ein Steuerrohr wo Anglesets reinpassen.
Federbein frei wählbar zw. Luft & Stahl.


----------



## noco (7. April 2012)

160/160mm
Rahmen od. Rahmensets zu kaufen
wahlweise 26" od. 650er, geht das nicht?
Zielgewicht: 2,5 kg 
nicht so teuer wie Santa C. Nomad

Das Projekt gefällt mir wirklich gut, für mich gibts aber schon genug Auswahl in meiner bevorzugten Kategorie. 

Fanes, Spicy, Slash, Nomad, etc.....

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Ersbacher (7. April 2012)

Moin, konsequenterweise hätte man auf 26 oder 29 Zoll gehen sollen. Das Potenzial in der Entwicklung der 29er ist noch lange nicht erschöpft. Sorry, aber 650B ist meiner Meinung nach eine super Marketing Idee um die kaufwillige Bikegemeinde noch mehr zu melken. Da Max Schumann an Bord ist, und der maximale Federweg bei Carver aktuell 150mm beträgt, sollten wir denke ich die 160mm Marke an Federung anpeilen (gemessen an 26 Zoll). Ansonsten wäre ne Kettenführung a la Syntace wünschenswert. Sag Anzeige, gute Zugverlegung, alles muss gut zugängig sein (für Selbstschrauber), über eine Normalbikertaugliche Übersetzung würde ich mich freuen. So, alles weitere im weiteren Verlauf.


----------



## DocB (7. April 2012)

Mein Vorschlag: nicht so viel Prosa, mehr konkrete Ideen.
Hier:
- 140 mm Federweg
- Gleitlager (IGUS) am Hinterbau wo sinnvoll
- Reifendurchlauf bis 2,4"
- Steckachse hi. mit Einfädelhilfe
- innenverlegte Züge
- Sattelstützenversenkung innenverlegt
- Integrierte KeFü à la Bionicon
- Umwerfer auf Kettenstrebe


----------



## L.Fignon84 (7. April 2012)

Ein interssantes Projekt,aber das 650 wäre für mich auch ein Ausschlusskriterium.
Warum verdammt noch mal muss immer was scheinbar neues erfunden werden,um den Leuten Fortschritt vorzugaukeln,und neues Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen.

An einem 26er mitzuwirken,fände ich toll,da ist bei den meisten auch viel Erfahrung
vorhanden,und diese kann dann in das Projekt einfließen.Wer hat denn Erfahrung mit 650?
Das wäre doch mehr ein Orakel,bei dem mehr gemutmaßt als gewusst wird.


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
650b - 140mm Federweg
oder
26 " - 160mm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (7. April 2012)

Standard BSA Innenlager-Gewinde. Bitte kein Pressfit.
Wie oben schon steht, wenn Viergelenker, dann bitte vernünftige Lager.

Ich spreche jetzt mal aus, was mir von Anfang an, als ich den News-Artikel gelesen hatte, im Kopf rumschwirrte.
Wie ein Liteville 301, nur bezahlbar. Das Ding geht rauf wie runter total genial. Ist nur für viele, die ihr Geld auch noch für andere Dinge des alltäglichen Lebens ausgeben müssen, viel zu kostspielig.


----------



## tspanni (7. April 2012)

160mm und ne Hammerschmidt!


----------



## lucie (7. April 2012)

Xx


----------



## Martina H. (7. April 2012)

Bitte auch an die kleinen Leute denken - und natürlich an die ganz Großen 

Rahmengrößen von XS bis XXL - mit - der Größe entsprechend - geänderten Geometrie


----------



## hixx (7. April 2012)

Wow, die Idee finde ich echt mal Klasse 

Die Community so in ein Projekt einzubeziehen klingt wirklich erfolgsversprechend, da sich so viele mit dem Projekt und dem spätern Produkt identifizieren können.
Bei einem solchen Projekt mit renomierten Entwicklern, einem aus meiner Sicht guten Produzenten und einer großen Community könne alle Seiten eigentlich nur gewinnen.

Meine Idee wäre auch ein Enduro evtl. mit Bikeparkfreigabe, was aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist.
-160mm Federweg
-ausgewogene Geometrie
-günstig in der Fertigung
-freie Dämpferwahl

Ein geringes Gewicht wäre zwar nett, aber hier sollte man darauf achten, dass das Produkt auch hält und die Kosten nicht aus dem Rahmen laufen.
Ein Hersteller wie Carver kann nicht die Preise verlangen wie Santa Cruz oder Liteville.
Leichtbau erfordert jedoch enorme Entwicklungsarbeiten und damit auch Kosten.
Es sollte also nicht das Ziel sein, das leichteste oder schnellste Bergab-Enduro zu bauen, sondern ein Rad was zu den Kunden von Carver sowie deren Brieftasche passt.

Und genau da finde ich 650B den falschen Ansatz.
So wie ich das sehe gibt es zu diesem Standard zur Zeit wenig Teile und wenn werden diese dann entsprechend kosten.
Und genau die Kombinationm hohe Kosten und Carver passt nicht zusammen.
Ich fahre selbst eins. Gut ausgestattet ist es, der Rahmen hält und ich konnte es mir trotzdem leisten.
Genau das erwartet ein Kunde doch von dieser Marke. Alleine schon weil es bei einer großen Kette verkauft wird.
Ich will Carver damit nicht als "Billigmarke" abstempeln, aber den Ruf eines Liebhaber-Bikes bei denen es auch mal mehr kosten darf haben sie auch nicht.
Für mich ist mein Carver mein Alltagsarbeitstier. Hier möchte ich mich einfach nicht an wenig verfügbare Teile binden lassen, sondern die Komponenten die ich bevorzuge oder mir leisten kann.

Das sollte meiner Meinung nach auch Carver bewusst sein, dass man sich mit einem neuen nicht etablierten Standard auf dünnes Eis begibt.
Allein die ersten Reaktionen aus der Community sollten da ein erstes Warnzeichen sein.

Ich will 650B hier nicht direkt ausschließen, aber es sprechen aus meiner Sicht viele Argumente dagegen.

Des weiteren Frage ich mich und wie fern wir an einen Hinterbautyp gebunden sind?
Carver baut Viergelenker. Darf was anderes dabei rauskommen?

Trotz allem freue ich micht auf das Projekt und werde es sicherlich mehr als nur interessiert verfolgen.

Gruß hixx


----------



## MrFreerider (7. April 2012)

Coole Sache.
Ich werde auf jedenfall dabei bleiben.
Find das Projekt mit den 650b gut. 
So wie die meisten bisher geschrieben haben denke auch ich: 
- 140 bis 160 mm Federweg Gabel/Dämpfer (eher 140)
- Uphill und Dowhill eigenschaften
- Steckachsen
- geringes Gewicht
- evtl eine Kettenführung wie beim Ghost Dh bike


----------



## storchO (7. April 2012)

650B wird wohl kommen, ob wir hier das wollen oder nicht, Scott, Schwalbe, Sram, Sun, Magura, SR Suntour, Ghost, ... um mal nur einige zu nennen, von denen bekannt ist, dass sie auf dem Zug sitzen.

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass man einen "flipchip" für die Hinterachse einbaut, mit dem man Kettenstrebenlänge und die Höhe der Achse verstellen kann. Dadurch könnte man dann auch mal Innenlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel unabhängig voneinander einstellen, wenn man noch den Dämpfer variabel aufhängbar macht.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Wo werden die Vorschläge gesammelt?

Ist es nicht sinnvoll dafür in dem neuen Unterforums-Bereich jeweils einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen, also jeweils ein Wochenthread.
Es soll ja immer Wochenweise Ideen gesammelt, diskutiert und ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Hm wird/muss das Bike unter dem namen carver verkauft werden? kann man nicht eine eigene marke gründen die sich ibc nennt 
Vertrieb kann ja Carver / xxl übernehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (7. April 2012)

Super Idee ! Auch der "Zukunftsansatz" gefällt ! Mal schauen, was am Ende bei raus kommt. Werde auf jeden Fall versuchen, meine Ideen einzubringen, falls ich welche habe


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2012)

Eine Umbaumöglichkeit zu 26zoll, falls sowas sinnvoll zu realisieren wäre.
Nicht zuviel hydroforming um der Optik willen, nur da wo es Sinn macht.
Steuersatz semiintegriert mit Angleset kompatiblen Maßen und schön flacher Bauweise, höher kriegt man den Lenker immer.
Eine Untermarke/speziallinie für Carver andenken, damit die sensiblen Seelen der Markengeilen nicht zu sehr abgeschreckt werden. 
Direct mount Umwerfer und HSkompatibles Tretlager. 
Kennlinie mit ner vernünftigen Progression und möglichst tiefem Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Igus Gleitlager wo es praktikabel ist.
Lenkwinkel 67° /Sitzwinkel 74° /+ 15mm BBheight.
Keine Geoverstellung.
Keine innenverlegten Züge (leichter zu wechseln und fliegt nicht im Rahmen rum), auch wenns einige trendy finden.
Zughalter für Variosattelstützen. 
Ganz normales Tretlagermaß mit ISCG03, bloß kein Pressfit oder bbxy.
Plastefender, falls der Dämpfer im Dreckbeschuß steht.
Durchgängiges Sattelrohr.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (7. April 2012)

es darf alles dabei rauskommen, es gibt bzgl hinterbau konzept keine vorgaben. 
zum thema 650b:
jeder, der schon einmal ein 29er gefahren ist, weiß um die laufeigenschaften und um das deutlich höhere gripniveau, besonders am vorderrad. nachteile sind laufradsteifigkeit und der benötigte bauraum. ich selber habe 29er lange für eine sinnfreie entwicklung gehalten, habe es berufsbedingt getestet und fahre jetzt seit langer zeit mal wieder mit viel spass hardtail. als 650b aufkam (eurobike 2011 und während der taichung bike week 2011), haben wir (peter voitl und ich) uns gedanken gemacht, für wen dieser standard gemacht sein könnte: 29er unterhalb der rahmenhöhe 44cm und fullies oberhalb von 120-130mm federweg.
wie nuts schon sagte, 650b ist ein wunsch von unserer seite, weil wir an das maß glauben und sicher sind, dass es handfeste vorteile bietet; sollte sich im laufe der diskussion aber zeigen, dass dies in die völlig falsche richtung geht werden wir diese vorgabe sicherlich auch noch einmal diskutieren!


----------



## icube (7. April 2012)

Das Projekt an sich ist super, aber man merkt jetz schon das sich viele eine Umbaumöglichkeit auf 26" wünschen!
Mit Max Schumann habt ihr einen super Mann an Bord also wieso 650B wenn man eine super 160mm / 26" bauen könnte?

650B  = epic fail. 

Gruß icube


----------



## nuts (7. April 2012)

Wo werden die Vorschläge gesammelt?

Das hier ist ausdrücklich noch keine Vorschlagssammlung - Vorschläge werden wir wöchentlich nur zu einem Thema sammeln, dann gibt es auch jeweils einen eigenen Thread, in dessen Eingangspost ein paar Anregungen gegeben werden, die an die Thematik heranführen. Dennoch ist es schon jetzt interessant zu sehen, was euch in Kopf kommt, wenn ihr ganz allgemein Input zu einem Fahrrad geben dürft, die ersten Gedanken sind ja oft die ehrlichsten Wünsche


----------



## Stefan3500 (7. April 2012)

-*gegen 650B* (alleine schon wegen der begrenzten Reifen/Felgen Auswahl)
-Aufkleber über Lack oder nur beigelegt  (sorry, Carver hat eben ein Billig Image)
-Kein Viergelenker (fährt sich träge)
-schöner abgestützter Eingelenker
-zwei Federwegsoptionen an der Wippe 125mm/150mm FW
-tiefes Oberrohr
-iscg Aufnahme
-1,5 Steuerrohr (wegen Angle Set etc.)
-LW um die 67° (bei der 125mm Einstellung)
-Grundrahmenform schlicht (so wie die neuen Konas z.B)
-sowas ähnliches wie das Banshee Spitfire eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (7. April 2012)

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich habe nichts gegen 650B oder 29". Ich würde es sogar gerne einmal selbst ausprobieren.
Ich habe allerdings etwas dagegen in meiner Auswahl an Teilen eingeschränkt zu sein. Und das ist ist zumindest bei 650B im Moment nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die Auswahl an Felgen ist sehr übersichtlich, bei Reifen sieht es genauso aus und was Federgabeln angeht fällt mir ad-hoc kein einziges Modell ein, das in 650B angeboten wird.

Und da hier scheinbar der Fokus darauf gelegt wird möglichst offen für alles zu sein finde ich 650B (zumindest im Moment noch) etwas kontraproduktiv was das angeht. Die größtmögliche Flexibilität ist im Moment halt nur mit 26" gegeben. Als Option habe ich gegen 650B nichts einzuwenden.

Ich persönlich habe mich in letzter Zeit öfter die Frage gestellt ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre sich ein Bike für "Alles" aufzubauen. Für Tourer, Enduro und Downhiller fehlt Geld, Platz und Zeit. Der Artikel in der letzten Freeride über Superenduros las sich dahingehend auch sehr interessant. Und der 3. Platz eines Kumpels mit seinem 160mm "Dickschiff" beim XC-Rennen eines ortsansässigen Vereins hat mir ebenfalls gezeigt, dass es für schnelle Touren nicht unbedingt die XC-Feile sein muss.

Meine "Wunschliste" sähe daher wie folgt aus:

- *26"* (mit Option auf einen 650B Ableger)
- Rahmengewicht < 3.000g
- 170 mm Federweg bzw. 160-180mm Option
- flacher Lenkwinkel 65-66°
- steiler Sitzwinkel 72-74°
- 1.5" oder Tapered Steuerrohr für Angle-Set Option
- 2-3 stufige Geometrieverstellung via Flip-Chip
- 12mm Steckachse (135mm oder X-12)
- tiefer Massenschwerpunkt
- so wenig Lager wie möglich, so viele Lager wie nötig
- effizientes Fahrwerksdesign (keine unnötige Wippenwurschtelei ala Cube two15, Knolly o.ä.)
- gute Zugänglichkeit des Dämpfers
- Option für Luft- UND Stahlfederdämpfer
- durdachte Zugverlegung, innenverlegte Leitungen
- 7" (180mm) Postmountaufnahme
- ISCG Aufnahme
- Bikepark-Freigabe
- Reifenfreiheit bis min. 2,5"
- Rahmen eloxiert


----------



## user_0815 (7. April 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> 650B. Dieses, auch 27,5 genannte Zwischending zwischen 26 und Twentyninern, ist momentan in aller Munde


Achso?  Das is mir neu... Muss ich mich mal bei "aller Munde" umhören...

Haben Conti oder Schwalbe überhaupt schon ordentliche "twentyseven-point-fiver"-Reifen im Angebot? Auf die Schnelle hab ich nix gefunden...


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2012)

Ok, leichtes Brainstorming bei mir: 650b ist nicht all zu blöd. Es ist ja echt egal wie es sich fährt. Teile Auswahl kommt dann vielleicht schon zur nächsten Eurobike, also rechtzeitig.
10fach hat ja auch keiner gebracuht, aber es wurden begehrlichkeiten geweckt und der Kunde hatte auch nicht den Mumm aufs auslaufende 9fach zu setzen, wegen der Ersatzteilversorgung. zack hats sichs breit durchgesetzt.

Carver ist als Marke hier nicht wirklich relevant kann also auch mal was wagen und wäre aus dem heiß umkämpften 160mm/26inch Enduro-Segment erstmal raus, mit allen Vor und Nachteilen.


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

wozu die aufregung? 

selbst wenn es 650irgendwas wird - es spricht nichts dagegen eine normale 26er gabel (halt 1 oder 2cm länger) und normale 26''-laufräder, dann halt mir ordentlich dicken reifen zu montieren... sollte kaum auffallen

die idee an sich ist großartig


----------



## JENSeits (7. April 2012)

Ich freue mich auf das Projekt und bin gespannt was daraus wird!

Hier mal meine Vorschläge:

- 140mm
- Innenverlegte Züge inkl. Remotekabel der Stütze
- BSA-Innenlager
- groß dimensionierte Lager!
- ISCG 05
- Schaltauge austauschbar
- 31,6mm Stützenmaß
- 26" Radgröße! (es bleiben einfach mehr Optionen!)
- HR-Reifenfreiheit (Schwalbe 2,3" auf 22er Felge sollte möglich sein)
- SAG-Indikator (siehe Canyon / Lapierre)
- Flaschenhalteraufnahmen
- 1,5er Steuerrohr
- Aufkleber nicht unter dem Lack (RAW / Stealth / Unique - Trends beachten  )


um in die andere Richtung zudenken: nen Freerider wäre auch eine sehr sehr nette Sache! 

- Innenverlegte Züge inkl. Remotekabel der Stütze
- BSA-Innenlager
- groß dimensionierte Lager!
- ISCG 05
- Schaltauge austauschbar
- 31,6mm Stützenmaß
- 26" Radgröße! (es bleiben einfach mehr Optionen!)
- HR-Reifenfreiheit (Schwalbe 2,5" auf 23er Felge sollte möglich sein)
- SAG-Indikator (siehe Canyon / Lapierre)
- 1,5er Steuerrohr
- Aufkleber nicht unter dem Lack (RAW / Stealth / Unique - Trends beachten  )


Nur Enduros gibts eben schon zuviel. Wenn man eine richtige 140mm Trailrakete dahin stellen kann - super - aber noch ein Enduro brauchts doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

ich wäre übrigens für einen eingelenker - schon der wenigen lager wegen


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> -Aufkleber über Lack oder nur beigelegt  (sorry, Carver hat eben ein Billig Image)



Ist es dir peinlich mit einem Bike von Carver zu fahren. Mir persönlich ist es egal von welcher Marke ein Bike ist, solange es seine Aufgaben erfüllt.

Wäre es möglich den fertigen Projekt-Rahmen auch einzeln zu beziehen?


----------



## TheIdlerGuy (7. April 2012)

Gegen 650B bzw. FÜR UMBAUKIT :

Ich selbst bin 1.65m groß und kann ein Lied davon singen, wie schwer es ist ein Fully mit guter Geometrie, genug Federweg und MIT BEINFREIHEIT und TIEFEM SCHWERPUNKT zu finden. Schluss endlich war es dann ein Kompromiss. DENN kaum ein Hersteller baut solch KLEINE Rahmen und wenn, dann mit einer äußerst schlechten Geometrie und viel zu wenig BEINFREIHEIT (und damit einher gehender hoher SCHWERPUNKT). Wenn ihr nun auf die Idee kommt nochmal 2,5cm drauf zu packen, na dann kanns nur ein 100mm TOURENBIKE werden! Oder ihr lasst uns kleine Menschen einfach im Regen stehen... das ginge auch! Nur dann wärs kein VOLKSRAD !


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Das hier ist ausdrücklich noch keine Vorschlagssammlung - Vorschläge werden wir wöchentlich nur zu einem Thema sammeln, dann gibt es auch jeweils einen eigenen Thread, in dessen Eingangspost ein paar Anregungen gegeben werden, die an die Thematik heranführen.


eben: die ganzen wunschlisten sind jetzt noch zu früh. 
erst muss man mal wissen bzw. festlegen, was für ein beik das überhaupt werden soll, also das ziel bestimmen (kategorie, zielgruppe, evtl. auch preisrahmen). 
erst dann kann man über lösungen nachdenken.

also: für wen ist das beik gedacht, wer soll wo damit rumfahren? 

das bestimmt die rahmenbedingungen, danach kann man konkreter werden.


----------



## DerJoe (7. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> ich wäre übrigens für einen eingelenker - schon der wenigen lager wegen



Ich eigentlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. April 2012)

abo
das kann lustig werden hier


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. April 2012)

baut halt ein fanes mit eurer körbchengröße 650b nach und alle werden glücklich sein, 
dann kann man direkt loslegen, braucht nicht abzustimmen oder zu diskutieren
und man kann das teil zur eurobike bereits verkaufen


----------



## Wassertrinker (7. April 2012)

Zu den neuen Radgrößen 27,5" und 29" kann ich aus der Sicht eines Fahrers nicht viel sagen, weil ich bisher nur 26" gefahren bin. 
Marketingtechnisch geht die Sache meiner Meinung aber in Richtung Nieschenprodukte, ähnlich wie das bei Automodellen mittlerweile üblich ist. 

Was das Projekt hier angeht empfinde ich die Festlegung auf 27,5 Zoll als den Schritt in die richtige Richtung:
1) Es ist ein guter Startpunkt um an die Produktentwicklung ranzugehen. Irgendeine Geometriegröße muss ja festgelegt sein. 
2) Carver will ein "neues" Bike bauen! Bei der bekannten Radgröße von 26" besteht die Gefahr, dass am Ende nur die guten Aspekte verschiedener bereits existierender Räder in einem Rad kombiniert werden. Besonders wenn es hier an demokratische Abstimmungen geht. Mit einer neuen Radgröße kann man auch wirklich etwas neues schaffen. 
3) Carver hat die Möglichkeit sich von der Masse abzuheben, da sie bisher eher das Image einer Marke haben, die sich sehr an die breite Masse richtet. 

Noch zwei Dinge möchte ich anmerken, was die Produktentwicklung angeht: 
1) Direkt zu sagen, die Reifengröße sei beschissen, wäre noch nie so gemacht worden und würde auch nie funktionieren ist ein ziemlich eingeroster Denkansatz. Irgendeiner hier hats schon gesagt: Würde jeder so denken, würden wir noch auf Hollandrädern den Berg runter fahren. Gerade ganz am Anfang eines Entwicklungsprozesses sollte man für alles offen sein und keine Idee direkt ausgrenzen. 
2) Zum momentanen Stand des Projekts hier schon megaviele Ideen bezüglich Details (Steuerrohrstandards, Zugverlegung, etc) zu posten ist nur bedingt sinnvoll. Zuerst mal müssen grundlegende Dinge festgelegt werden, dann erst kann man in die Details gehen. Hier schon gepostete Detailvorschläge werden eh bestimmt überlesen und/oder vergessen.


----------



## Ketchyp (7. April 2012)

Uhuh, FEM Analyse mit NX(4) - da will ich mich nicht drauf setzen


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Uhuh, FEM Analyse mit NX(4) - da will ich mich nicht drauf setzen



Bestimmt fehlt ihnen das Simulations-Paket bei Solidworks.


----------



## spezi light (7. April 2012)

Sehr interessantes Projekt! 650B finde ich persönlich sehr spannend und macht für mich "mehr" Sinn als 29er...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt wie sich das Ganze entwickeln wird und wie das mit der Mitsprache der User tatsächlich abläuft.


----------



## Aerocell (7. April 2012)

> Würde jeder so denken, würden wir noch auf Hollandrädern den Berg runter fahren.



Warum denn nicht? Hollandräder haben doch alle den top aktuellen geländetauglichen 29"  Standard verbaut


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. April 2012)

650b kann man schon machen, dann muss man den Hinterbau aber mit ausreichend Inlets ausstatten, sodass man Kettenstrebenlänge und Tretlagerhöhe auch auf 26° anpassen kann.

Richtig getroffen hat es ohnehin Dubbel. Er hat wahrscheinlich viel mit Managern zu tun.


----------



## raven-666 (7. April 2012)

verstellbarer federweg, nutzbar als am/enduro aber auch umbaubar auf rund 180mm als freerider und bikepark

das wäre ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (7. April 2012)

Nebenbei wäre ich ja für 66,5° LW und 1,5" für Angleset, FW 150mm +-10, 72° Sitzwinkel, verstellbaren Kettenstreben bzw Dropouts, 135er HR Breite, BSA Innenlager, durchgängiges Sattelrohr, Gleitlager für Hinterbausystem.


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

wo genau soll man denn jetzt mitdiskutieren? hier im newsdingens oder in dem unterforum???


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Richtig getroffen hat es ohnehin Dubbel. Er hat wahrscheinlich viel mit Managern zu tun.


wenn ich eins gelernt hab, dann das: 
"Don't tell me you need a bridge, show me the canyon!" (Giuseppe Delena)



die einzige alternative: man macht es so, wie von Johnny Jape beschrieben.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wo genau soll man denn jetzt mitdiskutieren? hier im newsdingens oder in dem unterforum???





nuts schrieb:


> Wo werden die Vorschläge gesammelt?
> 
> Das hier ist ausdrücklich noch keine Vorschlagssammlung - Vorschläge  werden wir wöchentlich nur zu einem Thema sammeln, dann gibt es auch  jeweils einen eigenen Thread, in dessen Eingangspost ein paar Anregungen  gegeben werden, die an die Thematik heranführen. Dennoch ist es schon  jetzt interessant zu sehen, was euch in Kopf kommt, wenn ihr ganz  allgemein Input zu einem Fahrrad geben dürft, die ersten Gedanken sind  ja oft die ehrlichsten Wünsche



Es erfolgt bestimmt eine Sammlung von Ideen in einem Thread in dem Unterforum und nach der Woche erfolgt dann eine Abstimmung.


----------



## McSlow (7. April 2012)

Super Idee.
650b find ich super. Versteh immer nich warum leute sich immer gegen Änderungen von alteingesessenen Standards versperren. Wegen genau solcher voreingenommenheit gegenüber innovationen ist ende der 80er Jahre fast die komplette deutsche Bikebranche niedergegangen weil sie immer noch ihre 70er-Jahre Herrenräder verkaufen wollten.

Hätte auch schon haufen Detailideen, bin gespannt wenns losgeht


----------



## Stefan3500 (7. April 2012)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Zu den neuen Radgrößen 27,5" und 29" kann ich aus der Sicht eines Fahrers nicht viel sagen, weil ich bisher nur 26" gefahren bin.
> Marketingtechnisch geht die Sache meiner Meinung aber in Richtung Nieschenprodukte, ähnlich wie das bei Automodellen mittlerweile üblich ist.



Ne, 650b dient dazu jedem der bereits ein Bike besitzt mit dem er zufrieden ist zu suggerieren er bräuchte jetzt unbedingt was neues.

Zum Projekt:Je länger ich darüber nachdenke desto mehr sehe ich an ein short-travel Trailbike (um 130mm vorne und hinten) mit Agressiver Geometrie (also flacher LW, tiefes Tretlager, kurze Kettenstrebe) aber auch steilenm SW und ausreichendem Reach zum Bergauf Fahren.

Stelzbeinige Toolongtravel CC Bikes und wuchtige Enduros gibt es schon genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. April 2012)

Das Pinion-Getriebe wäre doch klasse! Eine Gearbox mit Rohloff wäre natürlich auch super  Hauptsache es setzt sich vom anfälligen Kettenschaltungskram ab! Naja, es wäre wahrscheinlich zu wenig massen-kompatibel...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Jocki (7. April 2012)

Was habt ihr nur für nen Streß mit den 650b Laufrädern. Der Gag von den Dingern ist doch, daß die sich in viele 26 Zoll Rahmen und Federgabeln nachrüsten lassen. Deswegen freut sich die Zulieferindustrie auch so über den neuen Trend, weil man jetzt viele schöne neue Teile an die Kunden verkaufen kann, die sich kein neues Rad kaufen wollen.

Andersrum spricht auch nicht viel dagegen in ein Rahmenset, daß für 650B ausgelegt ist 26 Zoll Laufräder einzubauen. Das Tretlager wird etwas tiefer und mit dem schon öfters angesprochenen verstellbaren Ausfallende, bekommt man den Radstand auch in den Griff.

Ich mag große Laufräder. Ich meine da Vorteile zu verspüren.

Was richtig neues zu machen wird eh schwer. Gute Bikes gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Für mich liegt noch viel Potential bei Bikes die für Alpencross oder Mehrtagestouren genutzt werden. Die Kombination von guten Fahreigenschaften und dem Gepäcktransport am Rad ist mit konventionellen Konzepten nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich.

Ich hätte gerne:

- eine ins Rahmenkonzept integrierte verstellbare Sattelstütze
- anbaubare Gepäckträgerlösungen für Mehrtagestouren sowohl an Front und Heck mit integrierten Schutzblechen das ganze natürlich auch noch mit ansprechendem Design
- Stromerzeugung übers Tretlager für Beleuchtung, Navi etc.
-möglichst viel Platz für ein Framebag
-oder die Ausformung  des vorderen Rahmendreiecks zu einem "Gepäcktank" in dem man Trinkblase, Werkzeug, Nahrung etc. gut verstauen kann.
- Großflächig reflektierende Elemente als Rahmendekor.


----------



## zonensatan (7. April 2012)

Ah, was freue ich mich jetzt schon auf den NOCH höher kochenden Streit hier im Forum. Aber sei's drum, die Idee finde ich nett.

Bevor die technischen Ideen jetzt völlig durcheinander gehen, würde ich nochmal die Frage in den Raum stellen, wer das Rad denn dann kaufen soll. Ich das jetzt nur ein Projekt der Kunst halber, was man eben so machen kann mit der Crowd und 650b usw. oder soll es ein ernsthaftes Produkt werden? Was wird denn im Fahrradgeschäft üblicherweise verkauft?

Ich wage mal die Behauptung aufzustellen, das 160/160mm schon viel zu viel des guten sind. Gerade weil so viele Leute markenorientiert sind. Haste Geld geht es zu Specialized, Cannondale, Liteville, Rocky, Alutech, Nicolai usw. usw. - ist das Budget kleiner, schaut man sich bei YT, Canyon, Rose usw. um. Wen überzeugt Carver jetzt also das Rad zu kaufen? Und wie viele?

Und so aus Interesse (und wenn sich Carver diesbezüglich in die Karten schauen lassen will): Könnt Ihr darstellen wie die Kosten dabei aussehen? Also Material, Herstellung, Entwicklung, zu welchem Preis steht das Rad im Laden usw...


----------



## Stefan3500 (7. April 2012)

@Marc

-zu teuer
-zu schwer
-wo macht eine Kettenschaltung Probleme?
-macht ein Getriebe keine Probleme? (woher weiss man das wenn es keiner fährt?)


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

Stimme für *allmountain , Bikepark stabil,* äh... verschiebbare ausfallenden... äh Postmount Bremse im Rahmendreick... Steckachse.... PressDings Innenlager... OnePoint Five Steuersatz.... Federwegsklasse 120 -150mm ... *relaxte Angles* ....*Singlespeedtauglich *: (d.h Viergelenker nur mit Umlenkung, VPP nix geht, Eingelenker... Antriebsschwinge... oder gleich Hardtail... Stahl ?) *Laufradgrösse 29er*. Ausnahme bilden hier etwas kleinere personen, denen kann man das ganze als 650b oder 26er verkaufen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. April 2012)

@ suggerieren

und wenn man genug haare an den eiern hat kann einem das so ziemlich schaizegal sein ob da jetzt ein neuer stanard kommt oder nicht.

die branche ist mmn eh mehr als belustigend, immer neu neu neu neu 
ende 11 schon sachen von 13 präsentieren obwohl teile von 12 noch nicht ausgereift sind und 100% funktionieren, und dann noch auf biegen und brechen neue standards einführen ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, das wird wieder lustig.
kommt noch die zuverlässigkeit  hinzu die viele an den tag legen und ich könnt mich wieder schlapplachen.


trotzdem muss ich euch sagen, daß ihr mit dem stefan und dem jü die richtigen an bord habt damit was anständiges daraus wird.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> wenn ich eins gelernt hab, dann das:
> "Don't tell me you need a bridge, show me the canyon!" (Giuseppe Delena)




Geht bei mir noch weiter... Intuitiver Denker...


----------



## Akira (7. April 2012)

Dann werfe ich auch mal was in die Runde. Ich weiß, das es ziemlich speziell ist, aber wenn ich jetzt ein neues Rad entwickeln würde dann mit

- Pinion Getriebe (Gänge reichen alle mal aus)
- Gates Carbon Drive Antrieb (setzt natürlich eine spezielle Geometrie voraus)

Aber das Konzept Getriebe+Riemen bildet für mich die Zukunft.


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

Akira schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich auch mal was in die Runde. Ich weiß, das es ziemlich speziell ist, aber wenn ich jetzt ein neues Rad entwickeln würde dann mit
> 
> - Pinion Getriebe (Gänge reichen alle mal aus)
> - Gates Carbon Drive Antrieb (setzt natürlich eine spezielle Geometrie voraus)
> ...



wo wir wieder beim Punkt *Singlespeedtauglichkeit* wären... also Antriebsschwinge oder Eingelenker oder Hardtail


----------



## storchO (7. April 2012)

Wenn die Masse neue Standards will, kriegt das Rad die, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. Wird nicht jeder glücklich bei werden, so ist das nun mal. 

Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, weiß ich, was ich gern hätte: Ein Santa Cruz Blur TRc aus Alu und in bezahlbar. Das ist glaube ich ein geiler Markt. 

130mm, aggro-geo, guter Hinterbau, mittelleicht. Von mir aus 650B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (7. April 2012)

Ich übergehe diese Laufraddiskussion einfach mal und schlage folgende Anforderungen vor:

- Wie man an den meisten Kommentaren sieht sollte es ein "All-Mountain Plus" werden.
- Ruhiges Bergaufverhalten --> gemütlich im sitzen heraufpedalieren. Dafür sollte dann der Hinterbau ausgelegt werden. 
- Das Rad sollte durchaus sprungfreudig und spritzig sein. Die Geometrie soll den Fahrer dazu drängen auf dem Trail kleine Drops und Kicker mitzunehmen und vielleicht zwischendurch einen schönen Bunnyhop zu machen. Dementsprechend sollte das Rad leicht aufs Hinterrad gezogen werden können.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (7. April 2012)

Es bietet sich die Gelegenheit ein Bike zu entwickeln, das es so nicht gibt. Wer sich gegen 650B oder andere Neuerungen grundsätzlich sperrt ist hier falsch. Dessen Wunschrad gibt es ja schon. Der kann top funktionierende Bikes bei fast jedem Hersteller kaufen. Damit ich mir ein neues Fahrrad kaufe, müsste da schon einiges an technischen Neuheiten drin stecken. Damit ich dann auch noch eines von Carver kaufe, müsste es ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben.

So jetzt wünsche ich mal mit:
- 660B (ist ja eh gesetzt)
- Getriebe (Pinion)
- reichlich Federweg
- reduzierter Kabelsalat, v.a. das Kabel der versenkbaren Sattelstütze stört
- Eloxalfarben


----------



## Johnny Jape (7. April 2012)

Ich sags ja. Ein Fanes mit 650b


----------



## tom-leonard123 (7. April 2012)

Ich finde wir sollten uns wieder beruhigen und uns aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren...

-Wer soll das Bike kaufen(Zielgruppe)?
-Was für ein Bike (Freeride/Enduro/Trail)?
-Preisrahmen?
-Stückzahl("Limitiert" oder "Massenwahre")?

Wenn diese Fragen geklärt sind (nicht nur von uns sondern auch seitens Carver) können wir über eventuelle Ausstattung/Geometrie etc. reden!
Außerdem kann ja jeder eine Zeichnung/einen Entwurf einreichen wie er es haben möchte...


----------



## Bavragor (7. April 2012)

Meine Vorstellung:
-120-130mm Federweg
-Pinion(im Zusammenhang mit Carbon Drive bestimmt gut)
-Steckachse
-PM-Aufnahme zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe
-Lenkwinkel<69°
-Sitzposition mehr Richtung aufrecht, aber auf keinen Fall zu aufrecht
-Reifenfreiheit bis 2,4''
-Kabelführung für Variostütze
-eher Eingelenker(Lageranzahl)
-Kein Pressfit!


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> - Wie man an den meisten Kommentaren sieht sollte es ein "All-Mountain Plus" werden.


das kann ich den bisherigen beiträgen so nicht entnehmen.
wobei 'all mountain plus' ja als kategorie nicht existiert . 
das ist erst mal nur eine worthülse, die ich nicht unreflektiert nachplappern würde.


----------



## thegood (7. April 2012)

genau, lass es uns enduro light nennen.


----------



## Bastelbasti (7. April 2012)

Tolle Idee! Aber bei 650B wird das Projekt völlig uninteressant. Tschüss!


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

thegood schrieb:


> genau, lass es uns enduro light nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Gibts eigentlich irgendein EDV-System, in dem Vorschläge evtl. auch nach Kategorien erfasst werden können? 

In diesem Thread ist das schon jetzt extrem unübersichtlich...


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

freeride ultralight


----------



## Jierdan (7. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendein EDV-System, in dem Vorschläge evtl. auch nach Kategorien erfasst werden können?
> 
> In diesem Thread ist das schon jetzt extrem unübersichtlich...



Ein Stapel an Umfragen würde das ganze wesentlich verübersichtlichen.

btw: 650B? Gräßlich!


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Ich mein ein System, das völlig weg von der Forensoftware ist. Sowas wie wie ein Jira...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

Moin Leute!

Das ist ja cool, das hier so flott die Diskussion ins Rollen kommt. Wir von der IBC und von Carver haben richtig Bock aus dieses Projekt, weil es mal ne abgefahrene Herausforderung ist. Bin gespannt, ob wir am Ende ein "Homer-Mobil" oder einen richtigen "Trail-Kracher" auf die Beine stellen... bin ja eher für den Kracher...

Das Thema 650B scheint ja zu polarisieren... deswegen mal ein paar Worte, warum wir diese Größe favorisieren (aber die Abstimmung kommt ja eh noch, nichts ist gesetzt):

- 650B macht fahrdynamisch durchaus Sinn... gerade im Federwegsbereich zwischen 120mm und 170mm sehe ich diese Laufradgröße sehr stark (da wo kein Platz mehr ist ein 29er Laufrad mit vernünftiger Geometrie unter zu bringen).
- Natürlich ist es keine Revolution, aber die Bikes werden immer besser und die Schritte nach vorne immer kleiner. Warum sollte ein kleiner Fortschritt nicht als solcher anerkannt werden?
- Parts: Alle namhaften Hersteller kommen mit 650B Parts, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Die Teileversorgung wird ab der nächsten Saison kein großes Problem darstellen
- Wir bewegen uns hier schon irgendwie in einer "Mode-Branche". Was die Schuhe und Handtaschen für die Damen der Schöpfung, ist für viele (meist männliche) Zeitgenossen ihr Bike. Wie mein lieber Herr Vater zu sagen pflegt "Jedes Jahr muss eine neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben werden"... es ist doch ein wichtiger Teil der Faszination "Mountainbiken" jedes Jahr zur Eurobike die neuesten Bikes und Trends zu erleben. Was ist also verkehrt daran, ab und zu eine Sau durchs Dorf zu treiben? Am Ende machts die Geschichte doch umso interessanter  

Die Abstimmungen werden zeigen, wohin die Reise geht. Freue mich echt schon auf rege Diskussionen zum Thema Geometrie, Fahrwerk, Lagersysteme, Einsatzbereich, Dekor, Spezifikationen usw... ihr habt das Ruder in der Hand!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

auf die die sich gegen 650B sträuben kann getrost verzichtet werden, damit bleibt raum für diejenigen die sich wirklich für dieses projekt begeistern lassen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Steuerrohr wie gesagt von 1,5" zu 1 â Zoll verjÃ¼ngendâ¦ 

Dekor wÃ¼rde ich in die Richtung mit feinen Tribals gehen. Oder sowas Ã¤hnliches wie Trek bei den Radioshack Rahmenâ¦


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

Achsoja:

Die Themen werden natürlich noch mal ein bissl aufgedröselt und einzeln abgefrühstückt... damit wird dann auch die schon angesprochene Übersichtlichkeit gewährleistet sein.

Auch hier sind wir natürlich offen für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge... schließlich ist die Sache hier sehr experimentell und wird sich dynamisch entwickeln... aber das macht ja gerade den Reiz an der Sache.


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. April 2012)

thegood schrieb:


> genau, lass es uns enduro light nennen.



what the **** is heavy?

IBC - WT FIS 


EDIT: Übrigens kommt es mir so vor, als ob die alten Fehler der Fahrradbranche weitergeführt werden.


----------



## bOng (7. April 2012)

Find ich super, seine Ideen gratis an die Industrie abzutreten! Immer weiter so


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Wie wäre es den damit:
Wir warten einfach bis es richtig los geht , bis die ersten Abstimmungen kommen- dann wird man sehn ob 650b oder 26"


----------



## Problem (7. April 2012)

Also ich bin wäre für etwas wie stumpjumper oder ant, leichte, wendige trailrakete. Aber nicht unterdimensioniert, damit er auch mal 1m drop ins flache aushält) Die größeren laufräder passen da optimal rein. Ca. 140mm federweg, kurze kettenstreben, nicht 66,5° lenkwinkel, ungefähr. Durchgängiges 1.5 steuerrohr. (dann kann man den lenkwinkel auch selber anpassen und serienmäßig schon einen änderenbaren stuersatz verbaut )
Vielleicht auch noch eine möglichkeit das an sonsten mittel tiefe trettlager in der höhe zu variieren!
Richtig geile wären natürlich verstellbare kettenstreben!  420mm +10mm oder so. (mit den größeren rädern wohl eher 425mm + 10mm)
Vom stumjumper zum mega umfunktionierbar!  

Uh das wäre ein bike, ich sehe es schon vor mir! <3
Und natürlich eine nette zugverlegung. 


Oder ganz was anderes: Stabil gebaut. Nicht soo viel federweg, aber geometrie trotzdem allroundtauglich. Ähnlich banshee oder corsair! 120mm straffer federweg hinten 120 vorn 140 oder 150mm.


----------



## thegood (7. April 2012)

Niemand wird eine fertig entwickelte und ausgereifte Idee - mit der sich Geld verdienen lässt ! -  umsonst weitergeben .
Aber eine Idee, die nur rudimentär existiert und sonst womöglich nie realisiert werden würde, gebe ich gerne gratis weiter und freue mich an der Entwicklung des MTB Sports


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> DurchgÃ¤ngiges 1.5 steuerrohr.



Von 1,5 zu 1 â soll aber wesentlich steifer sein...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Achsoja:
> 
> Die Themen werden natürlich noch mal ein bissl aufgedröselt und einzeln abgefrühstückt... damit wird dann auch die schon angesprochene Übersichtlichkeit gewährleistet sein.
> 
> Auch hier sind wir natürlich offen für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge... schließlich ist die Sache hier sehr experimentell und wird sich dynamisch entwickeln... aber das macht ja gerade den Reiz an der Sache.



Es muss doch zunächst einmal entschieden werden, in welche "Kategorie" das Bike eingeordnet wird. Hierzu wäre doch eine Umfrage sinnvoll. Bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Umfrage sollte aber der Federweg mit angegeben werden. Also z.B. XC-Fully 80-100mm; All-Mountain-Fully 120-140mm;usw...
Wird nur die Kategorie angegeben, bricht nach der Abstimmung wieder die große Diskussion aus, wie viel Federweg ein Bike in dieser Kategorie besitzen darf oder muss.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Vorallem, in welchem Preissegment sich das fertige Bike bewegen sollâ¦ Ohne das geht imho nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. April 2012)

bOng schrieb:


> Find ich super, seine Ideen gratis an die Industrie abzutreten! Immer weiter so





thegood schrieb:


> Niemand wird eine fertig entwickelte und ausgereifte Idee - mit der sich Geld verdienen lässt ! -  umsonst weitergeben .
> Aber eine Idee, die nur rudimentär existiert und sonst womöglich nie realisiert werden würde, gebe ich gerne gratis weiter und freue mich an der Entwicklung des MTB Sports


Letzteres ist der richtige - und auch so gedachte - Ansatz!


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

natürlich ist das steifer. aber auf die gabel bezogen. mit einem durchgängigen 1.5" SR bist Du aber deutlich flexibler bei der Auswahl der Gabeln und Steuersätze.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Signedâ¦  

Und wenn ich am Ende nur schon sagen kann, dass da eine Idee von mir kam, dann ist es mir das wertâ¦ 

Und wenn keine meiner Ideen umgesetzt wird, dann hocke ich mich in die Ecke und schmolle.. :lach: 

Ne, im Ernst, ich find das ein super Projekt. Und ich sehe das so: Carver hat die MÃ¶glichkeiten Ideen von den Usern hier umzusetzen, die viele einzelne hier niemals hÃ¤tten. Also ist es doch ein Win-Win-GeschÃ¤ftâ¦ Ich bin sehr gespannt, und hoffe, dass ich das eine oder andere beisteuern kannâ¦


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

@thegood:

Danke! Genau darum gehts es hier... zusammen Ideen verfolgen und weiter zu entwickeln. Und da hier jeder mitlesen kann, stehen jegliche Ideen nicht nur Carver zur Verfügung.
Der reine Open-Source Gedanke lässt sich bei einem Produkt, das sehr teuer in der Herstellung ist natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad durchführen. Und da sind wir mit dem ICB ganz vorne dabei...


----------



## garbel (7. April 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> mit einem durchgängigen 1.5" SR bist Du aber deutlich flexibler bei der Auswahl der Gabeln und Steuersätze.



Stimmt eigentlich, aber Gabeln mit durchgehend 1,5er Schaft gibt es doch eh kaum noch - und für das (sich wahrscheinlich ergebende) Einsatzgebiet All-Mountain noch weniger. Eine exotische Anwendung für 1,5"er Steuerrohre wären AngelSet-Steuersätze.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> mit einem durchgÃ¤ngigen 1.5" SR bist Du aber deutlich flexibler bei der Auswahl der Gabeln und SteuersÃ¤tze.



Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass sich da die Teilesituation bis zur nÃ¤chsten Saison nochmal deutlich verbessert. Sollte das aber nicht passieren, dann stimme ich dir aber natÃ¼rlich vollkommen zuâ¦ 

Ich poker da halt etwas hÃ¶her als du, aber daran soll das Projekt ja nicht scheiternâ¦


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

Abstimmung wird es zu allen möglichen Themen geben, auch zum Typ des Bikes und später zu den Specs (=> Preislage)... zerschlagt da noch keine ungelegten Eier, wir werden die nächsten Monate viel Gelegenheit haben uns verbal aufn Deckel zu hauen


----------



## Shibbi (7. April 2012)

Mein Vorschlag :

Rahmen auslegen für 140-160 Gabel, Steifigkeit im Enduro Bereich.
So kann jeder entscheiden ob er touren will mit 32 Standrohren 
oder die etwas härtere Gangart mit 35/36 bevorzugt.

Den Hinterbau würde ich komplett neu konstruieren:
-Ungefederte Masse reduzieren
-Kettenfreiheit erhöhen
Im Klartext also die Kettenstrebe direkt am Tretlager drehen lassen,
die ausfallenden verschiebbar machen und als Schaltung eine 
geschlossene ähnlich Pinion machen.
Vllt. auch mal schauen ob es nicht Patentlücken bei der NuVinci gibt 
und man das Ding für´s Bike optimieren kann.
Vorteile:
-Kettenführung kann durch BMX Kette (hohe Laschen) ersetzt werden
-Ungefederte Masse kann deutlich reduziert werden
-Laufrad kann Symetrisch gebaut werden so dass auch die Speichenspannung
 gleichmäßig ist
-mehr Steifigkeit im Rad durch optimale  Einspeichung
-Keine Probleme mehr mit abgerissenen Schaltwerken
-Kette ist höher und somit weniger im Dreck/Schnee

wollte mich eigentlich selber schon mal an die Arbeit machen 
aber wollte die Idee erst noch reifen lasse ;-)


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> wir werden die nÃ¤chsten Monate viel Gelegenheit haben uns verbal aufn Deckel zu hauen



Jaaaaaaaaa, BITCHFIGHTâ¦  

Ich wÃ¤r immer noch dafÃ¼r, dass wir ein System suchen, wo konkret durchgewunkene Ideen erfasst werden, und der Status verfolgt werden kann. Sonst wird das hier extremst unÃ¼bersichtlichâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (7. April 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Ne, 650b dient dazu jedem der bereits ein Bike besitzt mit dem er zufrieden ist zu suggerieren er bräuchte jetzt unbedingt was neues.


Du besitzt ein Bike, willst anscheinend nichts neues (und schon garnicht durch Neues suggeriert bekommen etwas zu brauchen): du bist kein Kunde für dieses Rad.

Tschüß.


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

garbel schrieb:


> Eine exotische Anwendung für 1,5"er Steuerrohre wären AngelSet-Steuersätze.


deswegen 1.5


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> Du besitzt ein Bike, willst nichts neues: du bist kein Kunde fÃ¼r dieses Rad.
> 
> TschÃ¼Ã.



Manchmal vermisse ich den "Danke" Button hier im Forumâ¦


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

garbel schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich, aber Gabeln mit durchgehend 1,5er Schaft gibt es doch eh kaum noch - und für das (sich wahrscheinlich ergebende) Einsatzgebiet All-Mountain noch weniger. Eine exotische Anwendung für 1,5"er Steuerrohre wären AngelSet-Steuersätze.



und ich denke da zum teil auch an diejenigen, die sich nur nen frameset besorgen wollen um die schon vorhandene top getunte forke zum einsatz zu bringen... solche gibt es sicher auch


----------



## garbel (7. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> deswegen 1.5




Von mir aus gern. Mein momentanes AM hat auch so einen Brummer vorne. Ich kann mich über mangelnde Rahmensteifigkeit in diesem Bereich nicht beklagen


----------



## Brummaman (7. April 2012)

solange es hier nur Vorgeplänkel ist möchte ich mich nicht an den Diskussionen beteiligen aber eins muss gesagt werden:

ES KOMMEN KEINE TRIBALS AUF DEN RAHMEN!!!
WEDER FEINE, NOCH ECKIGE, NOCH RUNDE.
EINFACH KEINE!

hoffe das war deutlich genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasGnuh (7. April 2012)

Ich finde man sollte keine Kettenschaltung verwenden, sondern das Pinion-Getriebe. Wer braucht schon 30 Gänge, von denen effektiv nur 12 - 15 übrig bleiben, weil sich der Rest überschneidet. Außerdem ist eine Kettenschaltung doch relativ anfällig gegen Äste, Steine, etc. Man fährt ja nicht immer nur auf perfekt ausgebauten Trails, sondern auch mal im Wald auf den Strecken der Forstmaschinen und so. Da zersenst man sich schnell mal das Schaltauge an Ästen. Und die Pinien ist mMn so teuer bisher aufgrund des geringen Umsatzes und dadurch, dass sie bisher nur von Edelherstellern verwendet wird...


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

*zustimm* tribals = no go!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (7. April 2012)

Es gibt ein Unterforum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=238


----------



## Livanh (7. April 2012)

Da ziehts eim ja die Hosen aus! Geniale Sache!

Finde den Ausgangspunkt mit 650B richtig, zu einem neuem Projekt gehöhren neue Ansätze.


Die Anticrowdler, denen ihre imens wertvollen Ideen zu schade sind, können selbige ja an die Szene Marke ihrer Wahl verticken.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Brummaman schrieb:


> solange es hier nur Vorgeplänkel ist möchte ich mich nicht an den Diskussionen beteiligen aber eins muss gesagt werden:
> 
> ES KOMMEN KEINE TRIBALS AUF DEN RAHMEN!!!
> WEDER FEINE, NOCH ECKIGE, NOCH RUNDE.
> ...



Ich meinte sowas hier:





Sind ja eigentlich nicht wirklich Tribals


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

:kotz:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

Jungs, haut noch keine kompletten Wunschlisten raus... das ist zwar schön zum streiten, aber soweit sind wir ja noch garnicht...

so mal grob zur Übersicht eine Einleitung zu den nächsten Schritten... im Prinzip so ähnlich wie bei einem "normalen" (internen) Projektablauf:

Es gilt weitestgehend:  THEMA - DISKUSSION - ABSTIMMUNG die nächsten Themen werden grob folgende sein:

- Typ des Bikes
- Laufradgröße  
- Fahrwerkssystem
- Lagerkonzept
- technisches Design
- Specs Komplettbike
- Ausstattungslinien
- Dekore & Farben
- ...

Das ist nur mal grob angerissen und wird sich sicherlich noch anpassen / verfeinern / ändern, je nachdem welche Themen besonders interessant sind.
Die Abstimmungsergebnisse werden wir sicherlich irgendwie in einer Übersicht sammeln.

Dazu stehen wir mit Zulieferern in Kontakt und wollen viel Tech-Talk machen und eventuell Interviews, in denen lustige und kluge Menschlein uns (v)erklären wie die Welt funktioniert und warum bestimmte Produkte so sind wie sie sind


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. April 2012)

bOng schrieb:


> Find ich super, seine Ideen gratis an die Industrie abzutreten! Immer weiter so



Dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch.



Es zwingt Euch niemand bei diesem Projekt mitzuwirken


----------



## Skoalman (7. April 2012)

Einen zukünftigen Trend sehe ich bei stabil gebauten Trailbikes mit eher progressiven 140-150mm Federweg am Heck und, je nach gewünschtem Einsatzzweck, einer Gabel mit 150-170mm Federweg. Dazu eine Geometrie mit steilem Sitzwinkel (74-75°) und flachem Lenkwinkel (ca. 66-67°). Zusätzlich noch diejenigen Sachen richtig machen, welche die meisten Hersteller falsch machen...

- sauber Verlegung der Züge und Bremsleitung nahe des Hinterbaudrehpunktes (keine unschönen Riesenschlaufen nötig)
- Steuerrohr in 1.5" (alle auf dem Markt erhältlichen Gabeln passen und zudem kann ein Angle Set Steuersatz verbaut werden)
- Nur Standards verbauen welche sich auf dem Markt tatsächlich durchgesetzt haben (X12-Steckachse, DirectMount Umwerfer, Gewinde für Tretlager)
- Standard Dämpfer in normaler Dimension (200x57 oder 216x63) verwenden
- Wenn Postmount am Rahmen, dann nur mit auswechselbaren Gewindeeinsätzen
- Rahmenkit zu einem vernünftigen (!) Preis einzeln anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (7. April 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir auch.


Stimmt, solche Ideen gehören mit 2-stelligen Millionenbeträgen entlohnt.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (7. April 2012)

Zum thema preis: genau wie alle anderen carver modelle wird auch dieses bike extrem preis-/ leistungsorientiert sein. Es werden verschiedene preis- und ausstattungslevel angeboten, vermutlich wird für jeden etwas dabei sein!
Zum thema ideen abtreten: ihr habt hier die möglichkeit, neue ideen einzubringen und untereinander zu diskutieren. Entweder es kommt am ende etwas neuartiges dabei raus und wird produziert oder ihr erhaltet ein schlüssige antwort, warum etwas nicht funktioniert bzw. Gemacht wird!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

... stimmt die böse Fahrradindustrie will nur die Gedanken der Nutzer erfahren um ihnen dann ein passendes Produkt zu präsentieren... sehr verwerflich  

Jungs... das alles hier soll auch informativ und unterhaltsam sein, ich kann nicht verkehrtes daran entdecken die Nutzer auch mal nach ihrer Meinung und ihren Ideen zu Fragen. Alle Beteiligten auf der organisatorischen Seite sind total fahrradverrückt und haben schwer Bock ein geiles Bike zu bauen... das wir daraus lernen und Ideen sammeln wollen zeigt doch nur, wie wichtig uns das Thema ist.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Und nochmal will ich einen "Danke-Button"â¦


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

hey Sebastian... solltest Du nicht Ostern mit Deiner Family feiern?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. April 2012)

ich geh jetzt erstmal ne runde biken, dann schauma weiter


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Ich wär immer noch dafür, dass wir ein System suchen, wo konkret durchgewunkene Ideen erfasst werden, und der Status verfolgt werden kann. Sonst wird das hier extremst unübersichtlich



Wiso soll ein Thread mit 150 Seiten unübersichtlich sein.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Wiso soll ein Thread mit 150 Seiten unübersichtlich sein.



Vorallem wo doch die Suchfunktion von vBulletin so extrem gut ist


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Vorallem wo doch die Suchfunktion von vBulletin so extrem gut ist



Das hast du gesagt, hast aber schon recht. Werden teilweise merkwürdige Suchergebnise ausgespuckt.

Ja ich habe auch die Befürchtung, dass die ganze Sache sehr unübersichlich wird. Allein in diesem Thread wäre es schwer die ganzen Vorschläge auszuwerten. Diese Auswertung muss ja erfolgen, um im Anschluss eine Abstimmung durchzuführen.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das Problem gelöst wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (7. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Und nochmal will ich einen "Danke-Button"



Ich doch auch.


----------



## gabelman (7. April 2012)

Ich finds ein klasse Projekt! Super Idee und Konzept, die User an der Entwicklung teilhaben zu lassen. Als angehender Maschinenbauer interessiert mich das Thema sehr (zumal ich vllt später mal in die Bike-Industrie will). Ich werde euch tatkräftig unterstützen. 

Zum Bike: ich wäre für ein Enduro-Bike mit 150/160mm Federweg vorn und hinten. Über 650B wird man sicherlich nochmal reden müssen. Ich persönlich bin noch kein Bike mit 27,5 Zoll großen Rädern Gefahren und werde es deshalb auch nicht per se verteufeln. Bevor man sich ein Urteil darüber bildet, sollte man der Sache eine Chance geben und es einfach mal testen. Das durch eine neue Laufradgröße viele der Komponenten extra neu entwickelt bzw. vom User neu gekauft werden müssen, ist sicher ein berechtigter Einwand.

Also dann, ich freu mich wenn's richtig los geht!!

PS: vielleicht wäre ein Bewertungssystem für einzelne Beiträge hier im Forum sinnvoll. Dann könnte man direkt erkennen, welche Vorschläge viele User gut finden. Würde die Auswahl der Vorschläge zur Abstimmung vielleicht vereinfachen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. April 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Stimmt, solche Ideen gehören mit 2-stelligen Millionenbeträgen entlohnt.


Patente müssen bezahlt werden  



evilesel schrieb:


> Es zwingt Euch niemand bei diesem Projekt mitzuwirken


Genau! Wieso sollte man auch Innovationen verschenken?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2012)

Das Problem der Unübersichtlichkeit existiert meiner Meinung nicht, da für dieses Projekt ein eigenes Unterforum geschaffen wurde, und dieser Thread hier im Grunde für das Projekt irrelevant ist. Hier ist nur die Ankündigung zum Projektstart.

Also merkt euch eure Ideen und postet sie im Unterforum wenn die Zeit dafür da ist!!! Der Start eines Projektes erfordet immer ein gehöriges Maß an Abstraktion um sich nicht in Details zu verlieren.

Ich finde die idee jedenfalls mal klasse, und bin gespannt in welche Richtung die Reise geht. Denn ein Bike zu entwickeln, dass dem geneigten IBC-User (die Leute die hier sehr viel posten sind meistens doch eher Bergab zu finden) taugt, und bei Fahrrad-XXL auch Ottonormalbiker verkaufbar ist (Stückzahl), das nenne ich ambitioniert 

*@Stefan.Stark:*
in deiner Liste zur Ideenfindung sollte denke ich das grundlegende Antriebskonzept recht früh diskutiert werden, noch vor dem Fahrwerkssystem. Schlicht um das Fahrwerk gleich auf den Antrieb optimieren zu können. 
Hab da auch schon eine Idee im Kopf, befürchte aber, dass das für ein Carverprojekt zu teuer wird...


----------



## Holger75 (7. April 2012)

Tach!!!!
Als erstes muss ich sagen,dass die Idee eines von uns entworfenen Bikes super ist!!!
Es gibt da nur das ein oder andere Problem:

Das zu entwerfende Bike ist doch durch seine jetzt schon fast feststehenden Eckdaten wie ungefährer Federweg,Einsatzzweck und Hersteller auf die Enduro-Sparte beschränkt!
Eigentlich brauchen Downhiller,Dirter und Ccler gar nicht erst mitmachen,da unsere Vorlieben nichts zur Sache tun!
Wenn ich mir anschaue,welch Diskussionen zum Thema 650B entstehen,frage ich mich,ob ein grüner Zweig jemals in Aussicht sein wird!
Ich enthalte mich hierzu bewusst,da ich nichts gegen neue Entwicklungen habe aber generell von 26" überzeugt bin!
Ob das Bike von Carver oder welcher Marke auch immer ist,interessiert doch eigentlich nicht!Solange gute Qualität zu einem fairen Preis geboten wird,sollte doch jeder zufrieden sein!
(An diejenigen,die gerne nen cleanen Rahmen ohne Namen hätten,weil sie nicht auf nem "Billigbike" gesehen werden wollen,kann ich nur apellieren,mal zum Psychologen zu radeln und was gegen ihre Profilneurose zu tun)
Abschliessend denke ich,dass das ganze ein netter Versuch ist,dem Durchschnittsbürger das Gefühl zu geben,er wäre irgendwie wichtig und seine Meinung hätte Gewicht!Das praktizieren im übrigen auch so tolle Sendungen wie DSDS,X-Factor oder wie sie alle heissen!Und ich glaube,dazu haben die meisten die gleiche Meinung wie ich!!

Trotzdem viel Spass beim Designen!!!


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> Das zu entwerfende Bike ist doch durch seine jetzt schon fast feststehenden Eckdaten



Es wurde doch erwähnt, dass auch das mit 650B noch nicht wirklich feststeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

Holger75 schrieb:


> Das zu entwerfende Bike ist doch durch seine jetzt schon fast feststehenden Eckdaten wie ungefährer Federweg,Einsatzzweck und Hersteller auf die Enduro-Sparte beschränkt!
> Eigentlich brauchen Downhiller,Dirter und Ccler gar nicht erst mitmachen,da unsere Vorlieben nichts zur Sache tun!


hä 

es geht um ein MOUNTAINBIKE im klassischen sinne, und dieses trifft aktuell nun mal auf die am-sparte zu. mit einem klassischen MOUNTAINBIKE kann man ALLES ein bißchen machen - hochfahren, oben rumhüpfen und runterfahren. das geht mit einem dirtbike, dh-rad usw nicht. also logisch dass es grob in die am-richtung geht


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> hä
> 
> es geht um ein MOUNTAINBIKE im klassischen sinne, und dieses trifft aktuell nun mal auf die am-sparte zu. mit einem klassischen MOUNTAINBIKE kann man ALLES ein bißchen machen - hochfahren, oben rumhüpfen und runterfahren. das geht mit einem dirtbike, dh-rad usw nicht. also logisch dass es grob in die am-richtung geht



Ich glaube er möchte eher damit sagen, dass die AM/Enduro-Fraktion am stärksten im Forum vertreten ist. Dies sieht man hier im Forum in vielen Bereichen sehr deutlich.


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ich glaube er möchte eher damit sagen, dass die AM/Enduro-Fraktion am stärksten im Forum vertreten ist. Dies sieht man hier im Forum in vielen Bereichen sehr deutlich.


und... es gibt auch mehr frauen als männer in deutschland, aber is das n grund gleich rumzuheulen?

die seite heisst mtb-news. dirt, dh usw sind alles spezialisierungen, von mir aus auch "sonderformen" des mtbs, daher logisch das die in der unterzahl sind...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

zum Thema Einsatzgebiet...

bevor die Grabenkämpfe losgehen eine zusätzliche Info:
Erst einmal bestimmt die Abstimmung wohin die Reise geht, das ist aber kein Grund für alle anderen zu weinen. Es besteht schon die Idee, aus dem gewählten Konzept eine Plattform zu machen (mehr/weniger Federweg). Das hat natürlich auch wirtschaftliche Gründe auf die wir noch eingehen... mehr dazu gibts dann im Tech-Talk wenns soweit ist. Noch sind wir gerade mal in der Aufwärmrunde


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Ein Statistikthread? 

Dazu eine Aussage: Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...


----------



## Stefan3500 (7. April 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> sinnloser Kommentar wie immer, keine eigene Idee



irgendwie kommt bei Dir nur schaisse raus, egal wo man mitliest


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Ein Statistikthread?
> 
> Dazu eine Aussage: Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...


wer macht denn sowas... wenn dann OPTIMIEREN wir statistiken


----------



## Parlendin (7. April 2012)

Jetzt nochmal ganz doof von meiner Seite bezüglich 650B:
Das diese Laufradgröße gewisse Vorteile gegenüber den anderne beiden mit sich bringt, ist mir bewusst, ABER das Argument, das es für etwas zwischen 120-170mm gut wäre halte ich für sehr schwach, weil dann müsstest du für jeden Federwegsbereich eigene Laufradgrößen baun um das optimale raus zu holn.
Nennt es altbacken aber ich mag meine 26" Laufräder, vorallem weil ich eine fast unbegrenzte auswahl habe. Mag sein das sie auch noch für 650B kommt, aber dann vll nicht so groß und auch nicht so schnell. Das nächstes Jahr die Teile versorgung besser sein soll, kann gut sein, aber wenn nicht dann hab ich ein Bike das ich nur als Standart aufbaun kann.
Dazu verursachen mehr Standards auch mehr kosten, weil man nun noch ne neue Art produzieren muss und irgendwer muss das ja auch zahlen und der Hersteller übernimmt das sicher nicht.
Und Umrüsten will ich das Bike nicht, weil wenn ich ein 650B haben will dann kauf ich ein solches wenn ich ein 26" haben will kauf ich so eins. 
Vorallem gibts dann Laufräder von 20-29" in 1" abstufungen und das brauch nun wirklich keiner.
So ich bin raus viel Spaß euch beim bike designen, ich bin mit meinem Fatmodul Ant hoch zufrieden weil es alles hat was man will für 150mm Federwegs: ISCG, 1.5, und bald kommt noch ne X12 dazu. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Holger75 (7. April 2012)

Ich habe nix gegen AM!!
Finde ich sogar gut!!
Ich meine nur,dass die Gefahr besteht,dass ein absolutes Durchschnittsprodukt zu Tage gefördert wird!
Demokratie führt zu Mittelmässigkeit!!!


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Buchhalter bei einer Bank? 



> Ich meine nur,dass die Gefahr besteht,dass ein absolutes Durchschnittsprodukt zu Tage gefördert wird!
> Demokratie führt zu Mittelmässigkeit!!!



Auch darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten...  Es stünde Dir besser zu Gesicht, wenn du solche Aussagen als deine persönliche Meinung darstellen würdest, und nicht, wie du es tust, "ist einfach so"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hossa (7. April 2012)

Designen ist etwas das unglaublich Freude bereiten kann und wo du mit der gestellten Aufgabe wächst!
Recerchen im Web, was es gibt, was möglich ist und wie es umzusetzen ist kann (also bei mir sicher;-) besondere Zufriedenheit hervorrufen. 
Dies wird nur übertroffen, durch erarbeiten komplett neuer, eigener Ideen.
Die Vorgabe von 650B Laufrädern empfinde ich nicht als Hinderniss sondern als Herausforderung. Auch ich sehe das Potential in dieser LR-Grösse. Besonders der AM/Enduro-Bereich um 150-160mm FW wird davon profitieren, meine Prognose.
Hab erst Vorgestern entdeckt, daß von Tune ein 650B LR-Satz angeboten wird mit ZTR-Flow Felgen.
Probleme mit Reifen wird es (nach jetzigem Stand) jedenfalls geben, es sei denn die Initiatoren dieser Aktion haben Infos, (davon gehe ich aus) was in den nächsten Monaten an neuen Modellen erscheinen wird, von denen WIR noch nichts wissen. z.B. FatAlbert/BigBetty in 650B?!
Ich bin gespannt! Sehr Gespannt!!


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> ... es gibt auch mehr frauen als männer in deutschland, aber is das n grund gleich rumzuheulen?


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. April 2012)

Dr.Hossa schrieb:


> Probleme mit Reifen wird es (nach jetzigem Stand) jedenfalls geben, *es sei denn die Initiatoren dieser Aktion haben Infos, (davon gehe ich aus) was in den nächsten Monaten an neuen Modellen erscheinen wird, von denen WIR noch nichts wissen. z.B. FatAlbert/BigBetty in 650B?!*



In der Regel wissen Hersteller oder Händler schon ein oder ein halbes Jahr zuvor bescheid. Das hat wirtschaftliche Gründe.


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)




----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

... also ein Durchschnittsprodukt könnte ich mir schon vorstellen... aber kein mittelmäßiges Produkt


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)




----------



## pommes5 (7. April 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> 650b ist gesetzt? Schade, ich bin raus...



+1


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)

und @ Thaddel: nein, keine tribals. 
ende der diskussion.


----------



## Holger75 (7. April 2012)

Hey Thaddel!
Wenn ichschreibe "Ich meine...." ist eigentlich klar,dass es sich um meine persönliche Meinung handelt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

naja... wahrscheinlich wird das Bike am Ende schon zwei Räder und nen Lenker haben...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Wäre die Kombination aus 29er Hinterrad und 26er Vorderrad nicht mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2012)

Nunja, das Bike soll im Endeffekt gut verkauft werden, und das wird wohl am ehesten mit einem guten Durchschnittsprodukt klappen (siehe der Golf, der ist auch nicht gerade ein Pulsbeschleuniger im Serientrimm, verkauft sich aber bestens  ) als mit einem progressiv designten Highendprodukt das womöglich noch eine neue Nische eröffnet.
Allerdings wäre ein Konzept, aus dem sich einfach Derivate für die Nische entwickeln lassen, natürlich verlockend für den Hersteller. Ich weiß nur nicht in wie fern sich sowas wie eine Modulbauweise bei einem Bikerahmen (die restlichen Teile stellen ja eh schon eine Modularisierung dar) realisieren lässt


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Wäre die Kombination aus 29er Hinterrad und 26er Vorderrad nicht mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Hoffentlich werden die unterforen von den teils sinnlosen Beiträgen frei bleiben - ist ja fast schon wie im lv Forum


----------



## schnellejugend (7. April 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt bei Dir nur schaisse raus, egal wo man mitliest



Immerhin jammer ich nicht nur rum...

Willst du mein Freund sein?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> naja... wahrscheinlich wird das Bike am Ende schon zwei Räder und nen Lenker haben...



Dann bin ich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden die unterforen von dem teils sinnloseen Beiträgen frei bleiben - ist ja fast schon wie im lv Forum



Manuelle Freischaltung durch Moderatoren!


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

die aussage, das 29er nur bis zu 120... 130... 140mm aus ihrer sicht sinn macht hab ich schon öfter gelesen, und kann ich auch ein bisschen verstehen. 

aber ob die deutschen jetzt umbedingt schnell 650b brauchen, nachdem sie sich 10 Jahre gegen den AMI 29er Trend gewehrt haben - ich weis ja nicht 
29er sind bei uns noch so jung, ich würde eher diese Plattform weitertunen. Gibt wenig vernünftige Gabeln Reifen Felgen

meine Meinung: 
29er 
Hardteil 
oder Fully, dann aber mit Singlespeed option 
Einsatzbereich irgendwie Enduro oder Allmountain... aber schon ein Bike für alle Tage


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Mal nebenbei :
Wann soll die erste Abstimmung bzw wann soll das erste Thema starten ?


----------



## Livanh (7. April 2012)

Für das weitere Vorgehen würde ich eine Zweiteilung der jeweiligen Entwicklungsschritte zu machen:

1) Ideen/Diskussion im eigenen Thread mit Vorstellung der Technologien durch Stark,Carver und Partner.

2) KEINE Abstimmung per Forums-Voting. Das vorhandene System ist zu beschränkt für eine klare Ausführung der Punkte, zeigt sich hier auch schon an der nicht vorhandenen Definition der verschiedenen Einsatzbereiche, AM, Enduro etc.
Daher müsste ein System her in dem jeder User sein Konzept ausführen kann, dass dann ala FB geliked werden kann. So hat man dann entweder einen klaren Favoriten oder aus den Top 3 könnte sich ein gemeinsamer Nenner bilden. Evtl dann hier eine Stichwahl.
Das würde auch mehr Anreitz zum mitmachen geben, wenn sich dann sein eigener Vorschlag durchsetzt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> die aussage, das 29er nur bis zu 120... 130... 140mm aus ihrer sicht sinn macht hab ich schon öfter gelesen, und kann ich auch ein bisschen verstehen.
> 
> aber ob die deutschen jetzt umbedingt schnell 650b brauchen, nachdem sie sich 10 Jahre gegen den AMI 29er Trend gewehrt haben - ich weis ja nicht
> 29er sind bei uns noch so jung, ich würde eher diese Plattform weitertunen. Gibt wenig vernünftige Gabeln Reifen Felgen
> ...




Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

Es geht natürlich schon um ein verkaufbares Produkt... irgendeine sinnlos-Studie bringt am Ende ja keinem was.
Das machts natürlich in der Moderation von so einem Thema nicht leicht, schließlich sind die abgefahrenen Ideen ja viel reizvoller. Die Herausforderung ist, die Essenz aus all den Ideen und Spinnereien zu einem gutem Produkt zusammen zu führen.

Euch erwartet ein kompletter Produktentwicklungprozess mit ein bissl mit Storys, Hintergrund und Drama aufgefüllt... wenn sich hier die ersten Wogen geglättet haben erhoffen wir uns schon einen regen Austausch mit vielen guten Ideen. Die Jungs die denken wir haben in drei Wochen ein komplettes Bikes fertig sind wahrscheinlich eh nicht lange an Bord, aber alle anderen erwartet ein höchst interessanter Einblick hinter die Kulissen ihres Lieblingssportes.


----------



## MaW:) (7. April 2012)

Ich lasse einfach 650B mal raus, weil ich nicht weis wie sich das auf meine FederwegswÃ¼nsche auswirkt und den Preis ggf. nur hochtreibt.

-Federweg ~160 und ~180
(DÃ¤mpferposition Ã¤nderbar, Federweg anpasbar um dann Rahmen auf Tour oder DH abzustimmen)
-Pinion Getriebe Kurbel!! 
(Man kann mit der Ãbersetzung einfach alles machen von Tour bis DH)
-Tapered Steuerrohr
(jeder Gabeltyp verbaubar)
-Rahmen so auslegen das er gleich fÃ¼r kurze Vorbauten, ab/unter 50mm, gedacht ist
(verbesert das Lenken)
-Hinterbau system so ausgelegt das der Rahmen sich nicht verkÃ¼rzt beim Einfedern, am besten sich verlÃ¤ngert.
(Das man geschmeidiger Ã¼ber Hinternise Kommt, ohne das man abgebremst wird)
-Sitzwinkel fÃ¼r Tour auslegen
(fÃ¼r Dh sonso egal)
-Preis mit Pinion Kurbel und DÃ¤mpfer max. 2500â¬ 
(Man bekommt dafÃ¼r schon sehr gute komplett Bikes)


----------



## Brummaman (7. April 2012)

mal abgesehen von den Differenzen die hier zum Vorschein kommen und den gleich wieder ausufernden Diskussionen über "einfach alles" möchte ich anmerken dass ich diese Idee eines Foren-Bikes und die Einbeziehung von Vorschlägen der Mitglieder wirklich klasse von euch finde.

Ich finds echt toll dass ihr sowas auf die Beine stellt und euch so viel Mühe gebt!

Ich finde es sollte mal gelobt werden in welche Richtung sich das IBC entwickelt und dass es so viele enthusiastische Leute gibt die diese Entwicklung aufrecht erhalten und vorantreiben.

Ich hätte mir vor ein paar Jahren niemals erträumt dass das IBC in so kurzer Zeit sich so rasant weiterentwickelt und solche Projekte vorstellen wird!

Großes Lob!


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Brummaman schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von den Differenzen die hier zum Vorschein kommen und den gleich wieder ausufernden Diskussionen über "einfach alles" möchte ich anmerken dass ich diese Idee eines Foren-Bikes und die Einbeziehung von Vorschlägen der Mitglieder wirklich klasse von euch finde.
> 
> Ich finds echt toll dass ihr sowas auf die Beine stellt und euch so viel Mühe gebt!
> 
> ...



 auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## Skoalman (7. April 2012)

Ich will die allfälligen Vorteile von 650B nicht bestreiten, jedoch ist diese Radgrösse noch weit von einer Etablierung am Markt entfernt.
Selbst die 29er verkaufen sich erst jetzt, nach etlichen Jahren am Markt, aggressiver Bewerbung durch die Medien/Hersteller und mittlerweile guter Verfügbarkeit an Komponenten, in grossen Stückzahlen, wobei der wirkliche Durchbruch erst beim Hardtail gelungen ist, 29er Fullys sehe ich in "freier Wildbahn" nur extrem selten.

650B hat wohl einen ähnlichen Weg vor sich. Als eher kleiner und unbekannter Bikehersteller, der Carver nun mal ist, würde ich den mühsamen und teuren Vorgang der Marktetablierung daher den Branchenriesen (Speci, Trek, Scott, etc.) überlassen.
Zudem kann sich Carver wohl kaum auf das "Apple-Prinzip" verlassen, sprich dass sich das Produkt gut verkauft nur weil der Markenname drauf steht. Nicht mal Specialized, quasi dem Apple unter den Bikeherstellern, attestiere ich die Marktmacht um 650B innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren grossflächig und vorallem gewinnbringend in den Markt zu pushen. Dazu sind die Vorteile von 650B einfach zu gering und die Käufer (vorallem in Europa) zu konservativ/vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (7. April 2012)

Find ich auch gut.
Man wird vielleicht auch mal sehen, wie schwierig es sein kann, ein gutes bezahlbares Bike auf den Markt zu bringen. Ist wohl einfacher, etwas mit allem erdenklichen Schnickschnack auf den Markt zu bringen, als Abstriche zu machen, und genau da wird es dann auch für die "crowd" schwierig, sich selbst zu hinterfragen. 


Ich denke mal über pinion oder gar Carbon gates(MTB freigabe? gar an Getrieben getestet?) oder andere spezielle Löungen könnte es eng werden, und selbst ohne so etwas, kann man ein sehr taugliches und bezahlbares Fahrrad auf die Beine stellen, wenn man weiß was man wirklich braucht.

Stefan und Basti, langweilt uns auch bitte mit schnöden Zahlen, über Arbeitsaufwand, Kosten des Prototypenbaus und der Werkzeuge.


----------



## Cube Lova (7. April 2012)

Erstmal sei gesagt: superbe Aktion, find ich klasse!
Aber : 650b --> nein, danke. Diese ganzen neuen Standards, genau wie 15mm Achsen halte ich für übertriebene feintunerei! warum nicht bei bewährtem bleiben!? Und ganz ehrlich:Optik spielt eine dermaßen wichtige Rolle beim Verkauf eines jeglichen Konsumproduktes. Das Produkt muss optisch emotionalisieren, was meint ihr warum bmw, audi etc. autos wie blöd verrammeln, während man einen Opel oder vw doch mit gleichen Leistungen billiger bekommt!? Weil die Dinger einfach optische Kracher sind!

und die großen Laufräder sehen bei all ihren vermeintlichen Vorteilen einfach beschissen aus! Es ist ja schon eine Kunst schöne 29er zu finden, d.h. im Umkehrschluss, dass es eine zusätzliche Herausforderung in der Entwicklung des Rades sein wird, dieses proportionell an die großen Räder anzupassen. halte ich persönlich für überflüssig.

Meine Idee:
-165 mm FW (halt gute 160mm)
-kurze Kettenstreben
-tapered Steuerrohr
-lenkwinkel zw. 65 und 66 Grad ( 67 halte ich bei solchen rädern imho für zu steil)
-kein Pressfitinnenlager Gedöns
-moderate Tretlagerhöhe
-steiler Sitzwinkel
-x12 Achse hinten
-pm bremsaufnahme hinten, aber mit austauschbaren Gewinden, sonst verrammelt man mal schnell den ganzen Hinterbau
-wenn Viergelenker, dann ausreichend dimensionierte und v.a. qualitativ hochwertige Lager
- Reifenfreiheit bis Schwalbe 2,5 zoll ( das sind ja fast 3,0 gazzas:-D)
-Zugführung für Telestütze 
-Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe
-ISCG 05 Aufnahme
- Passend für Luft- UND Coildämpfer

Das ganze optisch schön verpackt und das Ding geht wie warme Semmeln


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2012)




----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Eierlegende Wollmilchsau?



wenn du meine Worte so deuten willst - ja. 

wobei singlespeed - tauglichkeit jetzt nicht für jeden Hans eine Anforderung wäre.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

@Moonboot:
kein Problem, wo erlaubt werden wir auch mal ein paar Hausnummern für die Zahlen raushauen, schließlich ist das Bestandteil des Produktentwicklngsprozesses... aber glaub nicht, dass wir die Einkaufpreise rausrücken 

Übrigens vielen Dank für das positive Feedback zu unserer Idee mit dem Community-Bike, wir haben hier alle echt Bock auf das Projekt und hoffen euch auch damit eine Freude zu bereiten.
Wir werden hier (wahrscheinlich) nicht das Rad neu erfinden können, aber wir werden ne richtig geile Maschine zusammenbringen und die, die möchten werden viel Spaß an der Sache haben!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Wiso kam bis jetzt noch keiner mit dem Vorschlag eines E-Bikes.


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. April 2012)

Bin schon sehr gespannt, was die Community hier auf die Beine stellen wird.. Ob es was gutes wird oder sich das halbe Forum am Ende mal wieder in Grabenkämpfen befindet und sich zerstreitet (wie sonst eigentlich immer)..

Eine kleine Beschwerde habe ich allerdings: Warum wird festgelegt, dass es ein Fully sein muss..? Wäre nicht auch mal ein All-Mountain Hardtail mit leichten und brauchbaren Komponenten interessant? Warum kann man nicht zumindest darüber abstimmen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

@To-bi-bo:

Für ein Fully haben wir uns entschlossen, weil es viel komplexer und interessanter für die "Story" ist.
Ein Hardtail hätten wir viel zu schnell abgefrühstückt... und wir wollen ja ne Weile was zum Erzählen und Streiten haben...


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. April 2012)

Ich bezweifele, daß der 650b Standard sich überhaupt für ein crowd-sourcing Projekt eignet. Der Grund dafür ist einfach. Zu 26" MTBs können die Initiatoren hier geballtes Erfahrungswissen der user einsammeln.  Da jedoch so gut wie niemand von uns je 650b gefahren sein kann, ist das bei diesem Standard nicht vorhanden. Dazu kommen eine riesige Zahl an Unwägbarkeiten im Komponentenbereich. Was wird es für 650b an Laufrädern, Gabel, Reifen, etc. geben. Wie müssen die Winkel an einen 650b Rad aussehen, ergibt sich der Bedarf nach einer anderen Kinematik als bei 26 oder 29" MTBs?

Ich habe grundsätzlich großes Interesse an 650b. Für dieses Projekt jedoch scheint es mir jedoch die völlig falsche Weichenstellung, 650b zu setzen, weil diese Festlegung alles Potential das sich durch crowd-sourcing ergeben kann automatisch blockiert.

Was passieren wird, ist das nahezu alle user hier all ihr geballtes Erfahrungswissen mit 26" MTBs auf ein 650b Konzept übertragen, ohne zu wissen ob was für 26" gut ist, auch für 650b funktioniert. Einfach weil sie Bock haben mitzumachen. Dabei muß aber nicht zwangsläufig ein gutes Rad herauskommen. Ich befürchte eher das Gegenteil. Ein halbgares 650b, daß mit dem Lastenheft eines 26"-Rades designed wurde.

Deshalb - und nicht weil ich den Standard ablehne - würde ich ganz grundsätzlich für ein icb auf 26"-Basis plädieren. Nur dann können die Initiatoren das geballte Wissen des ibc sinnvoll nutzbar machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luniz (7. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

auch ich finde diese Idee grundsätzlich großartig! Ich verstehe, dass der Vorschlag mit den 650B-Rädern auf einige Ressentiments stößt, der Mensch ist nun mal halt ein Gewohnheitstier. Allerdings finde ich den Ansatz eigentlich interessant und gut! Anders herum gefragt: Warum fahren wir eigentlich auf 26"-Rädern, wie wurde das damals denn festgelegt, mit welchen Kriterien? Man hätte ebenso 680mm oder 2,2 foot nehmen können.
Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes: Nur immer Sachen zu nehmen, die sich etabliert haben muss nicht immer richtig sein, diese Haltung behindert Innovationen und Weiterentwicklung und somit die Progression des Sports und seines Sportgeräts. Wenn Die Industrie nur nach dieser Maßgabe handeln würde, dann hätten wir noch Patroneninnenlager mit Vierkant, geschraubte Steuersätze, Cantileverbremsen... Und ich glaube dass die Meisten hier mir Recht geben wenn ich sage, dass die Substitute für diese genannten Lösungen einfach besser sind. Und sie alle sind dadurch entstanden, dass irgendjemand einfach mal eine Norm in Frage gestellt hat.

Andererseits muss man natürlich vorsichtig sein, nicht einzig und allein um der Innovation Willen Dinge auf den Markt zu drücken... Wie so oft im Leben muss ein schmaler Grat getroffen werden.

Es folgt eine Wunschliste an Features, die ich an solch einem Fahrrad gerne sehen würde:

- 150-160mm Federweg
- Progression in der Hinterbaukinematik, nicht durch irgendwelches SPV-Voodoo
- kein speziell für den Rahmen gefertigter/abgestimmter Dämpfer
- 1.5/1 1/8" tapered Steuerrohr
- 135mm Einbaubreite Hinterrad
- wechselbare Ausfallenden für Ssp/Maxle/Tralala und IS2000/PM
- Sitzwinkel um die 70°, nicht zu flach
- Lenkwinkel 65-66°
- Normales EU-BB
- Sattelrohr dick genug für alle gängigen verstellbaren Sattelstützen
- Zugführung für solch ein Gerät
- Sattelrohr lang genug zum Versenken einer konventionellen Sattelstütze (so um die 320mm)
- Lager im Hinterbau als Gleitlager? (lässt sich sicherlich schwer vermarkten, aber Kugellager sind dort IMHO komplett fehl am Platz und ausserdem schwer)
- Optisch bin ich totaler Fan von Rundrohr-Konstruktionen, technisch sinnvoll ist jedoch was anderes. Welche Produktionszahlen strebt ihr denn an, auf welche Fertigungsverfahren hat man Zugriff, was lohnt sich eher nicht? (Fließpressen, Gesenkschmieden,...)

mfg Luniz


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2012)

An sich eine Großartige Idee...

Aber real absoluter Megaschwachsinn... Ein einzigen Rahmen kann man nicht mit zig Menschen entwicklen...

Wer wird denn der Projektleiter der letztendlich die Entscheidungen alle trifft?

Mich wundert das einige bekannte Namen dabei sind, die eigentlich wissen sollten, dass Produtkentwicklung SO nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Aber real absoluter Megaschwachsinn... Ein einzigen Rahmen kann man nicht mit zig Menschen entwicklen...
> 
> Wer wird denn der Projektleiter der letztendlich die Entscheidungen alle trifft?


Wieviel vom ersten Beitrag hast du effektiv gelesen?


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (7. April 2012)

junge, junge hier ist ja was los! sehr gut!
650b: ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass pünktlich zum thema "ausstattung" genügend komponenten am markt sein werden. aber das sollen die herstellermal schön selbst bewerben.
entwickeln: wir meinen das genauso wie wir es sagen, wir möchten gemeinsam mit euch etwas entwickeln und nicht designen! deswegen haben wir uns auch auf unbekanntes terrain gewagt (650b), damit etwas neues entsteht und nicht bekanntes eine neue mütze bekommt.
freude: die aktuelle beteiligung zeigt schon, dass hier ein nerv getroffen wurde und wenn das ergebnis in die gleiche richtung geht, werden wir alle viel spass am projekt und am bike haben! und darum geht es ja schließlich...
kosten: sicherlich werden wir in einigen punkten auf die kostenstruktur eingehen, allerdings werden sicherlich keine oem preise preisgegeben. das könnte die belieferung zu produktionsstart negativ beeinflussen;-)
ostern: stefan, wolltest du nicht bulli schrauben? sehen wir uns morgen in stromberg?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. April 2012)

Nur mal Frage eine zur Organisation/Steuerung des Projekts:

Ist es gewollt dass im Unterforum jeder nach Lust und Laune eine Umfrage oder einen Thread startet, wie gerade schon geschehen? Das könnte dann doch in Kuddelmuddel enden. 
Ich denke es wäre sinniger wenn Threads und vor allem Umfragen in diesem Fall nur von den Organisatoren gestartet werden können, um zumindest eine klare Sturktur zu haben in der gearbeitet wird.


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wieviel vom ersten Beitrag hast du effektiv gelesen?



Ich wette um nen Kasten   NICHTS HAT ER GELESEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

als allererstes sollte man sich für einen flaschenhalter entscheiden, dann kann man anfangen drumherum zu entwickeln... so wird das bei canyon auch gehandhabt


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> und @ Thaddel: nein, keine tribals.
> ende der diskussion.



Is ja gut 



Holger75 schrieb:


> Hey Thaddel!
> Wenn ichschreibe "Ich meine...." ist eigentlich klar,dass es sich um meine persönliche Meinung handelt!!!



Na denn, entschuldige, wenn ich dich falsch interpretiert habe


----------



## Crattely (7. April 2012)

Wie viele neue Radgrößen sollen denn eigentlich noch kommen ?
Ständig wird es neuer und besser, man weiß gar nicht mehr, was man kaufen soll.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Das sehe ich auf der einen auch so, der Markt wird unübersichtlich.

Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass das mit dem Projekt hier nix zu tun hat, denn ob wir das neue "Format" hier nutzen oder nicht, ändert nix daran, ob die neue Radgrösse nun auf den Markt geworfen wird oder nicht.

Weiter sehe ich es so, dass 27,5" ein guter Kompromiss zwischen 26" und 29" sein kann. Je nach Gelände ist weder 26" noch 29" optimal, da kann sich dann 650B einreihen.


----------



## cdF600 (7. April 2012)

Ich werde das ganze definitiv interessiert verfolgen. Ist eine tolle Idee. Bin gespannt was am Ende dabei herauskommt. 
Habe aber meine Bedenken. Karl Lagerfeld hat mal gesagt: " Kreativität ist KEIN demokratischer Prozess". Bin selbst in der Produktentwicklung (Bekleidung) tätig und der Meinung dass er damit absolut Recht hat. Aber vielleicht funktioniert das Ganze ja.
Mein Vorschlag: Fanes AM mit 650B, und wir sind am Ziel.....


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. April 2012)

Bei soviel Demokratie will ich aber nicht der Testfahrer sein, wenn das Produkt mal in Serie geht... aber trotzdem irgendwie interessant. Irgendwie wird aber nichts neues bei rumkommen^^


----------



## nuts (7. April 2012)

Dass dieser erste Thread brutal unübersichtlich erscheint, ist klar, soll aber bitte niemanden davon abhalten, das Projekt weiter zu verfolgen. 

Bei den anstehenden Diskussionen, die übrigens ab *Montag 9.04.* beginnen, wird das Thema bereits stark eingegrenzt sein, was die Beiträge übersichtlicher macht. Außerdem werden wir im Unterforum icb.mtb-news.de (das ist ziemlich weit oben im Forum) aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit keine Signaturen und detaillierten Benutzerinfos anzeigen, vermutlich dadurch mehr Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen können. 

Außerdem arbeiten wir gerade - ich will nicht versprechen, dass es klappt - an der hier schon mehrfach erwähnten +1, Danke oder auch Like Button genannten Funktion, um Beiträge besser einschätzen zu können und Mehrfachposts zu vermeiden.


----------



## thegood (7. April 2012)

Wie wär es mit einem IRC - Channel für das Projekt ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (7. April 2012)

noch mal was zum befürchteten Chaos und zuviel Demokratie:

Natürlich werden wir die Zügel irgendwo in der Hand halten, wir müssen ja schließlich auch für die Umsetzung sorgen... nichtsdestotrotz soll die Community mitwirken und durch ihre Ideen das Produkt verbessern. Eine superdufte Demokratie mit Blumen oben drauf wirds aber natürlich nicht geben, sonst könnte am Ende ja gar keiner meckern  

D.h. die Produktentwicklungsspezialisten, die in diesem Projekt einen "Megaschwachsinn" erkannt haben, dürfen gerne erst einmal die Füße still halten und später erzählen, dass sie es ja alles vorher gewusst haben (egal wie es ausgeht). Wir sind schon einige Wochen in der Planung und haben uns viele Gedanken zur Umsetzbarkeit des Projekts gemacht und über den Experimentalcharakter der ganzen Sache haben wir auch schon gesprochen. Deswegen lasst uns doch einfach mal guggn was da noch kommt. Spaßig isses auf jeden Fall jetzt schon... was wäre ein Forum wo nicht gestritten wird?

Edit:
Alleine dadurch, dass die finale Konstruktionsarbeit und die Komplettbikespezifikation von je einem Hauptverantwortlichen durchgeführt werden ist eine Sicherheit gegen ein demokratisches Chaos gegeben. Ist ja nicht das erste Bike....


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> Außerdem arbeiten wir gerade - ich will nicht versprechen, dass es klappt - an der hier schon mehrfach erwähnten +1, Danke oder auch Like Button genannten Funktion, um Beiträge besser einschätzen zu können und Mehrfachposts zu vermeiden.



Danke, dass ihr das versucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (7. April 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> *Unsere Vorgabe*
> () Laufradgröße: 650B. ()
> 
> Wir können hier unter Beteiligung des ICB-Teams gerne darüber diskutieren, ob das Sinn macht ()
> ...





nuts schrieb:


> "nee, lieber nicht!"



weil:



nuts schrieb:


> "das passt nicht zu uns!"





26"


----------



## ams-rider (7. April 2012)

mein wunsch wäre, dass man den dämpfer umhängen kann! besonders nützlich wäre es, wenn man den dämpfer sehr schnell umhängen könnte, sodass man, wenn man vor der abfahrt den sattel absenkt, auch das machen könnte
bei einem bestimmten federweg (z.B. 160mm) sollte der hinterbau optimal arbeiten, bergauf könnte man dann einen kürzeren federweg (z.B. 140mm) wählen und bergab einen längeren (so 170-180mm)
auch könnte die geometrie dadurch ein bischen verändert werden, bergauf hätte man dann z.B. einen steileren sitz- und lenkwinkel und eine im vergleich zum sattel tiefere front, bergab genau andersrum

ansonsten wäre mein "konzept"
lenkwinkel: 67 grad
sitzwinkel: 73 gard
steckachen vorne und hinten, gabelrohr tapered, innenverlegte schaltzüge, aufnahme für eine kettenführung
der rahmen sollte so ungefähr 3,5 kg wiegen, lieber stabil als leicht!


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> innenverlegte schaltzüge, aufnahme für eine kettenführung
> der rahmen sollte so ungefähr 3,5 kg wiegen, lieber stabil als leicht!


----------



## evilesel (7. April 2012)

Bikeparkfreigabe nicht vergessen


----------



## Stefan 1 (7. April 2012)

Ich finde die Wahl von 650B eher sinnlos weil:

1. Die Mitarbeit aus dem Forum dadurch drastisch sinken wird --> spricht einfach nicht die Breite Masse an

2. Das Design des Rahmens nicht so viele Ansprechen wird, wie ein 26" Rahmen

3. den Rahmen für extreme Freeride Einsätze ausschließt

4. sich auf dem Markt niemals so gut verkaufen wird, 
wie ein 26"

5. Laufräder können dadurch nicht so individuell zusammengebaut werden, wie das bei 26" Rädern der Fall ist


Ich fände die Wahl von 650 B wirklich Schade. Ist für mich eher eine Trenderscheinung. Auch 29" hat sich im Freerideorientierten-Einsatz verständlicher Weise niemals durchgesetzt. Das Rad wird dadurch einfach träger.

Wenn ihr 26" wählt bin ich dabei, bei 650B hingegen raus.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (7. April 2012)

zitat von stefan_1:

"Ich fände die Wahl von 650 B wirklich Schade. Ist für mich eher eine Trenderscheinung. Auch 29" hat sich im Freerideorientierten-Einsatz verständlicher Weise niemals durchgesetzt. Das Rad wird dadurch einfach träger"

hmm, wenn ich cedric c. in den megavalanche videos sehe wirkt das nicht sonderlich träge, schurter war beim worldcup auch eher flott..... wie gesagt, ich war auch kein fan der ersten stunde, aber ausprobieren kann das weltbild ändern!


----------



## teatimetom (7. April 2012)

ja die Lustigen Vorurteile 

ich wäre aber trotzdem für 29er, schon alleine weil da schon Steckachsen Laufradsätze und den Rest besitze.


----------



## tobsinger (7. April 2012)

boah jetzt habe ich 9 seiten gelesen und 4-eckige augen, und es ist eigentlich wie oft hier: was der bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht! 
ich hoffe aus konsequenz gründen dass all die ewiggestrigen glücklich mit Ihren Clunkern durch die Berge fahren.

also ich bin für 650b, warum nicht? ist es wirklich so wichtig, dass jeder genau den LRS bekommt den er sich ausgesucht hat? Ich glaube die breite Masse die komplett bikes kauft, fährt genau mit dem LRS, den der hersteller gerade zu günstigen Konditionen bekommen hat und für halbwegs passend zum jeweiligen bike hält. Die wenigsten stellen sich ihr rad doch von grundauf zusammen.
Und wenn es so viel besser Rollen soll, und mehr Vorteile hat als Nachteile, warum nicht.

Wie ihr die Übersichtlichkeit ausser als mit zig Umfragen gestalten wollt, bin ich gespannt, ich hoffe es wird besser als dieser thread. 

Ich werde es mit Intersse verfolgen, trotz dessen, dass ich gerade mein Traumbike gefunden habe und die Ausgaben bei der Regierung mit 'das ist das letzte Bike, dass ich mir kaufe..' legititmiert habe.


----------



## Parlendin (7. April 2012)

Das Enduro Rennen mit CG war zwar net ohne, aber ihr vergesst da ein paar wichtige Punkte^^:
1. Sponsoring: Wenn ich das Zeug shreddern könnte wie ich will, weil ich das Zeug eh nachgworfen bekomme, fahr ich auch mit dem 80mm Race Fully durchn Bikepark oder mach beim X-Line Rennen mit.
2.Ich vermute auch stark das da ein gewisser Hintergedanke von Santa Cruz dahinter steckte, a la: Lassen wir den mal damit ein Rennen fahren und behaupten das er das selber wollte, dann sieht jeder wie toll 29" sind.
3. es war halt immer noch ein Tallboy mit 100mm und hatte nix direkt mit den überlegungen der meisten hier zu tun, und ich glaube wirklich das es ein AM oder Enduro wird.
4. ES IST CG!!! Leute die über die Tour de France springen und shreddern wie doof ist es doch wurst ob sie ein 29" Tallboy oder ein V10 unterm Hintern haben! Der lacht nur über das Gewicht und wer errinert sich den nicht an das schöne Video von Brendan Fairclouth auf dem Carbon Enduro? Das ist Spielzeug für die! Das kann man nicht mit den normalen Bikern vergleichen, weil meine 14kilo Mühle heize ich nicht so runter wie die ihre Bikes, weil ich es nicht kann, weil mir das geld zu schade ist, ich auch nicht den ganzen Tag trainiere und auch nicht hauptsächlich auf dem Downhiller unterwegs bin, was mein verhalten gegenüber leichteren Rädern durchaus beeinflussen wird.

Aber gut es wird eh abgestimmt, ich halte es nur unklug als kleine Randmarke auf einen eventuellen neuen Standard zu setzen ohne zu wissen ob er sich durch setzt und wie es in den nächsten Jahren mit den Komponenten dafür ausschaut. Weil so groß kann der Vorteil nicht sein meiner Meinung nach sein sonst würden die ganzen Pros sowas schon fahren, weil die es eh nachgeschmießen bekommen (teilweise) und somit auch mal was sonderangefertigtes bekommen können wenn sie wollen.
Nachdem mir der Begriff bis heute Morgen aber nix gesagt hat, kann das jetzt nicht die große Sensation sein, und ich lese viel in Foren und auf News Seiten mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (7. April 2012)

Ich würde eine pflegeleichte Rahmenoberfläche begrüssen ohne winzige Ecken an die man nicht rankommt ohne alles zu zerlegen. Eine ISCG Aufnahme und Bremssockel bei denen die Gewinde mittels Buchsen austauschbar sind ebenso die Lagerklemmungen. So das bei einem defekten Gewinde einfach die Gewindetonne ausgetauscht wird. 
Innen verlegte Züge wären auch wünschenswert (auch für eine versenkbare Sattelstütze).


----------



## tobsinger (7. April 2012)

ams-rider schrieb:


> mein wunsch wäre, dass man den dämpfer umhängen kann! besonders nützlich wäre es, wenn man den dämpfer sehr schnell umhängen könnte, sodass man, wenn man vor der abfahrt den sattel absenkt, auch das machen könnte



Das man die Geometrie durch das Verstellen des Dämpfers verändern kann, machen ja einige Hersteller schon seit geraumer Zeit, allerdings nie so, dass ich das auf einer Tour mal schnell machen könnte. Ich fände die Idee super. Meine Touren sehen oft so aus: ich fahr zwischen einer 3/4h und 2h fast nur hoch und dann zieht man sich die schienbeinschoner an und ab geht's. 

Da noch schnell den Dämpfer umhängen, das wärs!  Kann ja nicht so schwer sein. @ams-rider, da rennst Du am besten Di. erstmal zum Patentanwalt 

die Umstellung müsste den federweg verringer, was zu einer progressiveren Kennlinie führt und nebebei sollte noch das BB hoch und die Winkel grösser werden...wo kann ich meine Solidworks Zeichnnungen abgeben???


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Parlendin schrieb:


> .
> Nachdem mir der Begriff bis heute Morgen aber nix gesagt hat, kann das jetzt nicht die große Sensation sein, und ich lese viel in Foren und auf News Seiten mit.



So ging es mir vor paar Tagen auch. Ich konnte mit diesem Begriff nichts anfangen.


----------



## qwent (7. April 2012)

cooles Projekt !
wenn  die Ausfallenden verstellbar gestalltet würden, könnten auch 26" LRS problemlos ans Framekit (welches es hoffentlich auch geben wird ?) geschraubt werden, was auch Sinn bei der Geo. sowohl für "jibber" als auch für "liner" macht.


----------



## Dr_Stone (7. April 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Also ich bin für 650b



Und ich bin schon vor Jahren 650B gefahren.
Ist also nichts neues, wie immer alle glauben.

*http://www.650b.de/*


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. April 2012)

Überlegt euch besser mal, was ihr besser machen könnt aus andere Hersteller.
Sonst kauf ich mir nämlich ein 650b Bike von Canyon oder so, weil billig und normal können die auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddinth (7. April 2012)

Mh für mich ist das mehr eine PR Kampagne...Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Allein die Tatsache das sich auf 650b versteift wird, weil 29er sind ja o wunder doch irgendwie mist, versuchen wir nen neuen mist


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. April 2012)

Brummaman schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von den Differenzen die hier zum Vorschein kommen und den gleich wieder ausufernden Diskussionen über "einfach alles" möchte ich anmerken dass ich diese Idee eines Foren-Bikes und die Einbeziehung von Vorschlägen der Mitglieder wirklich klasse von euch finde.
> 
> Ich finds echt toll dass ihr sowas auf die Beine stellt und euch so viel Mühe gebt!
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich an und ich freue mich auf ein interessantes Projekt, wo am Ende hoffentlich viele glückliche Gesichter bei herauskommen werden Von solchen Projekten können wir alle nur profitieren, denn Stillstand bringt keine Fortschritte 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Kontragonist (7. April 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Überlegt euch besser mal, was ihr besser machen könnt aus andere Hersteller.
> Sonst kauf ich mir nämlich ein 650b Bike von Canyon oder so, weil billig und normal können die auch.



Dann mach das  ich bin schwer im Zweifel, dass hier das Rad neu erfunden werden wird


----------



## Maddinth (7. April 2012)

Ich hätte gerne Platz für einen Flaschenhalter :-D


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> 3. den Rahmen für extreme Freeride Einsätze ausschließt



Nochmal: Das ist ein spezialisierter Bereich innerhalb der MTB Szene... Das Bike soll aber All-Mountain abdecken...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. April 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dann mach das  ich bin schwer im Zweifel, dass hier das Rad neu erfunden werden wird



Das Auto wird schon seit über hundert Jahren nicht neu erfunden. 
Details sind es, die Produkt A von Produkt B unterscheiden. Globales Denken hilft hier wirklich nicht. Schaut euch Liteville an, die leben von systemintegrierten Details. 

Auf pinkbike gibt es derzeit übrigens ein ähnliches Projekt. Dort sind es auch die kleinen, sinnvollen Details, die punkten.


----------



## m2000 (7. April 2012)

Gute Idee!
Wie bereits erwähnt, Flaschenhalter!!!

@Thaddel: KEINE TRIBALS!!!


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

> @Thaddel: KEINE TRIBALS!!!



Jahaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Ayosha (7. April 2012)

hallo 
wie heist das bike programm wo ihr mit die bikes erstellt 
weil ich such noch eins ein gutes und das sie vielfeltig aus das wegen frag ich 

gruß ayosha


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Das Programm heisst "Rechtschreibkorrektur"â¦ In der Pro Version gibt es dann auch eine Shifttaste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (7. April 2012)

muahahahaaha Rechts-schreibung?! wasn das? 

edit: wenn sich eine Aufnahme für einen Flaschenhalter problemlos mit dem Rahmendesign vereinbaren lässt schadet das sicherlich nicht.
Aber wenn es nicht geht gehts halt nicht, da würde ich kein primäres Augenmerk drauf legen.

Verstehe sowieso nicht warum es noch so viele Leute gibt die so vehement auf Flaschenhalter bestehen.
Wenn die Tour kurz ist braucht man meistens kein Wasser und wenn sie länger ist hat man eh nen Rucksack dabei und da passen inzwischen doch fast in jeden Trinkblasen rein die nur Vorteile gegenüber den Flaschen am Rahmen haben.


----------



## rallleb (7. April 2012)

@ Thaddel
Der war gut ;-)


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Ist mir grad so spontan rausgerutschtâ¦

EDIT: Allerdings habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, mit welchen Programmen hier gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Ayosha schrieb:


> hallo
> wie heist das bike programm wo ihr mit die bikes erstellt
> weil ich such noch eins ein gutes und das sie vielfeltig aus das wegen frag ich
> 
> gruß ayosha



Solidworks heißt das Programm, ein sehr leistungsfähiges CAD-Programm.

Und um die nächste Frage zu beantworten, hier die Preise:
http://www.solidline.de/solidworks_preise.html


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Ok, definitiv nichts fÃ¼r den kleinen Geldbeutelâ¦


----------



## Michael140 (7. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Vorschläge gelesen, aber ich finde es auch wichtig einmal an die kleinen Fahrer(innen) zu denken. Bei kleinen Rahmengrößen sollte auch das Oberrohr tiefer ansetzen. Ansonsten Steckachse, 150 mm v/h. Rahmengewicht max. 2,8 kg. Sitzwinkel um die 73 ,
Lenkwinkel schon flach bitte. Das Tretlager bitte nicht zu tief. Sattelstütze natürlich voll versenkbar. Kettenstreben um die 430 mm. Abgesehen von der Geo währe es doch nett, wenn wir anschließend noch das Designe zusammen erstellen würden.


----------



## david99 (7. April 2012)

wir wärs mal mit was ausgefallenem... da gabs doch mal son rahmen wo man mittels drehen die geometrie verändern konnte... 2 gewindestangen führen in son rohr wo man dran dreht... wenn ichs find ergänz ichs ^^


----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Ok, definitiv nichts für den kleinen Geldbeutel



Ich persönlich finde Solidworks um einiges einfacher als Autocad oder ProE. Der Aufbau und die Strukturen des Programms sind wirklich simple und logisch gehalten, man findet sich dadurch schnell zu recht.

Der Umfang des Programms kann wie auf der Internet-Seite zu sehen ist beliebig erweitert werden.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Mag sein, aber wenn ich die Preise richtig deute, dann kostet die Basisversion 6'600 Euro. Da kauf ich mir lieber ein schickes Radâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (7. April 2012)

Als Privatperson macht die Anschaffung mitunter wenig Sinn.


----------



## Thaddel (7. April 2012)

Das meinte ichâ¦


----------



## Bodonia (8. April 2012)

Das kann ja noch echt spaßig hier werden!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif

Meine ersten Einfälle:

- Abschmiernippel an Drehpunkten/Lagern
- Wechselausfallenden für Steckachse bzw. X12/Schnellspannversion mit Rohloff-Drehmomentabstützung
- Hinterbau soll demontierbar sein, so dass man die Kurbel nicht abschrauben muss (servicefreundlich von links)
- Umwerfer an Kettenstrebe/Hinterbau
- Durchgängige Zugführung von aussen geschraubt mittels Inbus
- 650B von mir aus OK!
- Pulverbeschichtung selbstredend oder Eloxal
- 1,5" Steuerrohr => angleset + blocklock Funktion
- Notausfallende als Anschraubteil am Rahmen
- Redundante Schraubengrößen! Geht eine Schraube verloren (Schaltauge), passt eine vom Flaschenhalter/Zugführung z.B.
- Notfunktion: Geht der Dämpfer in die Knie, kann durch Umschrauben eines Frästeils (Wippe) der Hintebau fixiert werden
- Wenige und große Inbusgrößen => ein Tool für alles Funktion
- Zugführungen für Rohloff, Dämpfer, Teleskopstütze ermöglichen
- Bitte einen Fluxkompensator / Flowkondensator "flow capacitor", eigentlich ein lustiger Bikename "F_capacitor"


----------



## Fury (8. April 2012)

Thema Flaschenhalter - eigentlich gehts ja um die Schraubbefestigung....
mir gefällt die Möglichkeit über die "Gewindelöcher" Zughalter oder was auch immer (Flaschenhalter) anzuschrauben. Ebenso gefällt mir andererseits ein cleaner Rahmen mit möglichst konsequent innen verlegten Zügen.

Ich würde ausreichend "Gewindelöcher" unterm Oberrohr und am Unterrohr vorsehen. Evtl. sogar an den Kettenstreben... 
Jedoch vertieft mit flächenbündig abschließenden "Verschlussschrauben". Damit hätte man bei Bedarf eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für Flaschenhalter und/oder Zug und sonst fast unsichtbare Abdeckungen der Löcher.

Im Gegenzug sollten natürlich ebenso innen verlegte Züge ermöglicht werden. Also flächenbündige Abdeckungen bei Nichtbenutzung oder Dichtende Einsätze für die Kabeleinführung.

noch eins: eine vollkommen integrierte höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## Fury (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> wir wärs mal mit was ausgefallenem... da gabs doch mal son rahmen wo man mittels drehen die geometrie verändern konnte... 2 gewindestangen führen in son rohr wo man dran dreht... wenn ichs find ergänz ichs ^^



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibts das viel einfacher schon von bionicon....

btw. das wäre ja mal ein ansatz - geometrieverstellung wie bei bionicon, nicht ganz so stufenlos und mit effektiver federwegsverkürzung hinten á la Genius/Jekyll


----------



## nuts (8. April 2012)

Wer sich über Ostern schon ein paar Gedanken zum Thema Rahmen machen will, muss nicht zu teurer CAD Software greifen. (Obwohl es auch gratis CAD-Software gibt (http://sketchup.google.com/intl/de/), eine so genannte Boundary Representation Software, die Modelle über ihre Oberfläche darstellt. Wer will kann dort Rahmenteile durch Extrusion von Blöcken (z.B. ein CNC Frästeil) oder Rohre durch Sweeping von vorgegebenen Formen, bsp. Kreis, entlang von Kurven, erstellen.)

Einfacher und vermutlich ziehlführender ist aber die Software linkage, von der es eine Gratis-Version gibt, bei der man zwar nicht speichern kann, aber Screenshots sollen ja auch eine Möglichkeit sein, seine Gedanken festzuhalten: http://www.bikechecker.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VulkaNic (8. April 2012)

Klasse Idee mit dem IBC-Bike, ich würde es mir zwar nie holen weil es Caver leider nur bei Fahrrad (Franz) xxl gibt und das für mich kein Fachhaldel ist, weil die mich bei meinem ersten Bike im nachhinein schamlos verarscht haben, 
aber nun zum hoffentlich konstruktiveren Teil:
- eine versenkbare Sattelstütze mit  Lenkerfernbedienung, das Kabel am liebsten innenverlegt, wegen der Scheuerstellen.
- sonstige Kabel (Schaltung & Bremsen) an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs, sodass die auch als Steinschlagschutz dienen
- schnelle Geometrie-veränderungs-Möglichkeit, also das der Dämpfer mit einem Handgriff von einem "Kletter-" oder "Tourenmodus" auf den "Abfahrtsmodus" umgestellt werden kann
- Federweg: von 160- 180mm

Grüße VulkaNic


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Wieviel vom ersten Beitrag hast du effektiv gelesen?



So viel wie ich bei solchen Aussagen "Eine Carbon-Konstruktion ist in der Kürze der Zeit und mit dem Ziel völliger Offenheit bezüglich des Designs schlichtweg nicht vereinbar." verkraftet habe...

Wie wäre es mit " Carbon nicht, weil das "DSDSB" Produkt als Massenprodukt nicht zu verkaufen wäre und wir damit nun mal Geld verdienen wollen... Bißchen mehr Wahrheit, bißchen weniger Leute für dumm verkaufen...

Dieser Marketing Streich von Carver ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als genial. Ein Marke die bisher kaum Beachtung fand, wird so die nächsten Monate täglich diskutiert ist ist immer im Gespräch. Grandiose Idee  Allein die Hits der Carver Seite in den nächsten 2 Wochen werden mit Sicherheit die des kompletten letzten Jahres übersteigen. Also für die Werbeabteilung schonmal eine 1+.

Wenn dann noch der DSDS Effekt greift ist auch der Absatz der ersten paar hundert Bikes gesichert und somit sind zumindest die Kosten wieder drin.

Nun lieber Freesoul können wir noch spekulieren was wohl IBC daran verdient das Ding hier so zu vermarkten?  Und Werbung "aktiv" für hunderttausende User zu schalten.


@Stefan 
Nix für Ungut, das ganze ist wirklich eine interessante Idee, wie du ja selber sagst ist der Ausgang ungewiß. Der "Megaschwachsinn" war natürlich provokant wohl etwas zu provokant....sorry. Ich lasse mich gerne davon überraschen wenn ihr es doch mit so vielen Menschen hinbekommt. Es darf am Ende aber nicht nur noch darauf hinauslaufen, dass die User bei 10 Antworten bei einer auf "Like" klicken können.

Jedenfalls drück ich euch die Daumen und das meine ich Ernst.


----------



## Brummaman (8. April 2012)

VulkaNic schrieb:


> - sonstige Kabel (Schaltung & Bremsen) an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs, sodass die auch als Steinschlagschutz dienen



Ähhhh nein!?
Was liegt näher als Brems- und schaltleitungen als steinschlagschutz zu benutzen 

Ganz abwegige Alternative:
Nen serienmäßigen unterrohr Schutz wie bei trek oder noch einfacher:
Ab werk einfach eine schön dicke steinschlagschutzfolie wie es zum bsp. Canyon macht.


----------



## Thaddel (8. April 2012)

> - Pulverbeschichtung selbstredend oder Eloxal



Mit Tribals... So, und jetzt renn ich weg und versteck mich...


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (8. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So viel wie ich bei solchen Aussagen "Eine Carbon-Konstruktion ist in der Kürze der Zeit und mit dem Ziel völliger Offenheit bezüglich des Designs schlichtweg nicht vereinbar." verkraftet habe...
> 
> Wie wäre es mit " Carbon nicht, weil das "DSDSB" Produkt als Massenprodukt nicht zu verkaufen wäre und wir damit nun mal Geld verdienen wollen... Bißchen mehr Wahrheit, bißchen weniger Leute für dumm verkaufen...
> 
> ...



was soll man (ich) dazu sagen, ich denke aber, ich muss etwas weiter ausholen:
dieses projekt ist nicht in den köpfen von marketingsuperhirnen entstanden, sondern von bikern, die mehr oder minder zufällig die richtigen arbeitgeber haben. biker1 (macht was mit internet) spricht mit biker2 (zeichnet gerne) und dieser ist feuer und flamme. biker2 erzählt die story seinem kumpel biker3 (baut schweine aus alu) und auch dieser ist feuer und flamme! weil sich aber alle drei sicher sind, dass nur der komplette prozess und eine anschliessende serienproduktion etwas komplett neues wären, erzählt biker3 in dem traditionellen montagstelefonat mit biker4 (behängt die arbeit von biker2 und 3 mit teilen) von dem projekt. biker4 fällt vom stuhl, rappelt sich auf, geht ein büro weiter und bekommt von biker5 die freigabe für das projekt. dann treffen sich ein paar biker in münchen und am ende der tour steht das projekt!
es tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt sämtliche verschwörungsgedanken enttäuschen musste, aber die wirklich bösen menschen unserer zeit bauen keine fahrräder. ich freu mich wahsinnig über die beteiligung und bin der festen überzeugung, dass auch die letzten zweifler im projektverlauf von konzept und umsetzung zu überzeugen sind! happy trails und frohe ostern, basti


----------



## cxfahrer (8. April 2012)

650b finde ich gut und zukunftssicher. 
Alles andere sollte aber möglichst "normal" ausfallen: 
-tapered Steuerrohr
- 31.6 Sattelstütze voll versenkbar auch bei 450mm
- x-12 Hinterbau
- Schalt- und Bremsleitungen ohne großen Aufwand wechselbar, Flaschenhalter)
- 36er Gabel muss von der Einbauhöhe möglich sein (545mm bei 26" > 650b????). 

Mir wäre bei so etwas weiterhin wichtig:
- keine Spezial-Tune-Dämpfer
- Hinterbauanlenkung nicht zu wippneutral, aber immer noch Wiegetritt-tauglich 
- für XL Oberrohrlänge (virtuell) auch in 645 möglich, ohne dass entweder Radstand oder Sitzwinkel zu krass ausfallen, und das Oberrohr nicht zu weit oben (lieber wie bei LV eine ultralange Stütze).

Ob das Radl gut fährt, kann ich mir nicht anhand von einer Datensammlung aus Tretlagerhöhe, Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel und Radstand vorstellen. 
Wer kann das?


----------



## evilesel (8. April 2012)

@*[email protected] irgendwie hast du mit dem Projekt ein Problem, kann das sein?

Und JAAA

-**Carver Bikes*
*-**Stefan Stark
-**Jürgen Schlender
-**Stefanus Stahl
**-Max Schumann

Diese Leute werden auch Geld mit diesem Projekt verdienen und ja Carver  wird dadurch auch an Kunden gewinnen...wo liegt da dein Problem?
Diese Leute ermöglichen was, dass es so noch nie gab!
Ich bin froh bei so einem Projekt mitzuwirken und denke nicht die ganze  Zeit an das Geld oder den Gewinn der daraus für diese Personen ensteht!
Ich mache es einfach aus Lust und Spass, dass solltest du auch mal versuchen anstatt hier ein Projekt bevor es überhaupt richtig gestartet hat un deren Person Geldgier anzugreiden!!

Irgendwann ist auch gut, behalte deine Kommentare für dich, weil durch so Personen wie dich ist sowas wie hier irgenwann nicht mehr möglich!!

*


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


>



Sehr Gut!


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Pinion-Getriebe wäre doch klasse! Eine Gearbox mit Rohloff wäre natürlich auch super  Hauptsache es setzt sich vom anfälligen Kettenschaltungskram ab! Naja, es wäre wahrscheinlich zu wenig massen-kompatibel...
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Sehe ich keinen Grund für; Kettenschaltung geht super und ist leicht!


----------



## tobsinger (8. April 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> @*[email protected] irgendwie hast du mit dem Projekt ein Problem, kann das sein?*



das problem für ihn ist wahrscheinlich die kombi schlender/stark, die bauen räder mit rostenden lagern und brechen zusammen wie die coladosen unter meinem autoreifen...(achtung ironie)

@[email protected] geh doch mal bischen radeln, das bringt dich vllt in eine positivere stimmung (wobei da wirst du immer an eine südtiroler berggruppe denken müssen,  die nahmensgebend für ein wahnsinns bike ist, welches du nicht fährst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (8. April 2012)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> @ suggerieren
> 
> ...
> 
> trotzdem muss ich euch sagen, daß ihr mit dem stefan und dem jü die richtigen an bord habt damit was anständiges daraus wird.



Richtig; und genau deswegen brauchen wir auch keinen weiteren Freerider mit 26" und BikeParkFreigabe, den gibt es nämlich schon....

--> 650B, 140-150mm FW, 
Rahmengewicht ca. 2,5kg (10% schwerer wird er von alleine)

CU


----------



## Yukio (8. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> [...] Wie wäre es mit " Carbon nicht, weil das "DSDSB" Produkt als Massenprodukt nicht zu verkaufen wäre und wir damit nun mal Geld verdienen wollen... Bißchen mehr Wahrheit, bißchen weniger Leute für dumm verkaufen...
> 
> Dieser Marketing Streich von Carver ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als genial. Ein Marke die bisher kaum Beachtung fand, wird so die nächsten Monate täglich diskutiert ist ist immer im Gespräch. Grandiose Idee  Allein die Hits der Carver Seite in den nächsten 2 Wochen werden mit Sicherheit die des kompletten letzten Jahres übersteigen. Also für die Werbeabteilung schonmal eine 1+.
> 
> ...








Vollkommen richtig.


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2012)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich habe nichts gegen 650B oder 29". ...
> 
> Meine "Wunschliste" sähe daher wie folgt aus:
> 
> ...




Laaaangweilig, gib's schon von Alutech....


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2012)

evilesel schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 650b - 140mm Federweg
> oder
> 26 " - 160mm Federweg



ersteres, --  letzteres gibt es schon gefühlte 1000 mal...


----------



## flyingcruiser (8. April 2012)

irgendwie finde ich die aktion ansich nicht innovativ. mittlerweile nutzt fast jede firma crowdsourcing. ich sehe das eher als bankrotterklärung der kreativität der entwickler. oder auch "der mob hats so gewollt, also liegts nicht an uns, wenns nichts wird". ich bin echt gespannt was für ne eierlegende wollmilchsau draus wird...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. April 2012)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> ich sehe das eher als bankrotterklärung der kreativität der entwickler.


da muss ich die entwickler in schutz nehmen. 
es war gänzlich unsere eigene idee, stell dir vor


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2012)

hat jemand  "Tyrannei der Masse" gerufen...?

freesoul, den Schuh müßt ihr euch nun anziehen, es gilt immer noch: Nur wer nichts tut macht nichts falsch. Jegliche Aktion kann, je nach Betrachter, einem zu Ungunsten ausgelegt werden.


----------



## froride (8. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> was soll man (ich) dazu sagen, ich denke aber, ich muss etwas weiter ausholen:
> dieses projekt ist nicht in den köpfen von marketingsuperhirnen entstanden, sondern von bikern, die mehr oder minder zufällig die richtigen arbeitgeber haben. biker1 (macht was mit internet) spricht mit biker2 (zeichnet gerne) und dieser ist feuer und flamme. biker2 erzählt die story seinem kumpel biker3 (baut schweine aus alu) und auch dieser ist feuer und flamme! weil sich aber alle drei sicher sind, dass nur der komplette prozess und eine anschliessende serienproduktion etwas komplett neues wären, erzählt biker3 in dem traditionellen montagstelefonat mit biker4 (behängt die arbeit von biker2 und 3 mit teilen) von dem projekt. biker4 fällt vom stuhl, rappelt sich auf, geht ein büro weiter und bekommt von biker5 die freigabe für das projekt. dann treffen sich ein paar biker in münchen und am ende der tour steht das projekt!
> es tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt sämtliche verschwörungsgedanken enttäuschen musste, aber die wirklich bösen menschen unserer zeit bauen keine fahrräder. ich freu mich wahsinnig über die beteiligung und bin der festen überzeugung, dass auch die letzten zweifler im projektverlauf von konzept und umsetzung zu überzeugen sind! happy trails und frohe ostern, basti



Na wenigstens passen sich die schlauen Köpfe des Projekts dem hohen Niveau des im IBC verwendeten Schreibstils an.


----------



## Thaddel (8. April 2012)

Yukio schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.



Wenn du diesem Quark vom Tunemann wirklich zustimmst, dann ist dein Benutzertitel wohl tatsächlich Programm...

Ist doch ein interessantes Projekt, und wem es nicht gefällt, dem ist es nach wie vor freigestellt sich dem Projekt fernzuhalten... 

Traurig, dass wir offensichtlich auch hier in einer absolut geldgierigen Gesellschaft zu leben scheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

zum thema 650b:

ich denke es ist an der zeit, dass ich euch ein geheimnis verrate... ihr  müsst mir aber beim osterhasen versprechen dass ihr es für euch  behaltet, und niemandem erzählt - außer allen radfahrer und deren  bekannten!

650b hat einen um sage und schreibe *12,5mm *größeren  radius als 26'' - verblüffend, aber wahr! wenn wir dann noch davon  ausgehen dass der 26er reifen 1 oder 2 nummern breiter ist als das  650b-pendant tendiert der unterschied gegen null. das heisst dass alle  26-rahmen und -gabeln die ohnehin einen großen durchlauf haben auch  650b-kompatibel sind, durch den größeren durchmesser (wie bei 29) kann /  soll man ja einen reifen fahren der ne nummer schmaler ist. das heisst  auch dass es völlig wurst ist ob der rahmen für 650b oder 26''  entwickelt wird - bei den heutigen reifenfreiheiten passt beides!


----------



## evilesel (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> zum thema 650b:
> 
> ich denke es ist an der zeit, dass ich euch ein geheimnis verrate... ihr  müsst mir aber beim osterhasen versprechen dass ihr es für euch  behaltet, und niemandem erzählt - außer allen radfahrer und deren  bekannten!
> 
> 650b hat einen um sage und schreibe *12,5mm *größeren  radius als 26'' - verblüffend, aber wahr! wenn wir dann noch davon  ausgehen dass der 26er reifen 1 oder 2 nummern breiter ist als das  650b-pendant tendiert der unterschied gegen null. das heisst dass alle  26-rahmen und -gabeln die ohnehin einen großen durchlauf haben auch  650b-kompatibel sind, durch den größeren durchmesser (wie bei 29) kann /  soll man ja einen reifen fahren der ne nummer schmaler ist. das heisst  auch dass es völlig wurst ist ob der rahmen für 650b oder 26''  entwickelt wird - bei den heutigen reifenfreiheiten passt beides!



Du hast es erfasst


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

ich weiss, wollts nur nochmal für die 650b-neurotiker zusammenfassen


----------



## cycophilipp (8. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> hat jemand  "Tyrannei der Masse" gerufen...?
> 
> freesoul, den Schuh müßt ihr euch nun anziehen, es gilt immer noch: Nur wer nichts tut macht nichts falsch. Jegliche Aktion kann, je nach Betrachter, einem zu Ungunsten ausgelegt werden.



eben, geile Idee!!! Hier wird eh schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben als gemacht wird!


----------



## mathis2 (8. April 2012)

tolles projekt ,respekt
hoffe es kommt kein 140er langweiler All Mountain raus mit selsamer Laufradgrösse.bin gespannt wie sich die sache entwickelt.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (8. April 2012)

Thaddel schrieb:


> Mit Tribals... [...]



ehm....warte....Nein!!!

Bin immer noch für ein 650B *Mountain-E-Bike*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bioabfall (8. April 2012)

29"-Downhiller (macht Intense auch)

dann is Carver voll im Trend!

....oder wars Canyon? oder Conway?


----------



## böser_wolf (8. April 2012)

ich bin dafür einen unterthread aufzumachen

stahl  runde rohre
pinion/getriebebox
140-160m
verschiebare ausfallenden zum kettenspannen
innenverlegte züge mit anschlägen das nix klappert
gewicht max14,5kg

weil bis auf die 140-160mm  
wird nix davon in dem projekt hier auftauchen

650B  
naja nachdem die deutschen hersteller den 29er zug verpasst haben 
wollen sie jetzt diesen zug mit nehmen
was ok ist


----------



## Bioabfall (8. April 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich bin dafür einen unterthread aufzumachen
> 
> stahl  runde rohre
> pinion/getriebebox
> ...




ja ne is klar.
Alu steht doch schon fest ham se geschrieben. und du schreibs stahl.
und Pinion oder Getriebedingens is auch voll für die Menge. Eben so richtig für ein Volksrad.

Und dann immer die 650B?heul-hoegger ich bin rausich ich geh schaukeln-Typen


----------



## böser_wolf (8. April 2012)

ich schreib auch unterthread
also net so ernst nehmen


----------



## rahu (8. April 2012)

Yukio schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig.



+1

@Thaddel - lesen und verstehen! (ich meine den Beitrag von [email protected])

beste Grüße, RaHu - der dem Projekt gutes Gelingen wünscht


----------



## DFG (8. April 2012)

Das ganze gab es vor Jahren schon mal von Mares und einer Tauchzeitschrift. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.
Da die meisten eben nicht fünf Räder, eins fürs Brötchen holen, eines für den Park, eines für Rennen, eins für die Tour und noch ein RR in der Garage haben, hätte ich gerne eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau:

140 mm Fahrwerk, leicht um damit auf der Forstautobahn zu heizen, wendig genug um um die Bäume rumzukommen, stabil genug um damit den Berg runter zu ballern, sowenig Einstellmöglichkeiten wie geht, weil ich keinen Mechaniker für das Setup beschäftigen möchte und für einen kleinen Euro damit das die Regierung abnickt.
Und schön in Neonschwarz und nicht in Gayfarben.....


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ...das problem für ihn ist wahrscheinlich die kombi schlender/stark...



Ganz im Gegenteil, ich denke Stefan Stark ist ein Garant dafür, das es am Ende überhaupt ein Bike geben wird.

Ich habe auch überhaupt nichts gegen das Projekt und wenn alle die hier an meinen Kommentaren rummeckern mal zuerst lesen würden wäre das auch klar. Ich halte eben nur die Umsetzung dieser Idee, begründet durch meine beruflichen Erfahrungen, für super schwierig, aber wie Stefan Stark eben schon sagte ist es ein Experiment mit ungewissem Ausgang. Das ist für mich eine ehrliche Antwort von jemandem der anscheinend weiß, das es schwierig werden kann.

Nur weil ich beim Fanes mal gesagt habe was ich denke heißt das doch nicht das ich die Leute für dumm halte, im Gegenteil die haben mit einer handvoll Leute eines der momentan wohl besten Bikes gebaut.

Da wurmen mich eher Statements, in denen ein Hersteller mir immer noch einreden will, das er zig tausende Euros bereit ist auszugeben nur aus reiner Begeisterung... 

So funktioniert das heute nicht und die rosarote Brille liegt schon lange in der Schublade 

Und nun weiter mit Vorschlägen zum Bike...

1) 26"
2) Kinematik mit ausgeprägt progressivem Endbereich
3) hochliegende Kettenstreben
4) 1.5" Steuerohr
5) ein Bike mit ganz grob 160mm und VIEL rückwärtiger Bewegung
6) Rahmen bei auch ganz grob 3,5kg dafür haltbar mit der Freigabe für "alles"
7) Zugführung außen, durchgängige Hüllen, aber bitte nicht unter dem Unterrohr 
8) eloxiert
9) gerne Hydrogeformt, wobei das mit Sicherheit eine Budgefrage wird. Da Carbon aus selbigen Gründen ausfällt würde es bei großflächigem Hydroforming genau so aussehen.
10) kurzes Steuerrohr; Hier kann dann jeder entscheiden, ob er es mit Extended Cups etwas länger mag oder doch Zero Stack um schön tief zu kommen.
11) verscheiden Teilekonfigurationen( 1.1 ; 1.2; 1.3 oder so...), da es schwierig wird mit einer alle Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen
12) viele andere Bereiche der Geometrie ergeben sich dann bei der Konstruktion und FEM Überprüfung.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. April 2012)

Deswegen hatte Freesoul wohl gefragt, wieviel du effektiv gelesen hast. 


> Welchen Nutzen hat Carver davon, mich in die Produktentwicklung mit einzubeziehen?
> 
> Carver will Fahrräder verkaufen.



Das ist nun auch nicht wirklich verwerflich und wurde offen gesagt. Die Idee, daß nur die "reine Begeisterung" angeführt wurde, um die wirkliche Intention des Herstellers zu tarnen, liegt dann wohl eher im Auge des Lesenden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. April 2012)

Wegen der Raderhebungskurve nach hinten/oben: Lasst euch mal eine schaltbare Kettenumlenkung einfallen...


----------



## Stricherjunge (8. April 2012)

Das Projekt ist sehr interessant, ob am Ende ein Fahrrad entstehen wir, dass mir taugt werde ich sehen. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass sich bei diesem speziellen Projekt spezielle Leute beteiligen und das Bike so vor Beliebigkeit bewahrt wird.
Ich hätte gerne die Option nur den Rahmen zu einem guten Preis zu erwerben. Verstellbarer Federweg wäre interessant. Eine Bikeparkfreigabe ist wünschenswert. Iscg05 Aufnahme, 1.5Steuerrohr zum verbauen von Anglesets. Flacher Lenkwinkel, steiler Sitzwinkel, tourentaugliche Geometrie.
Mit 650B Laufrädern habe ich noch keine Erfahrung und habe keinen Überblick über verfügbare Gabeln, sehe da aber eigentlich keine Probleme, da 26" Laufräder mit sehr dicken Reifen ohnehin nah an dieses Maß herankommen.
Bei den Komplettmodellen wünsche ich mir günstige aber im Vergleich mit den teuren Modellen genauso sinnvoll ausgestattete Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> hat einen um sage und schreibe *12,5mm *größeren



That's what she said 

Ich bin kein Freund von 29er. Sie gehören meiner Meinung nach sowieso zu Rennrad/Crossrad Gruppe. 
650B ist aber sehr interessant und wird in Zukunft in Europa bestimmt mehr Beachtung finden als die 29er.

Sehr interessant was 12,5mm schon optisch ausmachen  
http://www.650b.de/

Alles im allen finde ich das Projekt gut und werde, soweit es geht, mitmachen.


----------



## Parlendin (8. April 2012)

Kurzer Einwurf auch wenn ich weiß das es hier keiner mehr lesen wird und auch nicht direkt rein gehört:
Wenn ihr verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten anbietet, dann macht das bitte Hersteller getrennt!
Ich will keine Fox/Rockshox Mischung bei den Federungssachen und auch kein Sram/Shimano Mischung beim Rest, weil es mich nervt wenn ich fürs Schaltwerk Shimano habe vorne am Umwerfer Sram, der Dämpfer ist von Fox und die Gabel von Rockshox. Es gibt einfach Leute die wollen kein Sram oder Shimano oder Fox oder Rockshox an ihrem bike.
Ich persönlich mag zB Fox Teile nicht, weil zu teuer und der Service ist für die Tonne, somit werde ich das Bike das andere Federungsteile verbaut hat präferieren. Und umgekehrt wird das bestimmt auch geben, das Leute kein Rock Shox haben wollen sondern unbedingt Fox. (Fox und Rock Shox kann man beliebig durch andere Hersteller ersetzen)
Mein Mitbewohner hat sich ein Strive mit den Rock Shox Sachen geholt, mittlerweile gibts nur noch die Fox teile dran und wir würden es uns deswegen beide keins mehr holen, so kann man auch Kunden gewinnen oder verlieren und sollte beachtet werde, wir sind einfach Markenfetischisten und traut euch ruhig das auch zu bedienen!
Traut euch auch dann mal andere Sachen zu verbaun, weil ich liebe meine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti in 150mm in meinem Touren Bike und es gibt bestimmt einige die das gerne Serienmässig hätten.


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

derpedda schrieb:


> Sehr interessant was *12,5cm* schon optisch ausmachen
> http://www.650b.de/


*mm - Millimeter. *im ganzen ist so ein rad übrigens 25mm größer


Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wegen der Raderhebungskurve nach hinten/oben:  Lasst euch mal eine schaltbare Kettenumlenkung einfallen...


meinst du sowas wie an klausmanns rad?


----------



## Fury (8. April 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wegen der Raderhebungskurve nach hinten/oben: Lasst euch mal eine schaltbare Kettenumlenkung einfallen...



 unbedingt!
á la:
corsair
GT idrive
Mongoose FreeDrive
Lapierre Pendbox
interessant auch:
Polygon
Saracen
Maverick

man müsste eben die Tendenz zur Verhärtung besser eliminieren, also gute raderhebungskurve aber wenig kettenlängung und weitgehend erhaltende sensibilität


----------



## garbel (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> zum thema 650b:
> 
> ich denke es ist an der zeit, dass ich euch ein geheimnis verrate... ihr  müsst mir aber beim osterhasen versprechen dass ihr es für euch  behaltet, und niemandem erzählt - außer allen radfahrer und deren  bekannten!
> 
> 650b hat einen um sage und schreibe *12,5mm *größeren  radius als 26'' - verblüffend, aber wahr! wenn wir dann noch davon  ausgehen dass der 26er reifen 1 oder 2 nummern breiter ist als das  650b-pendant tendiert der unterschied gegen null. das heisst dass alle  26-rahmen und -gabeln die ohnehin einen großen durchlauf haben auch  650b-kompatibel sind, durch den größeren durchmesser (wie bei 29) kann /  soll man ja einen reifen fahren der ne nummer schmaler ist. das heisst  auch dass es völlig wurst ist ob der rahmen für 650b oder 26''  entwickelt wird - bei den heutigen reifenfreiheiten passt beides!





Aber ich fahr auch mein 29er mit 2,4" Reifen. Ich möchte doch von *beiden* positiven Effekten profitieren.


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

okay dann braucht man zumindest ne 650b-gabel... dass man beim 29er schmalere reifen nehmen kann / soll rührt wahrscheinlich auch nur daher dass dort eh alles sehr beengt zugeht


----------



## derpedda (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> *mm - Millimeter. *im ganzen ist so ein rad übrigens 25mm größer


Danke! ist geändert 

Man darf bei dem Projekt ja auch nicht verachten dass die Konkurrenz bestimmt mit lesen wird und nur Carver die Arbeit mit der Betreuung des Forums hat. Schließlich ist das ganze öffentlich.


----------



## teatimetom (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> .. dass man beim 29er schmalere reifen nehmen kann / soll rührt wahrscheinlich auch nur daher dass dort eh alles sehr beengt zugeht


Liegt am höheren Gripplevel das der Niner bietet, da kann man ruhig schmalere Reifen nehmen 

wobei ich fahr am niner auch 2.4er Reifen rum, warum sollte ich was herschenken.
In der Breite wäre aber in Gabel und Rahmen noch Platz.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2012)

Tach Leutz!

Geht ja gut zur Sache hier, sehr schön!

Nächste Woche wird es ernst da kommt die erste Abstimmung. Wir werden erst einmal den Einsatzbereich des Rades klären und dann wahrscheinlich die Laufradfrage zur Debatte stellen. Der Vorschlag mit der Wechseloption 650B / 26" gefällt mir recht gut und sollte auch technisch keine unlösbaren Probleme verursachen. Evtl. werden wir also die Wechseloption mit in die Abstimmung nehmen.

Zur Raderhebungskurve:
Sooooo toll ist das nicht, wenn das Rad nach schräg hinten wegfedert... irgendwann musses ja auch wieder zurück kommen. Und dann?
Die Vorteile geben den Nachteilen die Hand... wie immer in der Technik. Da werden wir im Verlauf des Projektes immer wieder mit zu kämpfen haben.

Ansonsten:
Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (8. April 2012)

wie wärs denn, hier mal eine Datenbank zu hinterlegen - z.B. ne komplette Einbau- und Störkontur von nem kombinierten 650b/26" Rad (als STEP/IGES)? 

Meine Idee wäre ein VPP-Full-Floater. Lagerung komplett in den Umlenkhebeln (wie beim Ibis Mojo), gebogenes Sitzrohr für mehr Radfreiheit bzw. tieferes Tretlager. Die anderen Maße kann man ja in begrenztem Maße immer noch später anpassen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2012)

@cycophilipp:

Das mit der Datenbank wird nicht ganz einfach. Da müssen wir vorher noch mal mit Zulieferern reden, was möglich ist. Gerade bei CAD-Daten zu den neuen, noch nicht offiziell vergestellten Komponenten wird gerne Geheimniskrämerei betrieben... aber genau die sind relevant für die Konstruktion.
Aber ein paar generelle Daten zu Einbaumaßen werde ich im jeweiligen Kontext schon raus rücken.

Die gesamte Konstruktion wird übrigens mit Solidworks durchgeführt werden, die FEM-Bilder aus Unigraphics im Einleitungsartikel sind schon was älter. Wenn also später einer seine Konstruktionsideen mit einbringen möchte, dann am besten über Solidworks oder die gängigen Austauschformate (IGES, STEP, Parasolid... bloß nicht der altmodische 2D-Kram  )

MfG,
Stefan


----------



## cycophilipp (8. April 2012)

ich kann nur CATIA (ganz gut) und ProE (mittelmäßig, ich mag das Programm nicht). Eine Störkontur zu generieren sollte eigentlich mehr als einfach sein. Mache ich gerne bei Gelegenheit.

Komponenten sollten sich ja genug finden (siehe WWW - z.B. GrabCAD.com), Standards gibts öffentlich (z.B. Hope - Bremsstandards). 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ein paar generelle Daten zu Einbaumaßen werde ich im jeweiligen Kontext schon raus rücken.


Das mein ich - ich hoffe das wird kein "ich will was von euch rück aber selbst nichts raus"-Projekt seitens der beteiligten Hersteller hinsichtlich der notwendigen Daten. Von Usern für User - womit imho den Leuten die Info zugänglich gemacht werden sollte. Totvolumen würde ja ausreichen, ich will Dir nicht Dein täglich Brot ausspionieren, nur wenn ich mich über bloße Formulierung von Maßen und Geometriewünschen engagiere (wie hoffentlich einige andere hier), dann hätte ich auch gerne Input. Vielleicht werden hier Patentgrundlagen geschaffen, sowas sollte man auch mal abklären. Nicht dass einer auf einmal ein komplettes 3D-Rad hier abliefert und alle Rechte daran hat danach Carver - salopp gesagt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2012)

Da mach Dir keine Sorgen, was ich rausrücken darf werde ich dann auch machen. Für die meisten Leute wird sowieso der allgemeine Ideenaustausch im Vordergrund stehen... ist ja nicht jeder Biker fit im 3D-CAD  
Handskizzen, Bilder, Beschreibungen... alles geht

Mit den öffentlich zugänglichen Komponenten (grabcad und andere) kann man auch schon ne Menge machen, ich muss mich aber natürlich am die original Herstellerdaten halten... das Geheule ist ja immer groß, wenn am Ende was nicht passt (eigentlich logisch... manchmal aber kaum vermeidbar, wenn sich im Laufe eines sehr langen Entwicklungsprozesses die Randbedingungen ändern).

Eins ist mir an dieser Stelle noch sehr wichtig:
Wir werden mit Sicherheit am Ende ein "ganz normales" Bike auf die Beine stellen. Es soll in den Details natürlich schon überdurchschnittlich gut werden, der Ideenpool bietet dafür ja eine schöne Basis.
Was nicht geht, ist wirklich jede Idee bis ins Detail durchzuspielen, sonst bräuchten wir Jahre bis wir fertig sind. Mein Job ist die konstruktive Umsetzung der Ideen und da freue ich mich über jeden Input... am Ende werde ich aber jedes Einzelteil selbst konstruieren (selbst wenn es auf einer User-Idee basiert) um sicher zu stellen, dass keine versteckten Fehler vorhanden sind. Schließlich könnte es mein Kopf sein der rollt, wenn die Kacke richtig am dampfen ist  
Wenn wir das anders machen haben wir am Ende das von [email protected] angesprochene Chaos.

Damit besteht das Projekt im Wesentlichen aus zwei Komponenten:
- die erste ist die Story... das war auch der Hauptgrund warum wir dieses Projekt angeschoben haben... die Interessierten in der Community bekommen einen unvergleichlichen Einblick hinter die Kulissen
- die zweite ist die open-innovation Sache... wir wollen eure Ideen hören und in das Produkt einfließen lassen... die Abstimmungen dienen dazu, dass allzu exotische Ansichten zuverlässig gefiltert werden (=> Rohloff/Pinion-Fully mit 220mm Federweg und einer 420er Kettenstrebe  )... die "harte" Arbeit im Hintergrund werden wir dann natürlich intern durchführen, aber euch gleichzeitig Informieren und auf euer Feedback eingehen

Bei diesem Projekt soll es am Ende nur Gewinner geben: Die Community weils Spaß macht und es viele Hintergrundinformationen gibt, die IBC weil es bekannter/ stärker/ beliebter wird und Carver weil es am Ende ein neues, geiles Bike im Portfolio hat und sich das Gesicht der Marke ändert.


----------



## ralphi911 (8. April 2012)

HA, HA! EIN IBC BIKE! DAS WIRD WOHL ALS DAS SCHLECHTESTE JEMALS GEBAUTE MOUNTAINBIKE IN DIE GESCHICHTE EINGEHEN! (WENN ES WIRKLICH GEBAUT WIRD)! DER 1. APRIL IST DOCH SCHON VORBEI! HA, HA! SELTEN SO ETWAS DÄMLICHES GELESEN!


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

ralphi911 schrieb:


> HA, HA! EIN IBC BIKE! DAS WIRD WOHL ALS DAS SCHLECHTESTE JEMALS GEBAUTE MOUNTAINBIKE IN DIE GESCHICHTE EINGEHEN! (WENN ES WIRKLICH GEBAUT WIRD)! DER 1. APRIL IST DOCH SCHON VORBEI! HA, HA! SELTEN SO ETWAS DÄMLICHES GELESEN!


zuviel eierlikör?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. April 2012)

lasst vor allem ne allzu tiefe front beiseite...

Ich steh diesen ständig wachsenden/wechselnden standards ja auch eher skeptisch gegenüber...das ist einfach nur nervig auf ganzer linie!

Ich vermute auch als hauptantriebsargument der zig standards (ob jetzt steckachsen, tretlager, kettenführungen und und und kommerzielle gründe....wenig ist noch kompatibel mit irgendwas...


----------



## scottfreakx (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> zuviel eierlikör?



glaubs halt auch..
ansonsten: nettes ding


----------



## dre (8. April 2012)

650B ist ja sehr innovativ. Da wird doch einfach nur eine neue Sau durch´s Dorf getrieben.
Und warum darf das "Volksbike" kein Hardtail werden?

Eigentlich eine schöne Projektidee, die gleich zum Anfang kaputt gemacht wird. Schade, hätte ja mal etwas schönes nettes werden können.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (8. April 2012)

Parlendin schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf auch wenn ich weiß das es hier keiner mehr lesen wird und auch nicht direkt rein gehört:
> Wenn ihr verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten anbietet, dann macht das bitte Hersteller getrennt!
> Ich will keine Fox/Rockshox Mischung bei den Federungssachen und auch kein Sram/Shimano Mischung beim Rest, weil es mich nervt wenn ich fürs Schaltwerk Shimano habe vorne am Umwerfer Sram, der Dämpfer ist von Fox und die Gabel von Rockshox. Es gibt einfach Leute die wollen kein Sram oder Shimano oder Fox oder Rockshox an ihrem bike.
> Ich persönlich mag zB Fox Teile nicht, weil zu teuer und der Service ist für die Tonne, somit werde ich das Bike das andere Federungsteile verbaut hat präferieren. Und umgekehrt wird das bestimmt auch geben, das Leute kein Rock Shox haben wollen sondern unbedingt Fox. (Fox und Rock Shox kann man beliebig durch andere Hersteller ersetzen)
> ...


schau dir mal das aktuelle programm an, da wirst du deinen wunsch in jedem rad finden und sogar die 44 hat es in die spezifikation geschafft (drift 140, mein liebling im programm;-) )
generell wird es natürlich mehrere varianten bzgl. preis und ausstattung geben, allerdings werden wir gemeinsam eine variante hier im projekt durchspezifieren. je nachdem wie gut und bezahlbar diese variante sein wird, kommt sie als limited modell oder wird in der serie einsortiert. 
 auch wenn es schwer vorstellbar ist, wir möchten wirklich eure wünsche kennenlernen, diskutieren und umsetzen. natürlich hat es für uns vorteile, wenn wir dann ein wunschrad anbieten können, aber bevor es soweit ist, haben wir hunderte stunden gemeinsam entwickelt, diskutiert und abgestimmt und das macht kein mensch, weil sich sein arbeitgeber einen marketingclou ausgedacht hat...


----------



## Matthias247 (8. April 2012)

Eine Liste von 650b kompatiblen Gabeln gabs jetzt immer noch nicht, oder?
Wäre ja ganz hilfreich um zu schauen für welche Federwegsbereiche man den Rahmen überhaupt sinnvoll auslegen kann.

Ansonsten wäre ich für ne Hardcore Trailrakete (wie z.B. Banshee Spitfire).

120-140mm Federweg. Durch die leicht vergrößerten Laufräder fühlt sichs ja evtl. nach etwas mehr an 
leicht (Rahmen mit Dämpfer <= 3.0kg), aber stabil genug das mans damit auch laufen lassen kann.
4-Gelenker oder abgestützer Eingelenker (Drehpunkte vorne/oben). Industrielager. Progressive Kinematik.
Geomtrie: flacher Lenkwinkel (67°), steiler Sitzwinkel (75°), tiefes Tretlager (kommt auf den Federweg an, wohl <= 33cm). Kettenstrebe irgendwo in der Mitte (vielleicht 430), muss für mich nich verstellbar sein.
Alle gängigen Reifen sollten passen (also so bis Schwalbe 2.4)


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

dre schrieb:


> 650B ist ja sehr innovativ. Da wird doch einfach nur eine neue Sau durch´s Dorf getrieben.


nein. die ersten mtbs bzw. "clunker" hatten schon 650b räder




dre schrieb:


> Und warum darf das "Volksbike" kein Hardtail werden?


auch das wurde ein paar seiten weiter vorn schon durchgekaut


----------



## evilesel (8. April 2012)

Schon lustig jeder macht sich gedanken um 650b obwohl es noch eine Abstimmung darüber gibt und es noch nicht einmal beschlossene Sache ist


----------



## Dr.Hossa (8. April 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wegen der Raderhebungskurve nach hinten/oben: Lasst euch mal eine schaltbare Kettenumlenkung einfallen...


...hab ich auch schon dran gedacht und glaube das sollte kein Problem sein.
Allerdings befürchte ich, daß so etwas für dieses Projekt zu exotisch ist.


----------



## Skeletor23 (8. April 2012)

mir würde ein 650B Trailbike gefallen, so 120-140mm Federweg
Find das ganze ne super Idee und bin schon gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

@all die Miesmacher & Jammerlappen: - ihr müsst euch nicht beteiligen, ihr müsst nichts lesen und ihr müsst das Bike nicht kaufen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. April 2012)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> 4-Gelenker oder abgestützer Eingelenker (Drehpunkte vorne/oben). Industrielager. Progressive Kinematik.




Warum genau soll in ein innovatives Konzept ein Lagertyp eingebaut werden, der nachweislich für die auftretenden Kräfte nicht optimal ist (und das war positiv formuliert  )
Sauber durchkonstruierte Gleitlager, und das Ding wird sorglos. Wenn man zusieht da möglichst Standardware von Igus einsetzt sollte Ersatz auch nicht schwer zu beschaffen sein. 
Ich denke mit Stefan und Jü an Bord sollte das auch realisierbar sein, die sind auch nicht gerade die größten Fans von Wälzlagern in Hinterbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sic_ (8. April 2012)

Ich hätte mal gerne einen Stahlrahmen.
DAS wäre mal wenigstens etwas neues am Markt und nicht der tausendste versuch ein All-Mountain neu zu erfinden.



Stahlrahmen
ISCG aufnahme, Hammerschmidt ready
Federweg verstellbar (120 / 140mm) durch einfaches umhängen vom Dämpfer
Durchgehendes 1.5 Steuerrohr und nicht diesen Tapered quatsch


Kein Pressfit-innenlagergedöhns

Leider wirds aber wohl auf ein Fanes verschnitt mit 140mm Federweg und tausenden von neuen Standards rauslaufen.
Diese komischen Hydroforming Hängebauchschweine lösen in mir eine art würgereiz aus..

Imho sollte man sich irgendwie in richtung Ion14 orientieren.


----------



## MaW:) (8. April 2012)

Zitat von *Tyrolens* 

 
_Wegen der Raderhebungskurve nach hinten/oben: Lasst euch mal eine schaltbare Kettenumlenkung einfallen..._



Dr.Hossa schrieb:


> ...hab ich auch schon dran gedacht und glaube das sollte kein Problem sein.
> Allerdings befürchte ich, daß so etwas für dieses Projekt zu exotisch ist.



exotisch

Genau so etwas hebt das Bike von der Maße ab. Also Durchdenken und ggf. verwerfen.


----------



## raschaa (8. April 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum genau soll in ein innovatives Konzept ein Lagertyp eingebaut werden, der nachweislich für die auftretenden Kräfte nicht optimal ist (und das war positiv formuliert  )
> Sauber durchkonstruierte Gleitlager, und das Ding wird sorglos. Wenn man zusieht da möglichst Standardware von Igus einsetzt sollte Ersatz auch nicht schwer zu beschaffen sein.
> Ich denke mit Stefan und Jü an Bord sollte das auch realisierbar sein, die sind auch nicht gerade die größten Fans von Wälzlagern in Hinterbauten.



+1 IGUS for the win!
- klassischer horst-link hinterbau
- dämpfer unabhängige kinematik
- 150-160mm federweg
- 1.5 steuerrohr
- möglichst tiefer schwerpunkt (ohne den rahmen zu verunstalten)

Laufrad größe bin ich noch unschlüssig. wahlweise wäre gut wenn technisch realistisch umsetzbar und die geo dabei nicht vergewaltigt wird und nachher einen schlechten kompromiss darstellt.


----------



## Birk (8. April 2012)

Gleitlager im Hinterbau gab es doch auch mal im alten Devinci Wilson, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden die aber ganz schnell wieder gegen konventionelle Lager ausgetauscht?


----------



## dre (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> ... die ersten mtbs bzw. "clunker" hatten schon 650b räder...



... jep.


----------



## garbel (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> nein. die ersten mtbs bzw. "clunker" hatten schon 650b räder



Warum ist man eigentlich nicht dabei geblieben?


----------



## MaW:) (8. April 2012)

Also das Thema Gleitlager ist mal echt nicht schlecht. Man bekommt ja bei IGUS alles was man braucht, die werden da schon helfen welchen Gleitlager am besten ist.

Dazu sind sie billig(große Stückzahl) und leicht zu wechseln.
Raumsparender und leichter sind sie auch noch.

Einfach mal ansehn
http://www.igus.de/default.asp?PAGE=IGLIDUR


----------



## Ope (8. April 2012)

Gibt hier *das leitende Team* zwischendurch auch Bericht was dann nun wirklich im Lastenheft steht?
Alle werfen hier was rein aber da blickt man ja nach kurzer Zeit nimmer durch, zumal es ja auch widersprüchliche Meinungen gibt.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (8. April 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Gibt hier *das leitende Team* zwischendurch auch Bericht was dann nun wirklich im Lastenheft steht?
> Alle werfen hier was rein aber da blickt man ja nach kurzer Zeit nimmer durch, zumal es ja auch widersprüchliche Meinungen gibt.



ab morgen beginnt die entwicklungsphase mit themengebundener diskussion und abstimmung. bis jetzt ging es rein um die vorstellung des projekts, dann sollte es auch deutlich übersichtlicher und "fachspezifischer" werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (8. April 2012)

Wann wird ueber den Preis diskutiert ? Ich weiss, ist noch zu frueh, aber der Volkswagen wurde wegen dem guten Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis zum Renner. Hab bisher den Eindruck, Geld spielt keine Rolle ? Natuerlich kann man nen schoenen Wunschzettel schreiben, das grosse Erwachen kommt dann halt spaeter. Also Leute, was wuerdet Ihr investieren wollen ?


----------



## Aalex (8. April 2012)

ich würde ein konkurrenzprodukt zum specialized stumpjumper / Radon Slide /Canyon Strive bauen. Die 3 Räder verkaufen sich aktuell wie geschnitten Brot, weil die jeder will.

daher:
-130-140mm Federweg
-650b (der standard kommt eh, zwei große marken kommen EB 2012 damit eh schon) 
-Syntace x-12 achse und ausfallende hinten
-kurze kettenstreben
-ausgewogene entspannte geometrie. 
-ausreichend dimensionierte lager im hinterbau,
-onepointfive durchgehend, weil da dann einfach alles reingeht.
-KEINE interne kabelführung, das ist in der montage einfach totaler dreck.
-PM Bremsaufnahme hinten
-ISCG Aufnahme
-Kettenführung a la Syntace, eventuell als lizenz wie die steckachse. Gute produkte zukaufen ist keine schande, machen radon, speci usw auch.
-dämpfer mit viel hub ergo geringes übersetzungsverhältnis am hinterbau. 
-kabelführung für ne versenkbare stütze sollte standard sein.

ansonsten sollten das stumpi, das slide, das strive etc als vorbild dienen. das sind aktuell einfach die gefragtesten räder, die als erstes ausverkauft sind


----------



## Thaddel (8. April 2012)

> Die 3 RÃ¤der verkaufen sich aktuell wie geschnitten Brot, weil die jeder will.



Und Trek praktisch nix mehr liefern kannâ¦


----------



## fivepole (8. April 2012)

Sehr cool. Ein Piratenbike.


----------



## RnR Dude (8. April 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nach dem Lesen der 13 Seiten viereckige Augen.
Die Idee, den gemeinen Biker an der Entwicklung eines neuen Rades teilhaben zu lassen, finde ich klasse. 
Was daraus wird, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Stefan3500 (8. April 2012)

ich befürchte es kommt der kleinste Gemeinsame Nenner dabei raus.

Man könnte also jetzt schon das Cube xy oder Canyon 123 bestellen.

Im übrigen:
+1 für Gleitlager (haben beim Turner 5 Spot super gehalten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (8. April 2012)

Trek liefert nix mehr, weil die alle damit beschäftig sind, Lance den Anwalt zu finanzieren...........
Alles in allem finde ich die Idee gut und die Jungx Caver ist net uneigenützig, muss ja auch ned. Schaun wir mal ob es was für mich wird.
Volxfully hört sich ermal gut an....


----------



## Parlendin (8. April 2012)

Wie willst du Enduros mit nem 140er Bike konkurenz machen? Da kannst auch versuchen mit nem Freerider Demos Konkurenz zu machne.
Und was haben alle dagegen das dabei ein Rad raus kommt, das es schon gibt eventuell? Ich glaub nämlich nicht das hier was neu erfunden wird und somit wird es immer ein Konkurenzmodell geben. Deswegen würde ich dann auch eher auf Kleinigkeiten achten, anstatt sich darüber zu zerfleischen ob man exotisch sein will oder nicht. Klar mag ein Getriebe bike mit Rohloff usw weiter toll sein, aber das kostet einfach viel, selbst wenn die Teile günstiger werden würden weil mehr Leute kaufen.
Ich würde eher auf Kleinigkeiten wie Kabelführung, Art der Lager, gut tragbar, Kompatibel zu allem was man haben will (also 1.5, ISCG usw) damit jeder machen kann was er will, wer es nicht bruacht muss es ja nicht benutzen und es verhunzt kein Rad.
Ich würde ebenfalls den Dämpfer tief verbaun wie zB beim Meta.
VPP wird wahrscheinlich schwer weil das patentiert ist und Geld kostet.

Aber wird alles Diskutiert und abgestimmt.


----------



## Snap4x (8. April 2012)

Wenn IBC-Bike dann bezahlbar bitte!
Ein Enduro oder AM mit DT-Swiss High-End-RÃ¤dern und Fox-Fahrwerk, XX-Ausstattung passt zwar zu den RÃ¤dern der Besitzer, doch das passt nicht zu den was man kaufen wÃ¼rde bzw. was am Ende gekauft wird.
Von daher! Ein Top Rad fÃ¼r wenig Geld.
Vielleicht sollte man anstatt ne Lyric eine Suntour verbauen oder halt zwei Preisklassen anbieten. Erst dann wird es auch Massentauglich!
AuÃerdem kann ja Carver auch mit den Herstellern sprechen Ã¼ber Ideen und klein Serien speziell fÃ¼r das Rad.
WÃ¼rde mir am Ende ein Rad mit 150 mm Federweg wÃ¼nschen. 2x10 Antrieb, max 2,4er Schwalbe Reifenbreite, Agil wie ein 4x auf Trails mit ner Geometrie zum Rasen!
Ggf. noch zwei verschiedene Federwege, einstellbar durch zwei LÃ¶cher an der Wippe.
Preislich unter 1,5kâ¬ liegen.
Part-Technisch sollte das Rad auf X.9 bzw. XT-Niveau liegen mit Absenkbarer Gabel.

Kurz: Sollte sich wie spritzig und Agil wie ein 100 mm Rad fahren, aber sanft und zugleich straff wie ein Freerider.


----------



## chaz (8. April 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...mit Absenkbarer Gabel.



Bei den heutigen Geometrien der Enduros braucht man mM keine Absenkung mehr. Selbst bei meinem Truax habe ich noch nie eine Absenkung vermisst, trotz Touren mit 1000 Hm.


----------



## esta (8. April 2012)

Stahlrahmen mit Suntour / X-Fusion Elementen und eine SLX Austattung währe aus Preis/Leistungssicht wohl sehr optimal.


----------



## Snap4x (8. April 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Bei den heutigen Geometrien der Enduros braucht man mM keine Absenkung mehr. Selbst bei meinem Truax habe ich noch nie eine Absenkung vermisst, trotz Touren mit 1000 Hm.



Aber dadurch wird das Rad varriabler. Kollege hat auch das Norco Enduro (keine Ahnung wie das heißt) und sind dann bei uns auf den 4x gewesen damit und mit vollen 160 oder 170 mm Federweg war der kaum fahrbar, aber mit 120 mm hat es dann Spaß gemacht!
Denke einfach nur an das Anpassen an der Umgebung, weil manchmal ist weniger mehr


----------



## pedax (8. April 2012)

Also meine Anforderungen/(Wunsch-)Vorstellungen an das IBC-Bike wären:

All Mountain Fully
Aluminiumrahmen
150mm Federweg (kann auch 140-160 mm sein)
3x10 Schaltung (bevorzugt X9 oder XT) - die hier oftmals vorgeschlagene 2x10 ist für den Durchschnittsbiker in den Alpen kaum fahrbar (mag vielleicht im Hügelland okay sein - aber es gibt Gebiete in denen man damit echt an seine Grenzen stößt)
Absenkbare Sattelstütze
Absenkbare Gabel (vor allem in den Alpen wichtig!)
2,4" Reifenbreite
Preislich 1,8-2,3k 
60% bergauf und 40% bergab optimiert


----------



## Yukio (8. April 2012)

esta schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen mit Suntour / X-Fusion Elementen und eine SLX Austattung währe aus Preis/Leistungssicht wohl sehr optimal.



Ein Stahlrahmen mit konkurrenzfähigem Gewicht, zumindest zu einem Al-Rahmen, also 1500 g bei HT, dürfte recht teuer sein. Mal abgesehen von der Beschaffung eines geeigneten Rohrsatzes, ist die Verarbeitung das Problem. Das macht kaum noch jemand. In Deutschland baut noch eine Handvoll Rahmenbauer mit Stahl, in den USA sieht es da schon wesentlich besser aus. Die Idee ist toll, die Umsetzung aber unrealistisch.


----------



## cdF600 (8. April 2012)

Ich verstehe immer den Hype um die absenkbaren Gabeln nicht. Ich würde mir ein Bike wünschen das auf 150mm Federweg optimiert ist, bei dem ich aber dann die Gabel für Bergab verlängern kann. Die Bikes die ich bisher getestet habe waren immer auf den langen Federweg optimiert und fuhren sich dann mit abgesenkter Gabel ganz merkwürdig. Ist bei meinem eigenen Bike auch so (Fusion Freak). Also senke ich nie ab, im Downhill würde ich mir aber ab und an mehr Federweg u. einen dadurch flacheren Lenkwinkel wünschen.


----------



## chaz (8. April 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...und mit vollen 160 oder 170 mm Federweg war der kaum fahrbar, aber mit 120 mm hat es dann Spaß gemacht!


Und am Heck weiter den vollen FW?! Mag ich nicht fahren wollen.


Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> ...weil manchmal ist weniger mehr


Stimmt. Deshalb: Coil-Gabel und Dämpfer. Zugstufen- und Druckstufenverstellung reicht i.d.R. aus. Mit dem Rest ist die Mehrheit eh überfordert. Keep it simple.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hossa (8. April 2012)

MaW:) schrieb:


> Zitat von *Tyrolens*
> 
> 
> _Wegen der Raderhebungskurve nach hinten/oben: Lasst euch mal eine schaltbare Kettenumlenkung einfallen..._
> ...



...ja,ja. Ich will ja auch ein Bike das innovativ ist, glaube aber, daß ich mir sowas eher selber baue anstatt zu warten, daß sowas HIER bei rauskommt.

Ansonsten noch was zu den 650B Hassern.
Seht dahinter doch mal die Möglichkeit etwas mitzuentwickeln was evtl.
einen grossen Aha-Effeckt in der Bikebranche hervorruft.

...mmmmh?! Ok, die Idee mit dem schaltbaren Pulley ist wieder drin.


----------



## Dr.Hossa (8. April 2012)

esta schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen mit Suntour / X-Fusion Elementen und eine SLX Austattung währe aus Preis/Leistungssicht wohl sehr optimal.



...hört sich gut an, wird aber sicher nicht in Stahl gebaut, wir haben es hier schließlich mit ALUTECH (Prototyp) und Carver zu tun.
Stahl können wir also ausschliessen auch wenn´s klasse wär.
X-fusion und SLX lasse ich mir schmecken.


----------



## mw01 (8. April 2012)

Völlig egal was zum Schluss für ein Bike dabei rauskommt, es "MUSS" genug Spielraum vorhanden sein, um es bei Bedarf zu individualisieren!!!!


----------



## konahoss90 (8. April 2012)

140mm Trailrakete finde ich auch sehr gut. Das einzige was mich daran stÃ¶rt sind Gabeln mit 32er Standrohren. Ne 36er ist mit symphatischer.

Welche Fehler mich an Bikes stÃ¶ren und die nicht auftreten sollten oder umgangen werden sollten, sind folgende:

1.Sinnvolle, nicht klappernde FÃ¼hrung sÃ¤mtlicher Kabel
2.Gute Erreichbarkeit des DÃ¤mpfers
3.GenÃ¼gend Reifenfreiheit, damit sich richtig dicker Schlamm, der sich bei Schlechtwetter im Reifen ansammelt, nicht Ã¼berall festsetzt
4.Schutz des Umwerfers, damit dieser bei Schlechtwetter nicht zuschlammt.
5.TretlagerhÃ¶he, die nicht so tief angelegt ist, dass man beim Bergaufkraxeln im schwierigen GelÃ¤nde an jedem grÃ¶Ãeren Stein hÃ¤ngenbleibt


Abgesehen davon vielleicht auch noch folgende Aspekte:

1.TragemÃ¶glichkeit /-bequemlichkeit Bikebergsteigen? (Rahmenform)
2.GenÃ¼gend Freiraum fÃ¼r Wahl des DÃ¤mpfers
3.Gute LackqualitÃ¤t - Eloxal?
4.Variabler Bashguard / KettenfÃ¼hrung, die je nach Toureneinsatz (de)montiert werden kann
* ACHJA - PREISE - bitte nicht > 2500â¬*


----------



## tobsinger (8. April 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> ich befürchte es kommt der kleinste Gemeinsame Nenner dabei raus.


glaube ich nicht, denn nicht alle werden entscheiden, sondern nur carver.
das ist hier kein demokratischer prozess, wenn es ums entscheiden geht, es ist nur demokratisch in der ideenfindung. 



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wenn IBC-Bike dann bezahlbar bitte!
> Ein Enduro oder AM mit DT-Swiss High-End-Rädern und Fox-Fahrwerk, XX-Ausstattung passt zwar zu den Rädern der Besitzer, doch das passt nicht zu den was man kaufen würde bzw. was am Ende gekauft wird.


2 Seiten zuvor wurde cshon erwähnt dass es mehrere ausstattungsvarianten geben wird, wenn du nicht auf dtSwiss stehst, gibts für die die alex-rim variante mit suntour gabel und kompletter x5/slx ausstattung. 





cdF600 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer den Hype um die absenkbaren Gabeln nicht. Ich würde mir ein Bike wünschen das auf 150mm Federweg optimiert ist, bei dem ich aber dann die Gabel für Bergab verlängern kann. Die Bikes die ich bisher getestet habe waren immer auf den langen Federweg optimiert und fuhren sich dann mit abgesenkter Gabel ganz merkwürdig. Ist bei meinem eigenen Bike auch so (Fusion Freak). Also senke ich nie ab, im Downhill würde ich mir aber ab und an mehr Federweg u. einen dadurch flacheren Lenkwinkel wünschen.



In dem Fall würde ich lieber eine schnell veränderbare Geo sehen. man kann ja inzwischen bei vielen die geo veräändern indem man die dämpferaufhängung ändert, dazu brauche ich aber jedesmal ein inbusschlüssel, wenn so was schnell gehen würde könnte man das während der tour einfach mal umbauen, gehts steil bergab senke ich das tretlager die winkel werden flacher, gehts bergauf oder auf flachem trail->tretlager hoch, winkel steiler.  warum macht das keiner?? kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein.


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> warum macht das keiner?? kann doch nicht so kompliziert sein.


weil man dann nicht mehr alle 100m ein anderes rad bräuchte => schlecht für den umsatz

vorrang hat nich was gut für den kunden ist, sondern was gut fürs wachstum ist


----------



## garbel (8. April 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde ich lieber eine schnell veränderbare Geo sehen. man kann ja inzwischen bei vielen die geo veräändern indem man die dämpferaufhängung ändert, dazu brauche ich aber jedesmal ein inbusschlüssel, wenn so was schnell gehen würde könnte man das während der tour einfach mal umbauen, gehts steil bergab senke ich das tretlager die winkel werden flacher, gehts bergauf oder auf flachem trail->tretlager hoch, winkel steiler.  *warum macht das keiner??*



Bionicon? Sogar mit Dämpfer und Gabel gleichzeitig. Auf Knopfdruck.


----------



## mightyEx (8. April 2012)

Also neben allen für und wider finde ich die Idee an sich gut die Ideen der User mit in ein Bike einfließen zu lassen. Was letztlich bei rauskommt, sei mal dahingestellt.
Ich denke auch das größtmögliche Flexibilität und Individualisierbarkeit ein wichtiger Punkt ist.
Ich werde mit Interesse die Sache verfolgen, wobei jedoch mein nächstes Bike weder von der Stange noch aus dem Baukasten sein wird.


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> weil man dann nicht mehr alle 100m ein anderes rad bräuchte => schlecht für den umsatz



Ist es für den Hersteller besser 5 verschiedene Rahmen produzieren zu müssen um jeden bedienen zu können?


Hier finden ja anscheinend alle einen Rahmen toll den man mit einem 5er Imbus vom Hollandrad zum Monsterdownhiller umbauen kann. 
Finde und fand ich noch nie gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ist es für den Hersteller besser 5 verschiedene Rahmen produzieren zu müssen um jeden bedienen zu können?


ja. größerer kundenkreis - mehr umsatz...




schnellejugend schrieb:


> Hier finden ja anscheinend alle einen Rahmen toll den man mit einem 5er Imbus vom Hollandrad zum Monsterdownhiller umbauen kann.


wenn du das sagst...


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> ja. größerer kundenkreis - mehr umsatz..



Eine Plattform, 15 verschieden Räder? Schlecht für den Profit?

Aha...


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

wat?!


----------



## iRider (8. April 2012)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Zum Projekt:Je länger ich darüber nachdenke desto mehr sehe ich an ein short-travel Trailbike (um 130mm vorne und hinten) mit Agressiver Geometrie (also flacher LW, tiefes Tretlager, kurze Kettenstrebe) aber auch steilenm SW und ausreichendem Reach zum Bergauf Fahren.
> 
> Stelzbeinige Toolongtravel CC Bikes und wuchtige Enduros gibt es schon genug



 Aber sieh es mal so: wenn sie wirklich das von Dir beschriebene Bike in 650B entwickeln kann man dann 26" Laufräder reinbauen und damit das Tretlager noch weiter absenken.


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2012)

Es ist einfach nicht wahr, dass man mit möglichst eingeschränkten Rädern am meisten Geld verdient.


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

man kann aber mit mehreren speziellen rädern mehr verdienen als mit einem universellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> man kann aber mit mehreren speziellen rädern mehr verdienen als mit einem universellen...



Wie man bei Liteville sieht. Die produzieren auch für wiklich jede Nische einen genau darauf zugenschnittenen Rahmen.


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

liteville is ja auch leidwill  bzw. das "apple" der mtb-welt...


----------



## Parlendin (8. April 2012)

Was habt ihr alle mit veränderbaren Federwegen? Ich bekomme die 150mm die ich hab ohne Probleme wo hoch, ich tret auch meine demo den Berg hoch, da scheitert es eher an dem zu kurzen sattelrohr das man das nicht unbedingt hoch bekommt.
Bei 180mm verstehe ich das vollkommen, das es versenkbar sein muss für touren, aber mein mitbewohner fährt ne 160er Lyrik und versenkt die praktisch nie, nicht mal im Vinschgau bei 1000hm und mehr hoch. Ist genauso wie die Lockout funktion, persönlich benutze ich den nie, nervt ich ehrlich gesagt gewaltig.

Aber wir können alles abstimmen die Wochen wir werden sehen was raus kommt.


----------



## schnellejugend (8. April 2012)

Schöner Smiley, toll.


Sag doch einfach, dass du ein möglichst vielseitig und einfach verstellbares Rad willst und lass den banalen restlichen Mist von den üblen Herstellern, die sich die Taschen mit eingeschränkt nutzbaren Rädern vollmachen, einfach weg.


----------



## david99 (8. April 2012)

das wäre aber gelogen, ich hab momentan 3 räder und benötige dringend mehr ^^ wobei das hier nix zur sache tut


----------



## tobsinger (8. April 2012)

garbel schrieb:


> Bionicon? Sogar mit Dämpfer und Gabel gleichzeitig. Auf Knopfdruck.



vergiss es! bionicon bin ich schon gefahren, hatte ein kumpel von mir 2 jahre, die idee ist nicht schlecht aber das fahrwerk lässt schwer zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. April 2012)

Baut den Rahmen als Druckflasche, dann könnt ihr eine Reifendruckregelanlage realisieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2012)

Das mit der Druckflasche ist okay, aber nur im Oberrohr... im Unterrohr ist der Vorratsbehälter für die angedachte Zapfanlage. Der Zapfhahn wird ins feste Schutzblech integriert, während am Gepäcktrager der Glashalter seinen Platz findet 

Die Gabel als Cocktailshaker ist leider erst in der Entwurfphase...


----------



## Snap4x (8. April 2012)

Abzapfhahn? 
Bier? 
Wieviel Liter? 
Klingt ganz interessant....


----------



## tobsinger (8. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das mit der Druckflasche ist okay, aber nur im Oberrohr... im Unterrohr ist der Vorratsbehälter für die angedachte Zapfanlage. Der Zapfhahn wird ins feste Schutzblech integriert, während am Gepäcktrager der Glashalter seinen Platz findet
> 
> Die Gabel als Cocktailshaker ist leider erst in der Entwurfphase...



endlich mal was gescheites, letztes jahr waren ja diese kaffeekocher bei manch herstellern hoch im kurs. geht doch nix iba a g'scheits bier auf da hütt'n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grOObie (8. April 2012)

Crowdsourcing... krass ^^ eine echt faire Art der Marktforschung und Ideensammlung. Dieses Brainstorming ist stark!

Ich dachte noch eben 29 auf 29 ist ein großer Sprung und das Argument wirklich von 0 anzufangen mit 650b hat mich überteugt. Beide Versionen haben sicher gute Eigenschaften. Warum nicht die positiven vereinen?  

-Ich bin eigentlich nicht für die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau". Aber das muss es werden bei dieser Art der Produktentwicklung. Konzeptbedingt sollte das Rad in meinen Augen ein wahres All-Mountain-Bike werden, welches in fast allen Disziplinen eine gute Figur macht. Durch Komponenten lässt sich das Bike dann für fast jeden bevorzugten Einsatzbereich einstellen. Baukastensystem?
-Durch Variation der Anlenkungen und einen variablen Lenkwinkel könnten Geometrievarianten möglich sein 
-Leichtbau ist Obligatorisch

Welche 3D-CAD Software kommt bei der Konstruktion zum Einsatz?  edit... SW . Wer lesen kann... 
Werden die Konstruktionsdateien in einer Datenbank zur Verfügung gestellt? 

Ich fände eine Sammlung von Literaturhinweisen und Links zur Theorie des Bikebauens gut - über Technologien, Kintematik des Bikes, Geometrien.. Nicht nur um unnötige Diskussionen einzudämmen. Man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden, auch wenn das im eigentlichen Sinne die Mission ist.


----------



## pedax (8. April 2012)

grOObie schrieb:


> Ich fände eine Sammlung von Literaturhinweisen und Links zur Theorie des Bikebauens gut - über Technologien, Kintematik des Bikes, Geometrien.. Nicht nur um unnötige Diskussionen einzudämmen. Man muss das Rad ja nicht neu erfinden, auch wenn das im eigentlichen Sinne die Mission ist.



Ich denke einer der Hauptgründe warum Carver das hier macht ist um die Ideen/Vorschläge von "Laien" im Bereich Fahrradbau zu erhalten. Dadurch ergeben sich oft Vorschläge/Ideen welche in der Praxis ausgezeichnet funktionieren, aber bisher in der gängigen Literatur nicht erwähnt/beachtet wurden und daher einem Bikebauer nicht einfallen würden. Aus diesem Grund ist es bei solchen Aktionen eigentlich kontraproduktiv wenn die "Crowd" zu viel Know-How über die Konstruktion von Bikes hat.


----------



## s-pro (8. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich finde die Idee ein "Forenbike" zu realisieren klasse. Gerne werde ich mich daran beteiligen. Da ich viel mit Catia arbeite, vielleicht auch in Form von Zeichnungen (weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nich wie kompatibel die CAD - Programme untereinander sind...)

So jetzt mal zudem was ich mir wünsche:

Ein grundsolides All-Mountain Bike. Dabei sollte meiner Meinung nach die Haltbarkeit und der Spaß an vorderster Stelle stehen. Soll heißen, ich fahre lieber ein Bike welches 500g schwerer ist aber dafür auch etwas mehr aushält. So zum Beispiel eine Shimano SLX Ausstattung. Zudem wünsche ich mir einen grundsoliden Dämpfer wie eine stabile und robuste Federgabel (130mm-150mm). Man sollte meiner Meinung nach zu einem grundsolidem Produkt greifen welches auch ein bißchen "Haue" vertragen kann und andem man sich auch ein paar Jahre lang erfreuen kann. Das ganze sollte zu einem angemessenem Preis für die Massen realisiert werden. Den viele die ich kenne (bspw.: Schüler, Studenten, Azubis, oder einfache Familienväter) sind schlicht und ergreifend nicht in der Lage 2000 und mehr für ein Bike auszugeben.
Man kann ja auch durchaus kleine "Gimmicks" bzw. "Neuerungen" wie 650b einbauen damit mit man sagen man hat auch etwas besonderes mitdrin. Dies kann zum Beispiel auch in einer aussergewöhnlichen Farbe oder einer speziellen Farbgebung sein (komplett mattschwarzes Rad mit einigen wenigen knatschorangen Anbauteilen). 

Eins möchte ich jedoch noch sagen: Ich habe mehrfach gelesen: "Bitte nicht Carver draufschreiben" oder ähnliches. Wenn ein Hersteller soetwas wie hier anbietet und mitmacht sollte ihm man auch zugestehen das er seinen Namen drauf schreibt. Den er macht dies ja  nicht nur zum Spaß. Er will und muss ja auch sein Geld damit verdienen. (Vllt könnte ma ja einen Zusatz wählen CARVER ibc oder so).

So nun auf rege Beteiligung und jede Menge Spaß am Projekt 

LG Henning


----------



## teatimetom (8. April 2012)

Birk schrieb:


> Gleitlager im Hinterbau gab es doch auch mal im alten Devinci Wilson, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurden die aber ganz schnell wieder gegen konventionelle Lager ausgetauscht?



konkret korrekt Birk 

solang die Gleitlager sauber waren... wars ok.. aber Dreck kommt überall rein.
Ausserdem hatten die Wilsons 2007 (gleitlager) auch einiges an Flex.

Wurde ab Modelljahr 2008 aber durch Nadellager ersetzt. 
*Nadellager fürs BIKE *


----------



## grOObie (8. April 2012)

@pedax

Ich glaube nicht das nur Vorschläge von Laien erwartet werden. Vielleicht auch Experten aus anderen Fachbereichen die Ideen haben und aus einem andern Blickwinkel schauen. Besonders auch später, wenns ins Detail geht. Wenn man nur das eine macht wird man leicht "betriebsblind", da kann die Crowd dann helfen. 
btw. die Informationen Auszuwerten ist aber ne Mordaufgabe


----------



## pedax (8. April 2012)

grOObie schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das nur Vorschläge von Laien erwartet werden. Vielleicht auch Experten aus anderen Fachbereichen die Ideen haben und aus einem andern Blickwinkel schauen. Besonders auch später, wenns ins Detail geht. Wenn man nur das eine macht wird man leicht "betriebsblind", da kann die Crowd dann helfen.



Da gebe ich dir Recht aber wenn man hier direkt Links zu Fahrradbau-Themen posten würde, dann würde man damit wohl einen großen Teil der Laien beeinflussen und genau das sollte vermieden werden. Diejenigen die Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet haben werde sich ohnehin mit ihrem Fachwissen einbringen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2012)

@ gr00bie & pedax:

Frische Ideen sind das Ziel, die berühmte Betriebsblindheit kann man am besten mit Feedback von außen bekämpfen. Egal ob Laien, Pros oder Branchenfremde... wer Lust hat macht mit. Den Schnitt aus den Informationen zu ziehen und Ideen zu bewerten wird wahrlich keine leichte Sache.
Mittlerweile scheinen sich ja auch einige gefunden zu haben die ein wenig auf der CAD-Ebene zuarbeiten wollen. Das überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt ein bissl und wir müssen uns mal Gedanken zu einer Konstruktionsbibliothek o.ä. machen. Die größte Sorge habe ich dabei mit vertraulichen Spezifikationen... gebt uns noch mal ein, zwei Wochen Zeit mit unseren Zulieferern zu sprechen. Vielleicht lässt sich der ein oder andere erweichen etwas frei zu geben. Dann können sich auch alle 3D-Maurer mit auf die Baustelle wagen  

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: die Konstruktion bzw. das 3D-Modell wird natürlich weitestgehend parametrisiert aufgebaut (=> zukunftsorientiert und so...). D.h. alles was an Ideen in Austauschformaten rein kommt muss ohnehin neu aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Matthias247 (8. April 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum genau soll in ein innovatives Konzept ein Lagertyp eingebaut werden, der nachweislich für die auftretenden Kräfte nicht optimal ist (und das war positiv formuliert  )
> Sauber durchkonstruierte Gleitlager, und das Ding wird sorglos. Wenn man zusieht da möglichst Standardware von Igus einsetzt sollte Ersatz auch nicht schwer zu beschaffen sein.
> Ich denke mit Stefan und Jü an Bord sollte das auch realisierbar sein, die sind auch nicht gerade die größten Fans von Wälzlagern in Hinterbauten.


Der Grund ist der, dass deinen Gedankengang auch schon andere Bikeentwickler verfolgt haben, weil sie es für das bessere Konzept hielten, z.B. Keith Scott von Banshee. Leider haben sich dann in der Praxis durch Schmutz die Achsen recht schnell zerstört, da hilfts dann auch nichts wenn die Lager quasi nichts kosten. Und wie andere hier schon angemerkt haben wars bei Devinci ähnlich. Wenn alles nicht dauerhaft hält nehm ich dann halt lieber das, was was ich zumindest n Jahr lang ohne jede Pflege (schmieren) fahren kann und sehr leichtgängig ist.
Wenn Stefan das aber besser als die anderen hinbekommt hab ich auch nix gegen die Igus Lager. Bin Nicolai scheinen sie ja auch zu halten.


----------



## Garfieldzzz (8. April 2012)

ich persönlich wär mal für ne anständige, dem Einsatz angepasste Abdichtung der Lager, z.B. durch zusätzliche Wellendichtringe oder Labyrinthdichtungen, das "doppelt gemoppelt" Prinzip könnte hier auch mal Einzug halten, schileßlich hält man sich so den Dreck auch aus einer Gabel fern.

nen PDM oder sowas wär was, Mit SW+CAD-Rechner+Space Maus wär ich bewaffnet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. April 2012)

@ Matthias247:

Wir haben da schon ein paar interessante Spinnereien im Hinterkopf (X-Ringe zur Abdichtung und so...).
Die Lagertechnik gibt noch mal ein ganz eigenes Thema (wahrscheinlich mit Abstimmung) und wir versuchen mal mit IGUS in Kontakt zu treten. Die waren bisher immer super kompetent und hilfsbereit, wenn ich mal ne Anfrage hatte. Eventuell lässt sich ja sogar mal einer zu einem Interview hinreißen...


----------



## -Wally- (8. April 2012)

Tach z'sammen,

also das ganze Projekt und die vielen schon hier zur Sprache gebrachten Ideen find ich klasse!

Gabs hier eigentlich schon die Diskussion zum Flaschenhalter? Wird doch sonst gerne diskutiert, ob nötig oder nicht... 

Das auf dem ganzen Rahmen übrigens Carver drauf steht wäre das letzte was mich stören würde, denn für die Marke an sich wäre sowas ja ein großes Projekt und in ein paar Jahren könnte es ja dann auch passieren, dass man mit dem Namen etwas ganz anderes verbindet als es heute der Fall ist...eigentlich eine spannende Sache und ich glaub, dass sieht man bei Carver ganz genauso so.

Was die Auslegung von der Kiste angeht, da wirds natürlich schwierig...Irgendwann gegen der Ende der 60er gabs in Europa mal in Bezug auf die Entwicklung eines multifunktionalen Kampfjets ein Programm namens MRCA (multi-role-combat-aircraft), woraus dann kurz vor den Achtzigern der Tornado Kampfjet wurde, da musste ich eben irgendwie dran denken, also wie wärs denn mit der Entwicklung eines MRTB oder gleich eines FVB (multi-role-trailbike bzw. f*cking-versatile-bike)?

Da würde ich mir nun etwas drunter vorstellen, was alle Variabilitäten die es bei bestimmten Rahmen so gibt in sich vereint. Dämpfer umhängen, Dämpferbaulänge variieren, Anlenkung verstellen.
Im Kopf hätte ich einen Mix aus Specialized Stumpjumper/Camber und Banshee Wildcard, vielleicht mit einer Prise Liteville. 
Ich denke heutzutage muss ein Rahmen der was einstecken kann auch nicht mehr extrem gewichtig sein, da wäre dann ein Komromisss nötig, aber interessant wäre es wirklich ob es vereinbar wäre einen Rahmen zu entwerfen, der vom 120/130mm Tourenfullie bis hin zum 160/170 FreerideTourer  alles abdecken könnte, eben je nach Aufbau. 
Dazu wäre ein flacher Rahmen mit ebenso tiefem Schwerpunkt eine tolle Sache. 
Besonders bei den Rahmengrößen sollte man sich dann mal mehr auf die Länge als auf die Höhe konzentrieren. Ich selbst bin 195cm groß, aber ein 20" Rahmen war das schlimmste was ich mir je antun konnte, ich fahre aber auch einen 16er Rahmen, was gut geht, weil der recht lang ausfällt...also bitte schön flach und universell bauen das Gerät, zur Not auf mit austauschbaren Wippen...so ein Baukastenkonzept hätte doch wirklich was. 
Dazu noch sowohl ISCG UND ISCG5 dran bauen, 1.5 Steuerrohr und ne Steckachse hinten, und die Leitungen und Züge unters Oberrohr ich glaub dann wären die meisten schon glücklich...ich auch.
Was die Laufradgröße angeht, so wäre es toll wenn beides gehen würde, dann wärs halt noch universeller, eben kein CC, kein Enduro, kein Freerider, sondern ein Mountainbike, welches sich dem Verwendungszweck jederzeit anpassen lässt und das ohne irgendwelche neuen Spielereien oder Systemintegration.


Achso...und Pressfit braucht auch kein Mensch.


----------



## tebis (9. April 2012)

Bodonia schrieb:


> Das kann ja noch echt spaßig hier werden!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/xyxthumbs.gif
> 
> Meine ersten Einfälle:
> 
> ...




Einer der wenigen wirklich guten Beiträge, der Lust auf das Projekt macht. Ich finde die Idee jedenfalls mehr als spannend und freue mich auf den Verlauf und die angekündigten Hintergrund-Storys 

Sollte die angesprochene Datenbank zur Verwirklichung kommen, wäre das sicher ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das wäre für die user, die CAD-Kenntnisse mit einbringen können, definitiv eine Erleichterung, da die Schnittstellen definiert wären.


tebis

P.S.: Und den Fluxkompensator will ich auch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

ICH melde mich auch mal zu Wort , werde zwar selten gehört aber gut 

ICH wäre für ein bike ab 170mm , evtl wie das Voltage durch 2 wippen Wandelbar von freeride bis downhill . WÄre gegen 650b weil ich das jetzt noch nicht so sehe , und ich wäre gezwungen auf neue reifen und besonders Gabeln zurück zu greifen was Ich mehr schlecht als recht sehe 

ALS gering verdiener wäre es nicht schlecht wenn man schon im Vorfeld wüsste in welche preis Region sich der rahmen bewegen wird , wenn es ein Volksrahmen werden soll wäre es ja Sinnvoll wenn sich den auch Leute leisten können die nicht ab 2000 Euro aufwärts verdienen


----------



## BommelMaster (9. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @ Matthias247:
> 
> Wir haben da schon ein paar interessante Spinnereien im Hinterkopf (X-Ringe zur Abdichtung und so...).
> Die Lagertechnik gibt noch mal ein ganz eigenes Thema (wahrscheinlich mit Abstimmung) und wir versuchen mal mit IGUS in Kontakt zu treten. Die waren bisher immer super kompetent und hilfsbereit, wenn ich mal ne Anfrage hatte. Eventuell lässt sich ja sogar mal einer zu einem Interview hinreißen...





die einzige sache ist halt das Losbrechmoment, wenn sie stark belastet sind. Zudem sinds ja trockenlager, ich weiß den idealsten reibkoeffizienten jetzt nicht, aber er liegt sicher höher als bei normalen rillenkugellagern.

müsste man mal messen wie die unterschiede bei normalem Schweißverzug und normaler Belastung zwischen 2 identischen hinterbauten einmal mit kugellagern und einmal mit gleitlager sind.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Gleitlager nur in der Theorie "besser" sein können - also von wegen größere auflagefläche usw.

Wenn ein Gleitlager hin ist - kann ich das mal nicht nebenbei auf ebay im 10er pack ordern, sondern muss zu nem gut sortierten Metallwaren handel o.ä. und auch diese müssen das bestellen. die Preise sind je nach dem nicht immer ganz günstig.

Die wartung und inbetriebhaltung ist erschwert, weil die dichtungen und teile nicht "Standard" sind sondern einzeln hinzugebaut werden müssen.
im schlimmsten fall müssen bei einer rundum erneuerung das Gleitlager, Anlaufscheiben, eventuelle Anlaufscheibengegenstücke sowie natürlich die Bolzen( idealerweise Harteloxiert -> teuer) + Oringe getauscht werden.

das sind dann schnell mal 6-7 einzelteile PRO Lager, auf den ganzen rahmen(4- gelenker?!?) verteilt kann sich jeder ausrechnen wieviel teile da benötigt werden.

bei nem kugellager tausche ich genau:

*1*

Teil

und kauf mir ein günstiges 10er packerl auf ebay und das is dank paypal und der Post in ca 1-2 werktagen bei mir.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. April 2012)

Also ohne Jux und Dollerei... eine wachsende Rahmengeometrie bei den Größen. Kettenstrebe wächst mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (9. April 2012)

sehr gute idee. freu mich schon auf die themen um ideen einzubringen.
und endlich ein volks 650b welches leistbar und nicht aus amerika importiert werden mus.

teileverfügbarkeit...pah, das ich nicht lache. alles aus dem internet bestellen und über teile jammern. gibt doch alles und in rauhen mengen. alle großen springen gerade auf. 1 ter weltcup heuer wurde auf 650 b gewonnen. hab grad material in 650 b bestellt  , ....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

EIn deutsches vpp wäre ja mal nicht übel ..... ABEr wohl zu teuer allein wegen den lizensen


----------



## LF-X (9. April 2012)

Finde die Idee gut. Was stört eigentlich am Markennahmen Carver? Find ich nicht schlechter als Radon. Da gibt es andere Hausmarken, die mich abschrecken würden.


----------



## Dr.Hossa (9. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @ Matthias247:
> 
> Wir haben da schon ein paar interessante Spinnereien im Hinterkopf (X-Ringe zur Abdichtung und so...).
> Die Lagertechnik gibt noch mal ein ganz eigenes Thema (wahrscheinlich mit Abstimmung) und wir versuchen mal mit IGUS in Kontakt zu treten. Die waren bisher immer super kompetent und hilfsbereit, wenn ich mal ne Anfrage hatte. Eventuell lässt sich ja sogar mal einer zu einem Interview hinreißen...


...ganz mein Thema
Bitte, bitte! Info zu Gleitlagertechnik, will haben! 
Kombi: Gleitlager/Wellendichtung/Anlaufscheibe/Quadring/evtl. extra Staubdichtung in irgendeiner Form?!


----------



## Dr.Hossa (9. April 2012)

LF-X schrieb:


> Finde die Idee gut. Was stört eigentlich am Markennahmen Carver? Find ich nicht schlechter als Radon. Da gibt es andere Hausmarken, die mich abschrecken würden.


...hört sich nach "Billigski aus dem Intersport" an. 
Aber, wie schon erwähnt wurde, mal abwarten wonach sich "Carver" in einem Jahr anhört


----------



## LF-X (9. April 2012)

Ist Schmutz das größte Problem von Lagern am Hinterbau? Ich hätte eher auf unterdimensionierte und falsche gewählte Lager getippt.


----------



## tobsinger (9. April 2012)

PDM wäre super, aber ganz ehrlich ich weiss nicht in wie weit Stefan möchte, dass alle an dem bike rum fuhrwerken, in 3D CAD meine ich. auf der anderen Seite, wenn es genug Leute gibt, die in Ihrer Freizeit die ein oder andere Stelle am Rad, oder Variante ausarbeiten, würde das sicherlich einiges an Zeit sparen. (Bitte keine 'ich mach doch dem nicht für umme die arbeit'-Kommentare, darum geht's nicht)

Da ich selbst in der Produktentwicklung tätig bin, weiss ich wie heikel das Thema ist, 3D daten freizugeben, allerdings haben wir viele zulieferer, die Ihre Daten als IGES Datei bereitstelllen, das spart uns viel Zeit sich mit dem Meßschieber hinzusetzen und das Teil nachzuzeichnen. Von daher hoffe ich dass die jungs erfolgreich sind und paar Teile zu verfügung gestellt bekommen. 
Mit der Datei selber ist ja auch noch nicht wirklich ein Artikel kopiert, man muss ihn dann auch noch produzieren und vertreiben, wenn man denn wollte und das ist ja das schwerste.

Von daher hoffe ich auf eine gescheite Datenbank und viele Teile und vor allem dass auch Carver seine Daten raurückt,  damit man daran mitpartizipieren kann.


----------



## wanderer1219 (9. April 2012)

Wann wird bei so einem Projekt eigentlich der Preisrahmen festgelegt?
Spannend find ich das Projekt ja schon auch, aber wenn am Ende ein 2000 â¬ Rahmen oder 3500 â¬ Fahrrad rauskommt bin ich raus.
Kann man eigentlich alle Kommentare bis auf die von Stefan.Stark ausblenden? Ich hab das GefÃ¼hl, dass schon 30fach das gleiche gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2012)

Auch diese Frage kam schon häufiger. Preise gibts im Laden, aber da es ein "Volksbike" von Carver werden soll, wird es eh nicht in die Preisregionen der Luxus Marken gehen.


----------



## iRider (9. April 2012)

Anknüpfend an die Idee mit den einheitlichen Schauben: schnelle Zerlegbarkeit des Hinterbaus zwecks Transport im Fliegers. D.h. wenn man den Lagerbolzen löst fallen einem nicht 2 Unterlegscheiben und 4 Dichtungen entgegen. Hat Ritchey mit den Break-away Rahmen ja schon bei RR und Hardtails angedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (9. April 2012)

Schrauben: Torx bitte, so wenige Größen wie möglich, und besser eine Nummer "zu groß" als andersrum. Keine Lust auf 3er Inbus, die man dann mit 10 Nm anziehen soll (alles schon gehabt)


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

schwalbe hat übrigens genau einen 27,5er reifen. maxxis noch keinen.


----------



## cschaeff (9. April 2012)

Die idee mit torx und moeglichst einheitlichen schraubengroessen ist super. Die wenigstens von uns haben eine werkstatt zu hause und sitzen lieber auf dem bike als zu schrauben oder auf den anruf des haendlers zu warten. Zugverlegung so unauffaellig wie moeglich (am besten im rahmen, und wenn aussen mit guter fester fuehrung, bloss keine kabelbinder !!!). Generell haltbarkeit vor gewicht (insbesondere im hinblick auf den preis). Wenns ein volksbike werden soll, darf es komplett nicht mehr als 2.000,- â¬ kosten !? Wenn wir eine obergrenze setzen, wird die diskussion sehr viel uebersichtlicher, da viele optionen rausfliegen (zu teuer).


----------



## pedax (9. April 2012)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die idee mit torx und moeglichst einheitlichen schraubengroessen ist super.






cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenns ein volksbike werden soll, darf es komplett nicht mehr als 2.000,-  kosten !? Wenn wir eine obergrenze setzen, wird die diskussion sehr viel uebersichtlicher, da viele optionen rausfliegen (zu teuer).



In der Produktentwicklung versucht man am Beginn immer so wenige Grenzen wie möglich, aber so viele wie nötig zu setzen. Je weniger Einschränkungen es gibt, desto offenere bzw. verrücktere Ideen bekommt man präsentiert - und meist sind es genau diese verrückten Ideen, auf die man z.B. durch Preis-Einschränkungen nie gekommen wäre, welche aber letztendlich den entscheidenden Unterschied zu einem 0815-Produkt ausmachen. Gerade wenn man versucht innovativ zu sein hat es sich in der Vergangenheit (fast) immer bewährt am Beginn mit möglichst wenig Einschränkungen der Kreativität freien Lauf zu lassen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

KEin 650b bitte ......wieviele gabeln gibt es denn zur Zeit für diesen standart ? DAs kann ja Max nur 2 sein ... EVtl möchte ich in dem rahmen eine alte 66 oder eine Totem fahren , geht aber nicht ... SOllen andere diesen Markt an BIKES erobern


----------



## Stefan3500 (9. April 2012)

Noch ein paar Gedanken zur Geometry.
Bei Dh Rahmen setzt es sich immer mehr durch schon am Rahmen gewisse Geometry Optionen einzubauen. Das ist gar nicht so Aufwändig.

Gutes Beispiel ist das Transition TR450/250. Dort kann über Einsätze in der Kettenstrebe und an der Umlenkwippe die Tretlagerhöhe, der Lenkwinkel und die Kettenstrebenlänge verändert werden. Dann noch 1,5" Steuerrohr und jeder kann seine Traumgeo einstellen


----------



## garbel (9. April 2012)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Die idee mit torx und moeglichst einheitlichen schraubengroessen ist super.



Und aus Edelstahl. Das sollte von der Festigkeit auch kein Problem sein. Bitte kein Baumarkt-Flair.


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> KEin 650b bitte ......wieviele gabeln gibt es denn zur Zeit für diesen standart ? DAs kann ja Max nur 2 sein ... EVtl möchte ich in dem rahmen eine alte 66 oder eine Totem fahren , geht aber nicht ... SOllen andere diesen Markt an BIKES erobern


Doch. 1cm mehr Federweg ergibt die gleiche Geometrie.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (9. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> schwalbe hat übrigens genau einen 27,5er reifen. maxxis noch keinen.



ist das so? wartet doch einfach mal ab, wohin sich das projekt entwickelt bevor es aufgrund irgendwelcher faktoren frühzeitig als gescheitert erklärt wird! das schöne an diesem projekt ist doch die zusammenarbeit zwischen produzent und kunden, genauso wie wir eure geheimnisse erfahren wollen, bekommt ihr unsere inputs. und wir hätten sicherlich nicht einen neuen standard ins rennen gebracht, wenn zu produktionsbeginn nicht ausreichend komponenten in jeder preislage und ausreichender anzahl verfügbar wären! das hier entstehende bike soll (muss) ja verschiedenste ansprüche erfüllen:
- es soll im detail besser sein ( mit eurem input)
- es soll mehr können (vielleicht erreichbar mit neuen ansätzen)
- es soll für jeden in irgendeiner art und weise erreichbar sein (geht nur mit entsprechender anzahl wählbarer komponenten)
- es soll neuartig sein ( geht nur, wenn sich alle vom status quo lösen und sich auf einander einlassen)
wie stefan schon sagte: wir machen uns in diesem projekt " nackig" und wir dürfen euch auch bei einigen anderen firmen der branche weiter hinter die kulissen schauen lassen, als bisher denkbar gewesen wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2012)

Vielleicht lassen sich ja die beiden Ideen verstellbarer Federweg und 26/650b Kompatibilität miteinander kombinieren.
Sagen wir mal man legt das Rad auf 26" mit 150mm Federweg aus. Wenn man jetzt da 27,5" Laufräder reinbaut kommt das Tretlager ca. 2cm weiter nach oben, was wohl nicht so wünschenswert ist. Wenn man jetzt aber vorne und hinten auf 130-140mm umbaut bleibts aber wieder gleich. Tretlagerhöhe dann so auslegen, dass es in der 650b/150mm Variante nich stelzig wird. Für die anderen Varianten darfs aus meiner Sicht ruhig tief/flach sein 
Das ganze kann man natürlich dann auch für andere Federwegskategorien durchspielen.

Ansonsten noch ein paar Eckdaten, die ich beim letzten mal vergessen hatte, aber wohl eh schon standard sind:
Tapered (44/56) Steuerrohr
ISCG05
X12 hinten
BSA Tretlager favorisiert, notfalls leb ich aber auch mit Pressfit
Ob PM oder IS2000 Bremse is mir egal, hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile, wenn PM dann evtl mit austauschbaren Inserts wie bei Turner.

Farbe: Schwarz muss wohl sein für die Masse. Aber bitte auch noch was anderes.


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> ist das so? wartet doch einfach mal ab, wohin sich das projekt entwickelt bevor es aufgrund irgendwelcher faktoren frühzeitig als gescheitert erklärt wird!


was aktuell verfügbare mtb-reifen angeht - ja.

ich hab doch garnichts gegen 650b... hab in beitrag #266 sogar erklärt warum 650b absolut in ordnung geht.




Matthias247 schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt da 27,5" Laufräder reinbaut  kommt das Tretlager ca. 2cm weiter nach oben, was wohl nicht so  wünschenswert ist.


es sind genau 1,25cm . 

find das höhere tretlager voll in ordnung, mit den aktuell gängigen höhen bleib ich öfter hängen...


----------



## pedax (9. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> es sind genau 1,25cm


27,5" - 26" = 1,5" Unterschied im Durchmesser
--> 0,75" Unterschied im Radius 
--> 0,75" * 2,54 (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm) = 1,905 cm


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

das ist leider nicht ganz richtig... diese zollangaben sind irreführend, wie wir hier auch grad festgestellt haben

26'' felgen haben 559mm durchmesser
27,5'' felgen haben 584mm durchmesser

den rest erklärt dir dein taschenrechner ^^ hättest auch das ganze thema lesen können, in beitrag #266 stand schon was dazu


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2012)

Er wird wohl schon recht haben, da 26" auch keine echten 26" im Durchmesser sind. Habs aber auch nur anhand der Zoll Angaben abgeschätzt.

Dann evtl als Ergänzung des oberen Konzepts zwischen zwei Kategoriegrenzen platzieren:
160mm/26" -> klassisches Enduro
140mm/26" -> sehr tiefes AM
140mm/650b -> Enduroähnliche Geometrie, etwas straffer, dafür größere Laufräder
160mm/650b -> Laufruhig, dafür höher

Alternativ das ganze auch an der "Tour/AM Grenze" mit 120/140mm Federweg.


----------



## garbel (9. April 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> 27,5" - 26" = 1,5" Unterschied im Durchmesser
> --> 0,75" Unterschied im Radius
> --> 0,75" * 2,54 (1 Zoll = 2,54 cm) = 1,905 cm



Schonmal was von Durchmessern nach ETRTO gehört?

650B hat 584 mm, 26" MTB 559 mm, 28"/29" 622 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (9. April 2012)

garbel schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Durchmessern nach ETRTO gehört?
> 
> 650B hat 584 mm, 26" MTB 559 mm, 28"/29" 622 mm



Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

carver hat doch schon BIKES in dem Bereich , was denen fehlt ist ein Freerider mit 180mm , der sich dank Geometrie Änderung und längerem Dämpfer zum dh,er umbauen lässt


----------



## garbel (9. April 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung



Die Zollangaben kannste vergessen, auch "29er" ist ja nur ein Marketingbegriff.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> ...
> daher:
> -130-140mm Federweg
> ...
> ...





konahoss90 schrieb:


> 140mm Trailrakete finde ich auch sehr gut. Das einzige was mich daran stört sind Gabeln mit 32er Standrohren...



ICB Carver TRAILRAKETE!
oder
ICB TRAILRAKETE by Carver.

Da gehe ich bei den beiden zitierten Posts absolut mit. Ich bin der Meinung, es gibt durchaus dicke Chancen, hier etwas Innovatives und Neues auf die Beine zu stellen. Sowohl am Bike selbst auch an der Vermarktung.

Grundgedanke:
eine TRAILRAKETE ist genau das, was momentan ein großer Teil der MTB-Crowd haben möchte. Leicht genug, um überall hochzukommen und auf technischen Trails kein Klotz zu sein, lang genug, um schnelle Trails sicher zu rocken.
Dafür reichen mit einer guten Federung 130 - 140mm locker aus.
Also: Gewicht wie ein leichtes AM, Geo eher wie ein Freerider.
Aber:
Das IBC besteht nicht nur aus TRAILRAKETEN-Nutzern, sondern auch zu einem großen Teil aus klassischen CC-Fahren, die vielleicht mal "mehr" probieren möchten. Schön wäre es also, wenn man das Bike per Schlitten an der Dämpferaufnahme inkl. Schnellverschluss auf 100mm Uphill-Position einstellen könnte. Das sollte so funktionieren, das die Tretlagerhöhe gleich bleibt und der Dämpfer gestaucht wird. Auf diese Weise wäre das Bike gleich straffer...
Ob man das technisch lösen kann ... k.A. ... 
Altenatib ließe sich das Bike dann aber auch gleich in einer 100mm Variante anbieten, bei welcher der Schlitten gegen eine feste Aufnahme getauscht und eine kürzerer Dämpfer verbaut wird. ODER auch eine reine TRAILRAKETEN Version ohne Schlitten und Verstellmöglichkeit...
ASNSONSTEN:
- Gerade Rohre, preiswerte und wohl breiter "geschmackskompatibel"
- langer Dämpfer, mind. 216mm, besser 222mm, WEIL es unglaublich schwierig bis unmöglich ist, potente Dämpfer (Roco Air, CC DB etc) in kürzeren Varianten zu bekommen. Für diese Längen gibt es halt sowohl Dämpfer ohne als auch mit Piggyback.
UND noch wichtiger: das Verhältnis von relativ wenig Federweg und langem Dämpfer stelle ich mir sehr sexy vor.
- 1.5" NON tapered für JEDE Gabel!!! und Anglesets
- ISCG für KeFü und HS
- komplett durchgehendes, unten offenes Sattelrohr mit 31,6mm
Alle diese Eigenschaften sind essentiell wichtig, wenn das Bike wirklich möglichste vielen verschiedenen Einsatzzwecken dienen bzw. möglichste vielen Usern gefallen soll! Durch Weglassen einer einzigen Eigenschaft kann das eine Ohrfeige für recht viele potentielle Käufer sein.
Zu 650B:
Macht es einfach kompatibel. Hier darf es auch wieder keine Beschränkung geben, ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, vorn 650B und hinten 26" zu fahren, wenn es dem Grip hilft.

Soviel zum Bike. Nun zum Vertrieb.
Mich kotzen Pakete an. Sorry, wenn ich es so deutlich sage. Man kauft immer etwas, das man nicht braucht. Wenn hier wirklich etwas Neues entstehen soll, dann muss es ganz und gar *modular* sein! So wie es bei DELL mal ging bei Computern oder teils bei Autoherstellern:

Das Bike gibt es grundsätzlich nur als Rahmen (den halt evtl. in verschiedenen Varianten, siehe oben). Punkt.
Den packe ich mir in den Warenkorb und kann ihn so kaufen. Wenn ich will. ODER ich gehe im Konfigurator auf Antrieb und nehme eine SRAM X9 2x10 oder Shimano XTR 3x10 Gruppe dazu. Was für Bremsen? Mal sehen...XTR Trail oder AVID Elixier? Sitzmöglichkeit...die REVERB Stealth oder lieber ein Syntace P6...dazu einen schmalen Sattel oder lieber ein AM-Modell mit breitere Nase. ODER ICH LASSE IHN EINFACH WEG WEIL ICH SCHON EINEN HABE! Auch bei den Laufrädern: volle Freiheit: vorn 650B, hinten 26" oder nur hinten weil ich für vorn eins habe...
Wie gesagt, das ist nicht neu, aber im MTB-Bereich kaum umgesetzt. Deshalb war ich bisher auch ein reiner Rahmenkäufer.
So gebe es tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, auf einer Basis richtig viele Varianten für richtig viele verschiedene Biker, wie sie sich hier im Forum tummeln, umzusetzen.
Es sollte unbedingt ein Plus für angemeldete IBC User bei der ganze Sache rumkommen. Ob das ein paar Prozente sind oder optional der Rahmen mit eigenem Namen drauf, ist zu überlegen.

Man wird ja mal träumen dürfen...


----------



## mad_homer (9. April 2012)

Ich finde die Idee auch äusserst Interessant. Meiner Vorstellung von einem Tourenrad (Einsatzgebiet ist das Bergische rund um Köln) kommt im Moment das Scott Voltage FR ziemlich nahe. Die Geometrie mit relativ flachem Lenkwinkel, tiefem Tretlager und langem Oberrohr bei kurzem Hinterbau macht mir irre viel Spass. Der Rahmen bietet eine sehr variable Platform, um es genau den eigenen Vorstellungen anzupassen. Und dabei verträgt der Rahmen einiges. Das wäre mal meine Wunschliste:

-variable Geometrie (durch Passstücke und wenige möglichst gleichgroße Schrauben), Federweg je nach Dämpfer 130 - 180mm
-1,5 Steuerrohr (am variabelsten so findet jeder seinen perfekten Aufbau)
-12mm Steckachse hinten (analog X12 zum einfachen Einbau des HR und vom Konzept würde ich mir die Lösung bei Last mal anschauen, da ist die Steckachse einfach nur eine Dehnschraube und Dank Passung braucht man keine Klemmung am Rahmen oder an der Achse-->schön einfach und leicht und kein Feingewinde an der Achse..)
-keine aussen sichtbaren Ausfräsungen (zwar potentiell ästhetisch jedoch auch "Sammeltaschen" für Dreck 
-ISCG & BSA Tretlager (Pressfit nervt)
-PM Bremsaufnahmen 
-Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr/Kettenstreben oder noch besser durch  Unterrohr/Kettenstreben
-schmale Stützbreiten an der Dämpferaufnahme (z.B. 8x22,2)
-genügend Bauraum um den Dämpfer das man nicht auf wenige Modelle festgelegt ist
-Hochwertige Gleitlager in den Dämpferaugen (vgl. Huber Bushings)
-Bitte keine Systemintegration bei der Dämpferaufnahme wie bei Specialized 
-Bitte kein "Hängebauchschwein" (S-Shape) Unterrohr (die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen 2 Krafteinleitungspunkten ist immer noch eine Linie)
-neuer Shimano Schaltaugenstandard (ermöglicht kürzere Kettenstreben und vereinfacht den Radausbau)
-ordentlicher Lärmschutz an entsprechenden Stellen (z.B. mitdesignter Kettenstrebenschutz)
-E-Type Umwerfermontage an Hinterbau möglich und entsprechende Zugführung
-und bitte beim Hinterbaukonzept auf etwas bewährtes setzen (4 Gelenker oder Eingelenker) bitte nicht nur um sich von anderen Marken abzusetzen etwas "neues" erfinden. Es sollte vor allem gut funktionieren (Bei Astrix oder Felt hat man halt schon viel Reibung in den ganzen Lagern....)

und weiter geht die Diskussione

Grüße aus dem verregneten Köln
Christian


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2012)

Servus!

Zum Thema PDM (Produktdatenmanagement) & Datenpool:
Ich werde versuchen soviel wie möglich Infos an passender Stelle zur Verfügung zu stellen, was leider nicht geht ist ein gemeinsamer Zugriff auf die Konstruktion... das bekommen wir nicht vernünftig organisiert (viele Köche und so...).

Jeder der was modellieren möchte kann mir seine Daten rüber jagen und ich checke das dann durch. Natürlich sollte jeder auch ein Rendering oder 3D-PDF ins Forum stellen, damit darüber diskutiert werden kann. Wenn jemand mit genialen Ideen kommt wird er davon zwar nicht reich, aber der "Fame" im IBC ist ihm sicher


----------



## Shimanokinsky (9. April 2012)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Wann wird bei so einem Projekt eigentlich der Preisrahmen festgelegt?
> Spannend find ich das Projekt ja schon auch, aber wenn am Ende ein 2000  Rahmen oder 3500  Fahrrad rauskommt bin ich raus.



Und wenn da so ne Billigmöhre rauskommt, bin ICH raus.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2012)

@ Hasifisch:

Ein Konfigurationssystem ist schon cool, aber leider ist Deine Idee marktwirtschaftlich schlecht umzusetzen.
Ein Konfigurationssystem muss der Kunde (oder der Hersteller) am Ende teuer bezahlen. Aus meiner Votec-Zeit kann ich Dir sagen, dass so ein System die allergrößten Schwierigkeiten im Einkauf mit sich bringt. Je nachdem was die Bike-Bravos gerade schreiben gehen bestimmte Teile super und andere schimmeln im Lager. Das ist der Super-GAU für jeden Einkäufer... bestimmte Teile müssen während der Saison zu exorbitanten Preisen nachgeordert werden, während der andere Krempel teilweise zum EK verramscht werden muss.
Der Basti kann dazu vielleicht noch ein bissl ausführlicher berichten, er kennt sich super im einkauf aus und kann das bestimmt besser erklären.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2012)

noch was zum Preisrahmen:

Da der Rahmen sich beim Preisrahmen noch einigermaßen im Rahmen hält, sind es andere Rahmenbedingungen (die Komponenten), die den Preis bestimmen.
Bei Low-Budget Modellen kommt es natürlich auch auf jeden Cent am Rahmen an, aber bei den Preisklassen vom Baumarkt aufwärts haben die Komponentenpreise einen immer stärkeren Einfluss.
Von daher werden wir am Ende mit verschiedenen Ausstattungslinien sicherlich für jeden etwas haben...


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Von daher werden wir am Ende mit verschiedenen Ausstattungslinien sicherlich für jeden etwas haben...



Ein reines Rahmenkit wird es nicht geben oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (9. April 2012)

Nachdem mir letzten Winter zu Ohren gekommen ist das z.B. Scott an 650B dran ist habe ich mir nur gewundert das nun schon wieder eine "neue" Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird nach den "29ern".  Naja, mal sehen was draus wird.

Interessant wird es hier bestimmt wenn es an das Thema Tourentauglichkeit geht und das Thema Wippen vs. Leistung aus dem Antrieb klauen diskutiert wird.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ein reines Rahmenkit wird es nicht geben oder?



ööööhm... gute Frage. Basti? It's your turn...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @ Hasifisch:
> 
> Ein Konfigurationssystem ist schon cool, aber leider ist Deine Idee marktwirtschaftlich schlecht umzusetzen...
> Stefan



Damit will ich mich noch nicht zufrieden geben...
Der Grund für das Scheitern/schwierige Umsetzen von anderen Konfigurationssystemen ist sicher das starre Konzept. D.h., da steht halt z.b. "XT 2x10 2012" und ihr müsst es vorrätig haben. Ich habe sonst als Kunde die Möglichkeit, das Bike:
1. zu kaufen, weil die Gruppe vorhanden ist,
2. nicht zu kaufen, weil die Gruppe nicht vorhanden ist und ich nichts anderes möchte,
3. zähneknirschend das Bike mit einer anderen Gruppe kaufen, weil ich es haben will.
Murks.
Ich hätte gern
4. ich kaufe das bike ansonsten konfiguriert, aber ohne Antriebsgruppe, die ich mir selbst besorge oder noch/schon liegen habe. DAS wäre neu!
Ihr seid auch nicht so im wirtschaftlichen Zugzwang und müsst nicht teuer nachkaufen, es sei denn
5. ich frage euch, was die nicht im Pool befindliche Gruppe bei euch kostet, wenn ihr sie außer der Reihe besorgt und nehme sie evtl doch gegen Mehrpreis.
Eine Sache noch: das Konfigurationstool sollte vielleicht auch so designed sein, das der Preis nicht laufend angezeigt wird, sondern erst nach Drücken eines "Berechen"-Buttons. Dann könnt ihr ein Gesamtrabatt auf das ganze Paket geben. Ist ja klar, das ein Rahmen plus Gabel z.B. anteilig die Gabel teurer macht, als wenn ich ein Komplettbike nehme. Dann könnte ich als Kunde z.B. eine andere Gabel wählen und wieder neu berechnen lassen.
Auch das würde euch Druck nehmen, wenn ihr immer für den Gesamtwarenkorb kalkulieren könnt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. April 2012)

Ich denke dass sehr viele User die hier an der Entwicklung teilhaben wollen und werden eher zu den Selberschraubern gehören und ein RahmenKit bevorzugen. Vielleicht bringt man das Rahmenkit auch als limited Edition exklusiv für IBC-Mitglieder.


----------



## tobsinger (9. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ICB Carver TRAILRAKETE!
> oder
> ICB TRAILRAKETE by Carver.
> ...
> ...



was meinst Du denn mit Dämpfer stauchen. Beim Umstellen sollte der Dämpfer komplett ausgefahren, also entlastet sein. Von Hand staucht man da nix, allerdings kann man den Hebel verändern also den Abstand vom Drehpunkt der Wippe zur Aufnahme des Dämpfers, dabei würde das BB gleich bleiben auch die Winkel aber die Dämpferhub, sprich die Progression. 

Ich finde es aber ganz gut wenn man die Tretlagerhöhe und die Winkel separat vom Hub einstellen könnte, alles per Schnellspanner.
War gerade mit der Fanes Gassi und hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht 3x mal  umzubauen nur um zu sehen, was das ausmacht.  Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass, wenn der einstellbereich etwas grösser wäre, das schon sinnvoll ist, wenn man den dämpfer  verstellen kann. möchte aber dafür nicht das werkzeug aus der Tasche holen und die Schraube öffnen, herausfädeln, flipchips umlegen, diese dabei verlieren, sie wieder vom laub suchen müssen, dann wieder einfädeln, und möglichst noch den richtigen Drehmoment finden. Ne, so mühsam ist es nicht, es hat mich keine 3min. gedauert, aber nicht jeder ist fingerfertig technisch versiert und möchte schrauben aus seinem dämpfer nehmen, schnellspanner o.ä. wäre da schon sehr fein.

und man hätte ein einstellmöglichkeit die was bringt im gegensatz zur  absenkbaren  gabel, die nämlich abgesenkt ein tiefes BB und steilen winkel bringt. oder flache winkel und hohes BB. 
ich möchte aber hohes BB und steilen Winkel wenn der Trail flach ist und ich viel Kurbeln muss, damit es spassig wird (Isartrails), oder es den Berg hoch geht.  Und wenn es schnell und steil wird,  oder richtig steil mit Stufen will ich flachen Winkel und tiefes BB. 
(kein Wunder dass ich nie meine absenkung genutzt habe. zum glück habe ich jetzt keine mehr, dafür is jetzt fluffig und das Ansprechverhalten stimmt.)


----------



## RnR Dude (9. April 2012)

Hier ist immer wieder von verstellbaren Federwegen die Rede, einen für den Uphill, der andere für Downhill. Macht das den überhaupt Sinn? Den Dämpfer werd ich doch sicherlich nur für einen Federweg perfekt abstimmen können. Wenn ich dann den Federweg verstelle, muss ich den Dämpfer doch auch wieder anpassen, sprich Feder wechseln oder Luftdruck anpassen.


----------



## ETiTho (9. April 2012)

Ich finde das Projekt toll, bin gespannt wie es sich entwickeln wird. Es überrascht mich, dass so viele gleich nach CAD-Daten und verwendeter Software fragen, scheint doch einiges an Potential auf dem Gebiet geben, das sollte man hier durchaus nutzen können. 
Um die Posts von den ICB-Mitarbeitern bessser finden zu können, könnte man die farbig (weiß) markieren, wie das z.B. im Livebrichte-Forum der Fall ist?
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was die ersten paar Aufgabenpakete sind, die wir hier diskutieren dürfen. Ich hoffe es geht sachlich zu, denn hier scheinen schon sehr verschiedene Vorstellungen zu geben was die User haben wollen. 
Gruß
ET


----------



## Snap4x (9. April 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke dass sehr viele User die hier an der Entwicklung teilhaben wollen und werden eher zu den Selberschraubern gehören und ein RahmenKit bevorzugen. Vielleicht bringt man das Rahmenkit auch als limited Edition exklusiv für IBC-Mitglieder.



Ja, in Gelb im Design wie das Shirt 

IBC Rahmen-Kit! 

Von mir aus am liebsten im Young Talent Industries Verfahren.
Also dass der Rahmen direkt von Carver kommt, nicht über ein Händler der noch sein Gewinn abzieht.


----------



## Max_V (9. April 2012)

Ja, vieleicht wäre es sinvoller eine IBC-Linie, und nicht ein einzelnes Bike zu produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

mad_homer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee auch äusserst Interessant. Meiner Vorstellung von einem Tourenrad (Einsatzgebiet ist das Bergische rund um Köln) kommt im Moment das Scott Voltage FR ziemlich nahe. Die Geometrie mit relativ flachem Lenkwinkel, tiefem Tretlager und langem Oberrohr bei kurzem Hinterbau macht mir irre viel Spass. Der Rahmen bietet eine sehr variable Platform, um es genau den eigenen Vorstellungen anzupassen. Und dabei verträgt der Rahmen einiges. Das wäre mal meine Wunschliste:
> 
> -variable Geometrie (durch Passstücke und wenige möglichst gleichgroße Schrauben), Federweg je nach Dämpfer 130 - 180mm
> -1,5 Steuerrohr (am variabelsten so findet jeder seinen perfekten Aufbau)
> ...




Ich finde das ist eine perfekte Lösung für alle .... ICh finde aber auch das hinterbau Konzept von last gut , bitte keine eingelenker mehr .... Vpp ?


----------



## DerJoe (9. April 2012)

Seperat zu erwerbender Rahmen wäre schon wichtig. Ich kauf mir kein Fertigrad, wo ich erstmal gleich Teile auswechseln will, weil mir die Komponenten nicht zusagen.

Hatte ich aber auch schon ganz zu anfangs hier geschrieben. Post *#11*


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. April 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ja, in Gelb im Design wie das Shirt
> 
> IBC Rahmen-Kit!
> 
> ...



Über die Fahrrad-XXL-Kette die Rahmen zu verkaufen, macht nach meiner Ansicht auch nicht viel Sinn, da diese nach meinem Wissen ausschließlich Komplettbikes verkaufen.

Aber ersteinmal abwarten ob es überhaupt möglich sein wird, ein Rahmenkit zu kaufen.


----------



## evilesel (9. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ööööhm... gute Frage. Basti? It's your turn...




Ein Rahmenkit MUSS es geben!!!


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

vielleicht sollte man drauf hinweisen dass im unterforum http://icb.mtb-news.de die erste entscheidung ansteht...


----------



## Schildi (9. April 2012)

ähmmm wartet da war doch mal was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/The_Homer

the homer wurde einfach ein unglaublicher verkaufsschlager schaut euch die folge an wenn ihr es nich glaubt ))

nein gerade was rahmenbau angeht ist diktatur gar nich so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (9. April 2012)

Die erste Entscheidung - der Einsatzbereich des Community-Bikes - steht an. Ihr findet sie hier im Unterforum icb.mtb-news.de


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2012)

Rahmenkit muss sein. Die wenigsten "Freaks" hier wollen n Komplettbike haben.  Rahmen/Dämpfer/Gabel-Kits können auch interessant sein, wenn da gute Preise rauskommen.
Dazu dann ein 2-3 Komplettmodelle für die Nicht-Selbstaufbauer.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

wenn ich das ergebnis im moment sehe wird mir eh übel und ich bin raus


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (9. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ööööhm... gute Frage. Basti? It's your turn...



der basti war ein bissel radeln, ein echtes vergnügen bei dem wetter...

den rahmen wird es auf jeden fall als rahmenkit geben, schon allein als ersatz für das crashreplacement, das wir auf alle carver rahmen bieten. wir werden den rahmen, wie immer, zu sehr günstigen konditionen anbieten, allerdings wird man mit dem komplettrad immer günstiger fahren. jetzt nagelt mich nicht auf irgendwelche einzelpreise fest, die hängen stark von den eingesetzten materialien, fertigungsverfahren und produktionsmengen ab. aber wir fragen nicht nach euren wünschen und ideen, um euch dann ein 2500 rahmenkit zu präsentieren....


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wenn ich das ergebnis im moment sehe wird mir eh übel und ich bin raus


wie gut dass die umfrage seit nich mal ner halben stunde läuft und noch 1 woche offen is


----------



## Pig-Mint (9. April 2012)

Bin mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, ob da auch was vernünftiges dabei rauskommt. Zig tausend Wünsche und Geometrieen die alle, laut IBC jedenfalls, wenn realisierbar, in die Tat umgesetzt werden sollen.

Lächerlich finde ich auch die Radgrösse, die zwischen 26" und 29" liegt. Sprich, man möchte keine 26" Laufräder aber auch keine 29" Laufräder. Was den Einbau anbelangt muss ich aber wieder beim 650B Laufrad auf eine Gabel zurückgreifen, die für 29" ausgelegt ist (ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein 650B in eine Gabel für 26" passt)
Oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Lächerlich finde ich auch die Radgrösse, die zwischen 26" und 29" liegt. Sprich, man möchte keine 26" Laufräder aber auch keine 29" Laufräder. Was den Einbau anbelangt muss ich aber wieder beim 650B Laufrad auf eine Gabel zurückgreifen, die für 29" ausgelegt ist (ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein 650B in eine Gabel für 26" passt)
> Oder irre ich mich da ?


bis etwa 2,25 (schwalbe-) zoll reifenbreite passt 650b in ne vernünftige 26er gabel, bei maxxis usw auch mehr


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (9. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Über die Fahrrad-XXL-Kette die Rahmen zu verkaufen, macht nach meiner Ansicht auch nicht viel Sinn, da diese nach meinem Wissen ausschließlich Komplettbikes verkaufen.
> 
> Aber ersteinmal abwarten ob es überhaupt möglich sein wird, ein Rahmenkit zu kaufen.



nene, du kannst auch carver rahmen einzeln kaufen, allerding haben wir dies in der vergangenheit noch nicht richtig kommuniziert bzw. war die nachfrage nicht sehr groß. am ende ist ein komplettbike oft die günstigere lösung, egal ob es dann individualisiert wird oder nicht!
ausserdem wird es bald auch einen onlineshop geben, damit fällt auch die regionale verteilung der shops nicht so ins gewicht!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. April 2012)

also ich denke mal besonders in der kategorie enduro bikeparkbike sowie downhiller gibt es die meisten die sich einen einzelnen rahmen kaufen würden , will ich mich aber auch nicht festlegen


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (9. April 2012)

Shimanokinsky schrieb:


> Und wenn da so ne Billigmöhre rauskommt, bin ICH raus.


 es gibt einen signifikanten unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert. wenn man sich anschaut, was bei einigen preis-/ leistungsorientierten anbietern (nicht NUR uns) als standard erwartet werden darf, dann wunder ich mich über die zahlungsbereitschaft für einige andere marken.... im endeffekt wollen wir ein richtig gutes bike zu carver typischen konditionen entwickeln, ob das ergebnis dem eigenen geschmack/ präferenzen entspricht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> nene, du kannst auch carver rahmen einzeln kaufen, allerding haben wir dies in der vergangenheit noch nicht richtig kommuniziert bzw. war die nachfrage nicht sehr groß. am ende ist ein komplettbike oft die günstigere lösung, egal ob es dann individualisiert wird oder nicht!
> ausserdem wird es bald auch einen onlineshop geben, damit fällt auch die regionale verteilung der shops nicht so ins gewicht!



Was ist damit gemeint, das ein Komplettbike die günstigere Lösung ist. Für den Hersteller, Händler oder Kunden?

Ich kann ja nur aus sicht des Kunden sprechen. Als Kunde muss ich das Komplettbike auseinanderbauen und die OEM-Parts verkaufen und mir anschließend neue Parts kaufen für die Individualisierung. Das wäre für mich mit deutlich mehr Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## nailen (9. April 2012)

Ich werd mal meinen Wunsch äußern! 
Einen Leichten Freerider ohne Stahl\Titan dämpfer.
180mm Gabel, 
26° ( auch wenn andere größen besser währen, aber andere Kategorien zu machen schadet mehr als es nützt) 
ISCG 05
Material sollte größere drops unsw. aushalten aber denoch relativ gut fahrbar sein. 
Niedriges Gewicht am besten unter 14 kg.... =D
UND dann auch noch für 2500? als oberste Grenze.
Das würde Innovation sein.

Lg Alex


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> was meinst Du denn mit Dämpfer stauchen. Beim Umstellen sollte der Dämpfer komplett ausgefahren, also entlastet sein...



Nein, eben nicht.
Ich persönlich fände es cool, wenn ich bei der Umstellung wirklich den (langen) Dämpfer etwas stauchen, also einfedern würde. Damit kämme automatisch ein strafferes Setup zustande. Man könnte natürlich über einen zweiten Schlitten am vorderen Dämpferauge sogar die Vorspannung regeln.
DAS wäre mal innovativ...



david99 schrieb:


> bis etwa 2,25 (schwalbe-) zoll reifenbreite passt 650b in ne vernünftige 26er gabel, bei maxxis usw auch mehr



Wäre für mich dann doch totaler Murks. Ich fahre auf Trails gern 2.4er bis 2.6er MAxxis und sehe nicht ein, warum ich bei 650b darauf verzichten sollte - dann wäre ja der "Vorteil" wieder hin...



Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> ...
> Ich kann ja nur aus sicht des Kunden sprechen. Als Kunde muss ich das Komplettbike auseinanderbauen und die OEM-Parts verkaufen und mir anschließend neue Parts kaufen für die Individualisierung. Das wäre für mich mit deutlich mehr Aufwand verbunden.



Mein Reden. Diese Pakete (Version 1, 2, 3 etc) sind immer dämliche Kompromisse und danach geht immer das Schrauben los. Deshalb: freie Konfiguration oder nur Rahmen.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (9. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht.
> Mein Reden. Diese Pakete (Version 1, 2, 3 etc) sind immer dämliche Kompromisse und danach geht immer das Schrauben los. Deshalb: freie Konfiguration oder nur Rahmen.



Du muss aber bedenken das es viele Mountainbiker gibt, die nicht "schrauben" wollen oder "können".
Für diese Gruppe ist ein fertiges Bike immer die erste Wahl. Sie möchten sich nicht mit der Suche nach Komponenten oder den verschiedenen Standards und Normen die Zeit vertreiben. Durch verschiedene Versionen kann der Hersteller verschiedene Preisbereiche bedienen und dadurch natürlich auch einen größeren Interessenten-Bereich ansprechen.
Eine "freie Konfiguration" wäre für einen bestimmte Gruppe ebenfalls uninteressant, da dieser Konfigurator niemals den gesamten Komponenten-Markt abdenken könnte. 
Ich persönlich würde mich über einen Rahmenkit freuen, da ich dort an keine vorgegebenen Komponenten gebunden bin.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Du muss aber bedenken das es viele Mountainbiker gibt, die nicht "schrauben" wollen oder "können".
> Für diese Gruppe ist ein fertiges Bike immer die erste Wahl...
> ...Eine "freie Konfiguration" wäre für einen bestimmte Gruppe ebenfalls uninteressant, da dieser Konfigurator niemals den gesamten Komponenten-Markt abdenken könnte.
> Ich persönlich würde mich über einen Rahmenkit freuen, da ich dort an keine vorgegebenen Komponenten gebunden bin.




Deshalb schrieb ich doch, das es ein wirklich _freier_ Konfigurator sein sollte, bei dem man auch einfach bestimmte Teile weglässt. Wenn dir partout kein Dämpfer im Angebot gefällt, lässt du den bei der Konfiguration komplett weg und profitierst bei den anderen Teilen trotzdem vom Gesamtpaketpreis.
Für die Nichtschrauber kann es ja parallel besonders günstige Pakete geben. Oder man macht es halt wirklich so wie Dell: mehrere Grundpakete mit der Option, einzelne Teile zu tauschen oder in diesem Fall eben komplett wegzulassen.


----------



## nailen (9. April 2012)

Das mit den Packeten/Konfiguration ist ne super Idee aber ich glaub für einen Hersteller ist das ein Mega aufwand. Dennoch, toll würde das aufjedenfall sein!

Votec hat es eine Zeitlang so gemacht, jetzt gibts nur noch Packete.

Würde mich aufjedenfall über Meinungen die ich geschrieben hab, auch freuen.


----------



## mightyEx (9. April 2012)

Ich würde neben verschiedenen Paket-Versionen (für die Nicht-Schrauber) auch ein Rahmenkit anbieten. Damit hält sich auch der Aufwand seitens des Herstellers in Grenzen und es wird nicht unbedingt ein Konfigurator benötigt. So kann man sich eben auch als Individualist das Rahmenkit kaufen und sucht sich dann die restlichen Wunschkomponenten einfach zusammen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. April 2012)

Es wurde doch schon geschrieben, dass es auch ein Rahmenkit geben wird!?


----------



## Heili24 (9. April 2012)

Ich bin auf jedenfall für eine Zugverlegung für ne Reverb Stealth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGu14 (9. April 2012)

ISCG05 muss dran. und dann am besten um die 140-160mm die je nach Abstimmung von Tour bis Enduro oder leichtem Freeride alles mitmachen. Reverb Stealth find ich auch gut, kein direkt PM sondern IS, ist Verschleißresistenter. Und alles bezahlbar (max 2.500) bin gespannt


----------



## Ge!st (9. April 2012)

Da werden sich sicher einige auf den "Schlips getreten" fühlen, aber das Folgende ist meine ehrliche Meinung:

Auf den ersten Blick eine interessante Idee und ein interessantes Projekt, allerdings wird das Bike sicher nicht neu erfunden - was auch nicht wirklich nötig ist -, aber da der Preis und die Massentauglichkeit bei dem Projekt mit Sicherheit eine gewichtige Rolle spielen werden, können besondere Detaillösungen oder gar Innovationen gar nicht umgesetzt werden.

Zum Rahmen wird es derart viele unterschiedliche Meinungen, Ideen und Vorstelleungen geben, das am Ende extrem gefiltert werden muss und das was bleibt entspricht dann wieder dam Üblichen - schon aus Herstellungs- und Kostengründen - und dafür braucht man wiederum nicht großartig ein "Community Bikeprojekt" starten, das gibt es zig hundertfach schon zu kaufen.

Zu Thema 650b: Weiterentwicklung und Fortschritt sind meist eine gute Sache, aber wo ein signifikanter Vorteil von 650b gegenüber 26" sein soll - wo der Radius von 650b nur 1,25 cm größer ist - das will mir nicht einleuchten. Bei so einem geringen Unterschied egalisieren sich technische Vor- und Nachteile.

Neuem soll man durchaus aufgeschlossen gegenüberstehe, aber allem Neuen hinterherhecheln, nur um dabei zu sein, muss wirklich nicht sein, denn nicht alles was Neue ist, ist auch sinnvoll, von echter Innovation ganz zu schweigen.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann hat das Projekt für mich den Beigeschmack eines geschickten Marketings von Carver. Eine bessere Werbung um den Bekanntheitsgrad und die Markenakzeptanz bei einer bestimmten Zielgruppe zu steigern, kann man kaum erreichen. Die Idee mag durchaus in den Köpfen einiger begeisterter Biker entstanden sein, wer allerdings denkt, dass ein Hersteller mit solch einer Aktion, keine eigenen Interessen verknüpft, muss schon sehr naiv sein. Das ist im Grunde nichts Verwerfliches, aber so ehrlich sollte man schon sein.

Trotz meiner Skepsis und kritischen Anmerkungen wünsche ich dem Projekt, das man Ende etwas Vernünftiges dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (9. April 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint, das ein Komplettbike die günstigere Lösung ist. Für den Hersteller, Händler oder Kunden?
> 
> Ich kann ja nur aus sicht des Kunden sprechen. Als Kunde muss ich das Komplettbike auseinanderbauen und die OEM-Parts verkaufen und mir anschließend neue Parts kaufen für die Individualisierung. Das wäre für mich mit deutlich mehr Aufwand verbunden.



wenn du den wert der teile eines komplettbikes nachrechnest, kommst du recht schnell auf einen wert, den du mit eigener ( gleicher) konfiguration bei weitem überschritten hättest. ob man ein solches rad mag oder nicht, hängt von geschmack und kompromissbereitschaft ab. aber wie gesagt, es wird möglich sein einen rahmen zu kaufen, wie und mit welchen optionen werden wir sicherlich noch diskutieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> ...ob man ein solches rad mag oder nicht, hängt von geschmack und kompromissbereitschaft ab...



Sorry wenn ich es so hart ausdrücke - genau das sind die typischen Scheuklappen, die mich als potentiellen Kunden auf die Palme bringen.
Ich bin - und vile andere Biker sind es auch - überhaupt nicht kompromissbereit, ich will ein Bike, das mir in allen Belangen gefällt. Die Kompromisse, die ich dabei eingehen muss (Gewicht - Preis etc.) möchte ich nicht vom Rahmenhersteller und Bikemontierer (!) diktiert bekommen. Deshalb bin ich  eben - mangels fehlender Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten beim Kauf - zwangsläufig Selbstaufbauer. Nicht oder nur zum Teil aus Spaß an der Sache. Vor allem aus Notwendigkeit!
Wenn ihr dieses Projekt hier nur halbwegs ernst nehmt und nicht nur "zum Schein" auf Kundenwünsche eingehen wollt, sprich, wenn das hier nicht doch generell eine Marketingnummer ist, versucht euch das zu Herzen zu nehmen.
Denn:
für die generellen Nichtschrauber ist das hier sowieso völlig uninteressant. Die gehen in den Laden und holen sich das komplette Bike, egal ob im Web oder real. Die werdet ihr mit dem Projekt hier wohl eher nicht locken können, dazu gibt es zu viele Alternativen und "Kompromisse" auf dem Markt.
Es klingt leider schon ein wenig so, als wolltet ihr euch doch gleich am Anfang des Projektes aus allen Eventualitäten heraushalten und den sicheren, aber auch ausgetretenen Pfad nehmen...


----------



## Bodonia (9. April 2012)

@Ge!st:

Die Jungs von Carver/Stefan(us) haben doch auch schon geschrieben, dass sie was gänzlich Neues ausprobieren wollen, vorallem in Bezug auf die Partizipationstiefe/-grad einer I-net Community. Dass das kein Überbike, im Sinne einer kopernikanischen Wende, wird, ist doch wohl schon klar! Da würden mir, als Chemiker, schon gänzlich neue Werkstoffe als Anfang fehlen.

Es geht, mir persönlich, mehr um Einblicke, neue schöne Detaillösungen und besonders der Spaß beim Zuschauen.

Die XXL-Gruppe/Apollo gibt das Geld und liefert die "Infrastruktur". Von mir aus können sie dann auch damit Umsatz machen. Es wird ja niemand dazu gezwungen das Endergebnis, wie dies auch immer aussehen mag, kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (9. April 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Da werden sich sicher einige auf den "Schlips getreten" fühlen, aber das Folgende ist meine ehrliche Meinung:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



650b: wenn diese 12,5mm keinen unterschied machen können, warum gibt es dann kurbeln in abständen von 2,5mm, bremsscheiben in 10mm schritten, warum funktioniert ein 700er lenker auf einem 29er, ein 630er aber nicht? es handelt sich nie um eine sensation, aber immer um verbesserung der bekannten performance...

ehrlichkeit: unsere beweggründe finden sich sehr eindeutig im einleitungstext und auch im weiteren verlauf der diskussion. wir wollen hier keinen verschaukeln und auf " riders owned company" machen ( wobei wir genau das sind), unser ziel ist es ein bike mit möglichst vielen und erwünschten aspekten zu entwickeln und zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (9. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> 650b: wenn diese 12,5mm keinen unterschied machen können, warum gibt es dann kurbeln in abständen von 2,5mm, bremsscheiben in 10mm schritten, warum funktioniert ein 700er lenker auf einem 29er, ein 630er aber nicht? es handelt sich nie um eine sensation, aber immer um verbesserung der bekannten performance.


Ich habe nichts von "keinen unterschied" geschrieben sondern stelle den signifikanten Vorteil von 650b gegenüber 26 Zoll in Frage, wo sich meiner Meinung durch den geringen Unterschied die technischen Vor- und Nachteile praktisch egalisieren.

Das die Vergleiche, die du hier heranziehst, nicht Stechen, dürfe dir doch selbst klar sein!


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. April 2012)

Hasifisch, ein berechtigter Einwand, aber es hakt im Detail. Um wirklich das zu bekommen was der Kompromisslose Biker Haben will, muß er entweder zu einer klienen Schmiede gehen, zu einem custom Fahrradladen, oder es selbst machen. Günstig wird das aber nicht, wengen den veränderten Einkaufszahlen beim Hersteller und der customfertigung. Das kann jetzt nicht noch ein Volumenhersteller wie Carver schultern, aber sie wollen ja immerhin ein Rahmenset anbieten, womit noch Lösungsmöglichkeit Fahrradladen und Selfmade übrig bleiben. Der Kunde hat also die Wahl und muß ishc nur entscheiden, welchen Tod er gerne sterben möchten. Aber kein Hersteller kann alle Ansprüche bedienen.


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Hier mal meine Wünsche:
Federweg: VR/HR 150mm-160mm
Kinematik: viergelenker mit Drehpunkt un der Hinterradachse (Trek,Pivot, Morewood)
Federelemente: Luft
Geometrie: LW 67-66°, SW 73-75°, Kurze Kettenstrebe,langes Oberrohr, tiefe Front, tiefes Tretlager <345mm
Rahmengewicht unter 3kg mit Dämpfer
Gesamtgewicht unter 13,5 kg.
Reifenbreite bis 2,4 Zoll

Und fertig ist die Allmountain-Waffe


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

Tretlager tiefer als 345mm? Finde ich arg tief.


----------



## david99 (9. April 2012)

misst man eigentlich vom boden bis zum untersten punkt am rad oder bis zur mitte der achse?


----------



## chaz (9. April 2012)

Meines Wissens bis Mitte Tretlager.


----------



## Igetyou (9. April 2012)

Jepp


----------



## tobsinger (9. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht.
> Ich persönlich fände es cool, wenn ich bei der Umstellung wirklich den (langen) Dämpfer etwas stauchen, also einfedern würde. Damit kämme automatisch ein strafferes Setup zustande. Man könnte natürlich über einen zweiten Schlitten am vorderen Dämpferauge sogar die Vorspannung regeln.
> DAS wäre mal innovativ...



Wenn Du durch Änderung des Hebels den Federweg verkleinerst kommt auch ein strafferes setup zustande. (änderung von 10mm merkt man allerdings nicht, ich jedenfalls nicht, als ich es heute ausprobiert habe.)


----------



## santacruzl (10. April 2012)

Also ich finds schade, wie wahrscheinlich 1000 andere vor mir, dass 650b gesetzt ist.

Warum nicht mal 29 vorn und 26 hinten. 
Im MotoCross ist das Standard. Vorn die postiven Eigenschaften eines 29, z.B gut und sicher über grobes Gelände zu rollen und hinten mit den 26 die bessere Handlichkeut erreichen.

Warum macht das kein Hersteller. Alle Komponenten sind dafür vorhanden. Es fehlt der Rahmen dazu.

Das wär definitiv mal was NEUES.


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Von Trek gab es doch mal so eine 69er HT-Möhre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (10. April 2012)

Ich als >190 Mann hätte gerne 29" Laufräder (ja, ich weiß...)

Weitere Anforderungen:
- Steckachse vo / hi unabhängig der Kategorie
- PM 160 hinten
- Dämpfer in Standardmaß
- am liebsten einen VPP Hinterbau und / oder Brain ähnliches System
- Kurze Steuerrohre
- BSA Innenlager
- Austauschbare Ausfallenden
- Kettenstreben so kurz wie möglich

wird dann im Laufe des Projektes ergänzt...

Bei der starken Bergabfraktion hier, war vorher schon zu vermuten, dass es ein dickes Rad wird...


----------



## Ehrenfeld (10. April 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> Ich als >190 Mann hätte gerne 29" Laufräder (ja, ich weiß...)


was hat das denn speziell mit der größe zu tun? ich mit 1,93m finde die aktuell immer noch etwas zu schwerfällig, um wirklich dauerhaft 29" zu fahren...aber ich denke, das ist auch von typ zu typ unterschiedlich.


----------



## santacruzl (10. April 2012)

Deswegen ja mein Vorschlag 29 vorn, 26 hinten!

Hat da schon mal jemand drüber nachgedacht, die Vorteile beider Welten zu kombinieren, oder wegen mir auch vorn 27,5 hinten 26.... auch ne Überlegung.


----------



## LF-X (10. April 2012)

Das gibt es schon: 69er. Find das nich mal schlecht.


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

69er wirken auf mich immer wie 'ne rollende Restekiste.


----------



## santacruzl (10. April 2012)

Wo gibts die den schon? Mir ist noch keines über den Weg gefahren.


----------



## chaz (10. April 2012)

Mir schon. Und optisch ist das...sagen wir...sehr merkwürdig. Der Kollege darf auch immer bei Touren verschiedene Schläuche mitschleppen. Wäre nicht meine Welt, aber wem's gefällt...


----------



## adrenalinmachin (10. April 2012)

So, dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Federweg 150-160mm vorne und hinten

Lenkwinkel um 67°, bei 26er finde ich ihn bei 66° ideal.
Da die ideale Geometrie bei 650ern noch nicht gefunden ist wünsche ich mir zwingend ein Angleset.
So kann man auch im nachhinein allfällige Verbesserungen anbringen.

Kettenstreben so kurz als möglich.
Vermutlich lassen sich die kurzen Kettenstreben am besten mit einem VPP Hinterbau realisieren, da das Hinterrad nach hinten ausweicht und nicht so schnell mit dem Sattelrohr kollidiert.
Ansonsten gefällt mir der Full Floater Hinterbau vom Commencal SX auch gut (Votec oder vorm. Fusion Wiplash hatten oder haben ein ähnlichs System)

Tretlager kann recht tief sein, damit mach schön "im" Bike positioniert ist.

Sitzwinkel sollte recht steil (74°) sein.
Das bringt bergauf ein gute Sitzposition und man kann sich so die Absenkfunktion der Gabel sparen.
Zudem kommt das den oben erwähnten kurzen Kettenstreben zugut.

Oberrohr sollte tendentiell eher lang sein, dafür der Vorbau kurz.
Aber lieber zu kurz, als zu lang.

Rahmengewicht mit Dämpfer sollte nicht viel mehr als 3000g sein.
So sollte mit Top Parts ein Aufbau um 13kg möglich sein.

Absenkbare Stütze ist ein must!

Schön wäre das Ganze mit im Rahmen verlegten Zügen.
Oder schön unter den Oberrohr in eine Nute versteckt à la Liteville.

Kefü muss serienmässig mit dabei sein, meiner Meinung nach reicht eine von Bionicon.

Lenkerbreite sollte schon 720 -750mm sein, ist ja ein Enduro.
Vorbau 45mm -60mm (je nach Oberrohr).

Räder tendenziell recht leicht und die Felgen sollten tubelessready sein.
Etwas Hope Hoops-ähnliches wäre schon.

Bereifung weiss ich nicht, was an 650er schon am Markt ist, aber vom Griplevel und Rollverhalten so was ähnliches wie Maxxis Minion Front vorne und Maxxis Larsen hinten.
Ich weiss, über den Larsen lässt sich streiten, aber für mich ist das ein Top Enduro Hinterreifen. Rollt super und hat ein erstaunlich hohes Griplevel.

Dämpfer wäre der CCDB Air ein Traum, aber ein Fox RP 2 oder 23 ist auch schon gut.
Gabel würde mir eine BOS Deville sehr gut taugen, weiss aber nicht, ob die 650er tauglich ist. Gabel am liebsten OHNE Absenkfunktion.

Das ganze Bike sollte, abgesehen von dickeren Reifen Megavalanche-ready sein.


----------



## garbel (10. April 2012)

santacruzl schrieb:


> Wo gibts die den schon? Mir ist noch keines über den Weg gefahren.



http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2009/archive/69er3x9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (10. April 2012)

garbel schrieb:


> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2009/archive/69er3x9



sieht gut aus... :kotz:


----------



## santacruzl (10. April 2012)

Aber wie es fährt, weiss wahrscheinlich keiner.
Über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Ich finds ok


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (10. April 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus... :kotz:


Genau, Auge fährt mit 
Ästhetik ist schon wichtig, schliesslich fahre ich ja auch im Wald und nicht in irgendwelchen Stahlröhren...
LG GKR


----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. April 2012)

Kurze Frage

Geht es nur mir so oder auch anderen, das man diesen Bereich bei Tapatalk nicht sehen kann?

Der gesamte "Internet Community Bike - powered by Carver" Bereich ist nicht zu finden.


----------



## schnellejugend (10. April 2012)

Das geht auch anderen so.


----------



## hexxagon (10. April 2012)

Freesoul schrieb:


> was hat das denn speziell mit der größe zu tun? ich mit 1,93m finde die aktuell immer noch etwas zu schwerfällig, um wirklich dauerhaft 29" zu fahren...aber ich denke, das ist auch von typ zu typ unterschiedlich.



Das hat in sofern was mit der Körpergröße zu tun, als dass man mit größeren Laufrädern eine Geometrie für kleine Rahmen schlecht hin bekommt (Fronthöhe). Zudem sieht mein XL 29er auch einfach stimmiger aus. Da passen die Proportionen einfach besser. 

Mal davon abgesehen, bin ich von den Fahreigenschaften mehr als überzeugt. Beim Kauf bin ich die gleichen Modelle als 26 und 29 Version gefahren und mich bewusst für das 29er entschieden, da mich dieses einfach von Gefühl / Handling besser gefallen hat. Das muss sicher jeder für sich selbst ausprobieren und entscheiden.

Ansonsten ist die Diskussion darüber eh hinfällig, ihr habt ja bereits 27,5 vorgegeben. Ein Traum wäre natürlich eine mit der Rahmengröße wachsende Laufradgröße, wie z.B. S, M 26; L 27,5; XL, XXL 29.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (10. April 2012)

@ tapatalk, bei mir ist er drin


----------



## zymnokxx (10. April 2012)

Ich bin für Lefty-kompatibles Steuerrohr! 
69er wäre eine Überlegung wert-will mir demnächst selbst einen aufbauen.


----------



## sal.paradise (10. April 2012)

storchO schrieb:


> Wenn die Masse neue Standards will, kriegt das Rad die, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht. Wird nicht jeder glücklich bei werden, so ist das nun mal.
> 
> Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, weiß ich, was ich gern hätte: Ein Santa Cruz Blur TRc aus Alu und in bezahlbar. Das ist glaube ich ein geiler Markt.
> 
> 130mm, aggro-geo, guter Hinterbau, mittelleicht. Von mir aus 650B.



Ganz großer Hacken. Und nicht nur "von mir aus" sondern gern in 650B.

tief, flach, schnippsig und leicht wäre toll.

Ich finde das Projekt sehr spannend. Mal sehen was dabei herauskommt.
Bastian


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. April 2012)

Von mir aus 650B. Aber nur wenn ihr es schafft einen Hinterbau zu konstruieren, der bei 160 mm Federweg noch genug Platz für einen Rubber Queen 2,4 oder Ardent 2,6 oder Muddy Mary 2,5 bietet, ohne dass der Reifen in jeder Kurve an den Kettenstreben schleift. Wenn das nicht passt sehe ich keinen Sinn in 650B, weil das bisschen mehr Laufradumfang hat man dann auch mit 26" und den angeführten Schlappen.
Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass diese Reifen grundsätzlich immer für Touren drauf sein sollen können, aber wenn man mal in den Park fährt, oder eher in ruppigerem Gelände zu Hause ist, freut man sich über Volumen, sicher auch bei 650B.

Schönen Gruß.


----------



## mountainlion (10. April 2012)

@Basti.Tegtmeier

ist jetzt eigentlich Pinion Getriebe eine Mögliche Option, oder kommt das aus Kostengründen absolut nicht in Frage. (weiß ja nicht was das im Einkaufspreis kostet)

Die Tendenz in Richtung Allmountain/Enduro wäre die ideale Bikekategorie für ein Piniongetriebe. Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit zwischen Carver und Pinion irgend eine spezial Abmachung zu treffen, sodas es für beide Seiten Vorteilhaft ist.

Für Pinion die Möglichkeit einer großen breiten Tester und Käuferschicht, und das Getriebe auch für eine größere Käufergruppe verfügbar machen, quasi das Volksgetrieberad, und für Carver die Möglichkeit einen innovativen Antrieb zu haben, der gut zu dem Konzept des ICB-Projektes passt.


----------



## Ge!st (11. April 2012)

Das Getriebe von Pinion liegt preislich deutlich über 1000 Euro, du glaubt doch nicht wirklich das solch eine Innovation tatsächlich in dem Projektbike umgesetzt wird!

Für ein massentaugliches Bike viel zu teuer und viel zu speziell. Innovative Konzepte und Lösungen sind meist nicht zum Sonderangebot zu bekommen. Die meisten Leute reden zwar gerne von Innovationen, doch was wird gekauft...


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2012)

Pinion fände ich auch interessant.


----------



## wavekiter (11. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Damit will ich mich noch nicht zufrieden geben...
> 4. ich kaufe das bike ansonsten konfiguriert, aber ohne Antriebsgruppe, die ich mir selbst besorge oder noch/schon liegen habe. DAS wäre neu!



Sehr gute Idee, Hasifisch.

Stefan: Dies ist ein "Reverse-Configurator". Nix mit auswaehlen, nur weglassen von vorgegebenen Komponenten.

Innovativ, und viel weniger aufwaendig/teuer fuer Euch


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2012)

garbel schrieb:


> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2009/archive/69er3x9



******** er hat recht , die gibt es wirklich schon , hab noch eins gefunden 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&gl=de&biw=320&bih=480&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=die+ersten+fahrr%C3%A4der&oq=die+ersten+Fahrr%C3%A4der&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_l=mobile-gws-serp.1.0.0.4470l14236l0l16594l36l21l0l1l1l0l568l2722l0j1j2j0j1j3l8l0.frgbld.&mvs=0#p=0


----------



## Banshee-Driver (11. April 2012)

VOrne 29 hinten 26 ..... ICh glaube hier haben welche zu viel am lack geschnüffelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2012)

Das ist doch auch schon wieder paar Jahre her.


----------



## Ponch (11. April 2012)

Pinion wird doch viel zu teuer. Ist das Teil zudem überhaupt schon so richtig serienreif?
650b ist sicherlich interessant. Aber ob es einen richtigen Unterschied ausmacht? Mit dickem Reifen ist ein 26" Rad sicherlich nicht oder kaum kleiner als ein 650b mit "normalen" Reifen.
Der Unterschied in Richtung 29er ist auf jeden Fall größer als der zum 26" Rad. Daher sehr fraglich das ein 650b ähnliche Rolleigenschaften wie ein 29er besitzen soll.


----------



## Zoda (11. April 2012)

Hier mal mein Möchtegernfahrrad:

Felgenstandart ist nicht so wichtig, auf 26" kann man Problemlos umbauen wenn man 27,5" das eigentliche Ziel ist. Das eigentliche Problem ist das ein Reifen der für 26" schon 900g wiegt bei 27,5" schon mindestens 950g wiegt und das Trägheitsmoment somit um etwa 18% größer ist als bei 26".

Ein Viergelenker wäre meine wahl, die Dämpferanlenkung am liebsten wie beim 301, das ist ne schöne Optik da es nach einem normalen Fahrrad aussieht. Die Drehpunkte hätte ich gern im Tretlager und in der Hinterradachse, keine Kettenlängung, kein Pedalrückschlag, genial wenn man mal im Wiegetritt Gas geben will... Die 120-130mm die damit maximal möglich sind reichen für AM völlig aus. 

Lenkwinkel bei 66° und Sitzwinkel um die 73° wären schick, das Oberrohr kann ruhig weng kürzer sein, ich habe sowieso die Erfahrung gemacht das man eher zu einem zu langen Oberrohr greift, was dazu führt das die Kiste bergauf zu aufsteigendem VR neigt, da man den schwerpunkt nur schwer richtung VR bekommt, und auf dem Trail träge wird.

Die Gabel sollte um die 160 mm haben und evtl. eine Absenkung haben, bei 25% Steigung is das ne schöne Sache.

Reifenfreiheit für 2,5" Reifen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2012)

Tach Leutz!

Noch mal ganz kurz was zum Thema Serienfertigung und Konfigurator:

Die Bikes, die heutzutage mit einem besonders gutem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis angeboten werden sind in der Regel aus zwei Gründen so günstig... entweder es steht eine effiziente Serienfertigung im Hintergrund oder das Produkt wird subventioniert (z.B. wenn eine Marke in den Markt drängen will... ich nenne keine Namen  ).
Bei Carver steht natürlich eine sehr effiziente Produktionskette im Hintergrund. Jetzt könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass die Bikes nicht auf Bestellung und Sonderwunsch in irgendeiner Schrauberbude (das ist nicht negative gemeint... ich liebe Schrauberbuden!!!) zusammen gestellt werden. D.h. selbst bei einem "Reverse-Konfigurator" müsste sich noch mal einer hinstellen und Teile ab- oder umschrauben. Und es würden "gebrauchte" Teile liegen bleiben. So etwas kann man machen, wenn die Preise entsprechend hoch angesetzt sind und dafür gibt es ja auch Anbieter. Aber für die meisten Kunden bietet doch eher ein sauber konfiguriertes "Fertig-Rad" das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.
Für die Selberschrauber wird es deswegen ein Rahmenkit geben, so baue ich mir auch immer meine Bikes auf... zum Glück muss ich aber nicht wie der Otto-Normalverbraucher 30% mehr für die Teile zahlen, wenn ich mir selber was zusammen bastle. An der Quelle zu sitzen hat schon was für sich 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## rahu (11. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Tach Leutz!
> 
> Noch mal ganz kurz was zum Thema Serienfertigung und Konfigurator:
> 
> ...



... das stimmt, wenn man so weiter macht wie bisher. Man kann natürlich die augenblickliche Chance nutzen undseine Prozesse überdenken und anpassen. DAS wäre dann mal eine Entwicklung. Ich weiss, das bedeutet Blut, Schweiss und Tränen - aber nur so könnte man sich profilieren ...

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2012)

@rahu:

Da kann man als Hersteller kaum dran rütteln. Die Machtverhältnisse in der Bikebranche sind etwas anders als z.B. in der Autobranche... in der Radlwelt haben die Zulieferer deutlich mehr Macht. Die ausgeprägte Saison tut ihr übrigens um Produktionszyklen noch komplizierter zu machen. Teilweise werden Vorordern Monate im vorraus erwartet... wer da nicht mitspielt hat halt am Ende ein Problem. Ich habe die Problematik eines Konfigurationssystems mehrere Jahre live miterlebt und glaub mir... das ist kein Spaß aus Herstellersicht. Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige Kunden, die bereit sind den Mehrwert eines Konfigurationssystems entsprechend zu vergüten. Deswegen sind die Serienprodukte momentan einfach so stark am Markt und mit Rahmenkits kann ja jeder seine Basis nach Wunsch aufbauen.


----------



## rahu (11. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @rahu:
> 
> Da kann man als Hersteller kaum dran rütteln. Die Machtverhältnisse in der Bikebranche sind etwas anders als z.B. in der Autobranche... in der Radlwelt haben die Zulieferer deutlich mehr Macht. Die ausgeprägte Saison tut ihr übrigens um Produktionszyklen noch komplizierter zu machen. Teilweise werden Vorordern Monate im vorraus erwartet... wer da nicht mitspielt hat halt am Ende ein Problem. Ich habe die Problematik eines Konfigurationssystems mehrere Jahre live miterlebt und glaub mir... das ist kein Spaß aus Herstellersicht. Es gibt leider nur sehr wenige Kunden, die bereit sind den Mehrwert eines Konfigurationssystems entsprechend zu vergüten. Deswegen sind die Serienprodukte momentan einfach so stark am Markt und mit Rahmenkits kann ja jeder seine Basis nach Wunsch aufbauen.



... das glaube ich Dir, ich habe auch keine Ahnung von der Bikbranche (ich fahre nur Rad ), war eher als Denkanstoss gemeint um,die auch schon von Dir beschriebene, Betriebsblindheit auszublenden. Wenn durch externe Zwänge was nicht zu lösen ist, hat mann es wenigstens versucht und dann ausgeschlossen ...

beste Grüße, RaHu


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2012)

Wenn es später um die Konfiguration des Komplettbikes geht wird der Basti sicher noch mehr Infos über die Hintergründe zum Einkauf und zur Serienproduktion geben können... das ganze Thema ist höchstinteressant und vielleicht kommen ja sogar in diesem Bereich neue Ideen zustande. Da hätte ich garnix dagegen  

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (11. April 2012)

mountainlion schrieb:


> @Basti.Tegtmeier
> 
> ist jetzt eigentlich Pinion Getriebe eine Mögliche Option, oder kommt das aus Kostengründen absolut nicht in Frage. (weiß ja nicht was das im Einkaufspreis kostet)
> 
> ...



gute frage, hängt im wesentlichen davon ab, wie leicht sich das hier entwickelte bike auf pinion anpassen lässt. ich bin auch großer pinion fan und habe das alutech in brixen schon fahren dürfen, allerdings fällt eine solche version preislich schon aus dem rahmen. sollte es allerdings möglich sein, den rahmen entsprechend anzupassen (drehpunkte, kinematik, gleichteile...) und eine entsprechende nachfrage bestehen, können wir gerne über eine pinion variante nachdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> gute frage, hängt im wesentlichen davon ab, wie leicht sich das hier entwickelte bike auf pinion anpassen lässt. ich bin auch großer pinion fan und habe das alutech in brixen schon fahren dürfen, allerdings fällt eine solche version preislich schon aus dem rahmen. sollte es allerdings möglich sein, den rahmen entsprechend anzupassen (drehpunkte, kinematik, gleichteile...) und eine entsprechende nachfrage bestehen, können wir gerne über eine pinion variante nachdenken!



Basti... die Unterstützung durch den Konstrukteur ist Dir gewiss


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2012)

Konfiguration wird aber auch immer weniger relevant. Früher war's halt so, dass es wirklich nur funktionierende Bremsen eines bestimmten Typs gab. Heute kann man alle Typen von Shimano montieren und hat seine Ruhe. 
Interessant finde ich eher Teile, die nicht vom großen Namen leben und trotzdem gut sind. Muss ja nicht immer eine Federgabel von SRAM oder Fox sein.
Wär nicht schlecht, wenn man als Fahrradhersteller vielleicht eigene Teiletest durchführen würde. Die meisten machen das offensichtlich nicht, sonst hätte es das Elixir-Desaster nicht gegeben. Da haben wahrscheinlich die Lean-Manager zugeschlagen.


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2012)

Bei den Schleuderpreisen, zu denen ein Hersteller Komponenten einkauft, ist es relativ irrelevant, ob das Bike jetzt komplett ausgestattet ist, oder ob der Kunde paar Teile nicht brauchen kann und daher im Konfigurator von vornherein "abbestellt".


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. April 2012)

Das Problem ist eher der Prozess, der dahinter steht... das Rad müsste in einem zusätzlichen Schritt noch mal angepackt und modifiziert werden. Der dadurch entstehende Aufwand würde den Preisvorteil durch das Weglassen bestimmter Komponenten in den meisten Fällen wieder zunichte machen.
Dazu kommen Probleme mit der Gewährleistung... wie soll so ein Bike im Garantiefall behandelt werden? Als Rahmenkit?
Es ist tatsächlich sehr viel schwieriger als es auf den ersten Blick ausschaut, es haben sich schon viele am Konfigurationssystemen die Zähne ausgebissen. Für Konzeptideen in dieser Richtung sind wir natürlich zu haben, auch wenns etwas abseits von der Rahmenentwicklung ist... wir machen ja dieses schöne Projekt, damit jeder seine Ideen einbringen kann.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Basti... die Unterstützung durch den Konstrukteur ist Dir gewiss



Sobald das Thema Pinion an der Tagesordnung für die Diskussion ist hab ich da noch ein zwei Ideen die ich gerne auf umsetzbarkeit prüfen lassen würde


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. April 2012)

wer in den letzten -sagen wir- 18 Monaten das Drama um die Votec-bestellungen mitbekommen, oder gar davon betroffen war, weiss wie krass die Konfig.-geschichte sein kann. aber ok, anderes thema.

mich störts nicht im geringsten ein fertiges bike zu kaufen,  dass ich nach und nach optimieren kann, solange die basis stimmt. eine 3-fach Kurbel ist schnell gegen  2-fach ausgetauscht, nr Kefü genauso schnell montiert...
(als Beispiel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (11. April 2012)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wer in den letzten -sagen wir- 18 Monaten das Drama um die Votec-bestellungen mitbekommen, oder gar davon betroffen war, weiss wie krass die Konfig.-geschichte sein kann. aber ok, anderes thema.
> 
> mich störts nicht im geringsten ein fertiges bike zu kaufen,  dass ich nach und nach optimieren kann, solange die basis stimmt. eine 3-fach Kurbel ist schnell gegen  2-fach ausgetauscht, nr Kefü genauso schnell montiert...
> (als Beispiel)



genau das ist auch der Ansatz von uns, eine vernünftig konfigurierte Basis stellen, die dann nach Geschmack und Einsatzzweck optimiert wird.


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2012)

Solange es ein Rahmenkit gibt, ist doch alles ok.


----------



## Max_V (11. April 2012)

@ Stefan: Warum bietet man eigendlich bei einem Fully eigendlich nie die Möglichkeit das Gelenk z.B. mit einem Bolzen richtig zu sperren, daß das Wippen wirklich zu 100% eliminiert wird?


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. April 2012)

Weil Wippen sowieso leicht überbewertet wird und die Risiken einer statischen Belastung für Lager und Hinterbau, die für eine dynamische Bewegung ausgelegt sind, durch nichts zu rechtfertigen sind.


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2012)

Die Studien, dass ein Fully auch im Uphill im Gelände einem Hardtail überlegen ist, werden von der Blockiererfraktion immer noch geflissentlich ignoriert.


----------



## chaz (11. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Studien, dass ein Fully auch im Uphill im Gelände einem Hardtail überlegen ist, werden von der Blockiererfraktion immer noch geflissentlich ignoriert.



So wahr...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (11. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Studien, dass ein Fully auch im Uphill im Gelände einem Hardtail überlegen ist, werden von der Blockiererfraktion immer noch geflissentlich ignoriert.


Weil für jeden erstmal wichtig ist womit er sich wohlfühlt und nicht was irgendeine Studie aussagt.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (11. April 2012)

Ach ja, zurück zum Community- Fahrrad.

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass die einzelnen Punkte nicht per Abstimmung entschieden werden, denn dabei kann kein stimmiges Konzept rauskommen. Und zwar nicht nur zufällig nicht, sondern systematisch nicht.

Beispiel: In einer fiktiven Community befinden sich 30% Marathonfahrer, 30% CC- Rennfahrer und 40% Downhiller. Natürlich will jeder davon ein Rad bauen, mit dem er auch etwas anfangen kann. Und nur zu seiner Radsparte kann er sinnvolles beitragen, nur die kann er wirklich beurteilen.

Jetzt entscheidet diese Community also, was für ein Rad sie bauen will. Erstaunlicherweise gewinnt das Downhillbike mit 40% der Stimmen.

Im zweiten Schritt wird es spannend, da geht es um die Radgröße. Und weil die CC- Fahrer und Marathonisti von den Bravos eingetrichtert bekommen haben, 29" sei ganz toll stimmen sie dafür. Die Downhiller haben ihr Rad durchgesetzt, aber mit 60% der Stimmen landen darin dann 29"- Laufräder.

Und so geht das weiter, am Ende kommt durch die wechselnden Mehrheiten bei den Abstimmungen aber immer Schrott raus.


----------



## Max_V (11. April 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Weil Wippen sowieso leicht überbewertet wird  und die Risiken einer statischen Belastung für Lager und Hinterbau, die  für eine dynamische Bewegung ausgelegt sind, durch nichts zu  rechtfertigen sind.



Danke, das ist eine Antwort mit der man etwas anfangen kann
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber immer diese sinnlosen Kommentare 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Studien, dass ein Fully auch im Uphill im Gelände einem Hardtail überlegen ist, werden von der Blockiererfraktion immer noch geflissentlich ignoriert.



Dann zeig mir einen, der im Uphill auf leichtem Boden mit Fully schneller ist! Das mit dem Uphill im Gelände ist mir schon klar, aber manchmal fährt man auch mit einem Fully einen leichten Uphill auf Forstwege und Aspalt und da.....

Hier hab ich die nächste sinnlose Aussage/Frage! Warum werden HT dann gebraucht/produziert/gewünscht wenn beim Fully alles besser ist.
Meine Frage ging ganz klar und ersichtlich (@Stefan) an einen Konstrukteur oder zumindest an einen der mir eine nachvollziebare Antwort geben kann und nicht an einen wichtigtuenden Meinungsaufdränger. Du kannst meinen Beitrag gerne unkommentiert liegen lassen.


----------



## mw.dd (12. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> ...
> Dann zeig mir einen, der im Uphill auf leichtem Boden mit Fully schneller ist! Das mit dem Uphill im Gelände ist mir schon klar, aber manchmal fährt man auch mit einem Fully einen leichten Uphill auf Forstwege und Aspalt und da...



Meinst Du, es hat Sinn, ein Rad der Kategorie AM/Enduro auf den Einsatzbereich "leichter Uphill" zu optimieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstermoped (12. April 2012)

Hay Miteinander;
Will mich jetzt doch mal mitteilen.
Habe mit Begeisterung alle Eure  Artikel gelesen. Ist lässig, die Beiträge zu lesen. 
Es wird mir aber zu viel um das Endprodukt geredet, als um das was zu dieser Zeit die Aufgabe ist. Klar will jeder sein Biketyp durchsetzten. Wir sollten aber doch vielleicht einen Rahmen kreieren, mit dem man einen großen Teil der Community abdecken kann. Klar kann man aus einem Downhiller keine Marathon Feile machen, aber aus einem steifen Allmountain mit einer anderen Wippe, einem passenden Dämpfer und einer längeren Gabel ( im Aftermarket zu besorgen), einen fetten Freerider zusammen zimmern. Und siehe da, habe wir eine vielseitige Fahrmaschine konstruiert.
Hatte noch vergessen, das der Lenkwinkel auch einstellbar sein muß.
Was dann am Ende für Bauteile an das Bike kommen ist noch nicht ganz so wichtig, außer ihr wollt wirklich einen schweren und teuren Getriebeantrieb.
Ich hoffe ich hab Euch zum Nachdenken und diskutieren angeregt.
Rock on!!!


----------



## Max_V (12. April 2012)

_*Wenn ich ehrlich bin diskutiere ich eigendlich nicht über euer Bike..*_ ja, ich stimme ab, aber da es meinen Einsatzbereich schon lange nicht mehr weden wird, ist es auch sinnvoller wenn ich meine Ideen bei mir halte, da ich in dieser Bikekatergorie absolut keine Erfahrung habe. Und ich finde, wenn man seine Grenzen kennt, kann man auch seinen Mund zügeln. Zudem finde ich die Diskusion ist eigendlich eher überflüssig denn bei über 1000 Leuten, haben wir auch über 1000 Meinungen, und hier wird fast jede Meinung wieder von mindestens 5-6 Leiten zerpflückt, anstatt sie so stehen zu lassen. Nein, wollte nur mal von einem Kostrukteur wissen ob machbar und nur nicht umgesetzt, ob es technisch nicht möglich ist, oder ob so noch keiner daran gedacht hat.


----------



## othu (12. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Warum werden HT dann gebraucht/produziert/gewünscht wenn beim Fully alles besser ist.



Weil sie billiger sind, einfacher zu konstruieren, leichter (bzw. weniger) Wartungsaufwand, kein Lagerverschleiß, leichter, etc.


----------



## santacruzl (12. April 2012)

Das ist alles richtig und macht bei vielen möglichen Einsätzen Sinn, aber nicht als AllMountain/Enduro.
Lass doch mal zwei gleichwertige Fahrer, einer auf einem HT und einer auf einem Endurofully den gleichen technischen anspruchsvollen Trail runterfahren.
Wer kommt wohl zuerst und wie an???
Klar geht alles, aber wie und macht das dann noch Sinn??


----------



## Max_V (12. April 2012)

Also gibt es laut dir keine fahrtechischen Grund für ein HT. TOLL! 
Darüber will ich aber nicht diskutieren, wie ich aber schon einen Beitrag weiter oben beschrieben habe, war es einfach nur eine von eurem  Bike unabhängige Frage an einen Konstrukteur, weil man dazu eigendlich wenig bis keine Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. April 2012)

Ist halt auch die Frage, ob es Sinn macht, nach dem "zuerst unten" zu urteilen. Es kommt drauf an wobei man mehr Spaß hat und dannach haben einfach recht viele Fahrräder eine Berechtigung, wir fahren doch alle nur zum persönlichen Vergnügen und nur ein paar Einzelfälle zum Broterwerb.

Deswegen weniger auf besser oder schlechter schielen und wieder mehr Fahrspaß integrieren, der StefanStark weiß wie man lustige Fahrräder baut, das wird schon.

MaxV reg dich mal ab, das Sachen diskutiert werden, ist richtig, auch wenns einem mal nicht in den Kram paßt, du wurdest hier nirgendwo übel angegangen.


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Hier hab ich die nächste sinnlose Aussage/Frage! Warum werden HT dann gebraucht/produziert/gewünscht wenn beim Fully alles besser ist.
> Meine Frage ging ganz klar und ersichtlich (@Stefan) an einen Konstrukteur oder zumindest an einen der mir eine nachvollziebare Antwort geben kann und nicht an einen wichtigtuenden Meinungsaufdränger. Du kannst meinen Beitrag gerne unkommentiert liegen lassen.



Bißchen was verstehe ich auch davon.
Für das hier gewünschte Enduro/Allmountain dürfte eine ProPedal-ähnliche Funktion wohl reichen. Das beste wäre ein Curnutt-Dämpfer von Foes, der funktioniert nämlich wirklich. Der dürfte aber bei diesem Projekt etwas den Rahmen sprengen.
Dass im Spandex-Bereich eine Blockierfunktion oder ein Hardtail Sinn machen, bestreite ich ja gar nicht.


----------



## rahu (12. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das beste wäre ein Curnutt-Dämpfer von Foes, der funktioniert nämlich wirklich.



Sorry für das OT, der ist gut - ein curnutt funktioniert. Bei meinem Ex-Foes hat man dreimal den Dämpfer getauscht und es nicht geschafft, das er funktioniert. Das Foes (FXR) war mit Abstand der schlechsteste Bikekauf in meinem Leben!


----------



## MTBle (12. April 2012)

Hier mal was ich an Details mir wünsche:

1. AM mit Pinion (hatte ich schon gesagt)
2. Schrauben mit möglichst gleichem Antrieb (leichte Rep. auf Tour)
3. keine interne Zugführung sondern extern in einer Vertiefung am Unterrrohr die dann komplett mit einer Abdeckung, die gleichzeitig Steinschlagschutz ist, geschlossen wird. Dann aber keine Kanten so das das Rad gut tragbar ist!
4. Im Rahmen integrierte Werkzeugbox (klein da 2.)
5. Steuerrohr 1,5" da dann alle Freiheiten der Gabelwahl und Angleset
6. Gleitlager mit Schmiernippel (hat den Vorteil das bei Abschmieren der Dreck wieder aus den Lagern gepresst wird)
7. Tiefes Oberrohr
8. Ständerbefestigungsplatte,... ähmm naja lieber doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2012)

rahu schrieb:


> Sorry für das OT, der ist gut - ein curnutt funktioniert. Bei meinem Ex-Foes hat man dreimal den Dämpfer getauscht und es nicht geschafft, das er funktioniert. Das Foes (FXR) war mit Abstand der schlechsteste Bikekauf in meinem Leben!



So macht jeder andere Erfahrungen. Meiner hat funktioniert.


----------



## garbel (12. April 2012)

Wann geht's heute los mit der 2. Abstimmung?


----------



## janni88 (12. April 2012)

Bevor ich mir Gedanken über ein neues Bike machen und mir neue Kunden anfixe gucke ich auf die montane TO Do Liste. 

Der Internet Auftritt für 2012 ist in meinen Augen nicht so prall und man könnte da gern etwas Zeit und Liebe investieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. April 2012)

Tach Leute!

Zum Thema Hardtail vs. Fully... natürlich gibt es noch einige Gründe, die dem Hardtail eine gewisse Berechtigung geben:
- Preis
- Gewicht
- Steifigkeit
- Wartungsarmut (!!!)
- das Hardtail-Gefühl

Das im High-End Bereich das Fully dem Hardtail längst den Rang abgelaufen hat ist ja nix neues, auf vielen Streckenprofilen ist tatsächlich ein effizienteres Fahren mit dem Fullys möglich. Da muss jeder entscheiden, was er mit dem Bike macht.
Bin ja auch n paar Jahre Downhill mitm Hardtail gefahren, das geht schon... da sind die Beine das Fahrwerk


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (12. April 2012)

janni88 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir Gedanken über ein neues Bike machen und mir neue Kunden anfixe gucke ich auf die montane TO Do Liste.
> 
> Der Internet Auftritt für 2012 ist in meinen Augen nicht so prall und man könnte da gern etwas Zeit und Liebe investieren.


wie schon im Eingangsartikel erwähnt, Marketing stand bisher hinter der Entwicklung in der Prioritätenliste und tut hier auch nichts zur Sache. Allerdings arbeiten wir aktuell an einer komplett neuen Seite und diese wird dann auch sämtlichen Ansprüchen genügen. Generell haben wir uns im Bereich Werbung/ Marketing.. deutlich stärker aufgestellt, aber hier soll ein Rad entwickelt und nicht aufs Auge gedrückt werden! Aber trotzdem "Danke" für dein Feedback, schließlich ist die Aussenwirkung ein wichtiger Punkt in der Wahrnehmung einer Marke und sicherlich hilfreich, dass einige der hier Mitwirkenden auch später Kunden werden!
Basti


----------



## Billybob (12. April 2012)

janni88 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir Gedanken über ein neues Bike machen und mir neue Kunden anfixe gucke ich auf die montane TO Do Liste.
> 
> Der Internet Auftritt für 2012 ist in meinen Augen nicht so prall und man könnte da gern etwas Zeit und Liebe investieren.



Hauptsache was zu kacken haben...
Wär das hier ne abstimmung über den neuen webauftritt, wärst genau du hier aufgetaucht und hättest vorgeschlagen besser mal ein bike mit der community zu entwickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garbel (12. April 2012)

Billybob schrieb:


> Hauptsache was zu kacken haben...
> Wär das hier ne abstimmung über den neuen webauftritt, wärst genau du hier aufgetaucht und hättest vorgeschlagen besser mal ein bike mit der community zu entwickeln...


----------



## Mexx4 (12. April 2012)

Also eines habt ihr schon mal geschafft, ich kannte Carver vorher GAR NICHT. Durch diese Aktion und das professinelle vorgehen in das man einen (kleinen) Einblick bekommt wird bei meinem nächsten Bike Kauf Carver ganz vorne dabei sein. Ist mir in den letzten Tagen sehr sympathisch geworden diese Marke.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (12. April 2012)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Also eines habt ihr schon mal geschafft, ich kannte Carver vorher GAR NICHT. Durch diese Aktion und das professinelle vorgehen in das man einen (kleinen) Einblick bekommt wird bei meinem nächsten Bike Kauf Carver ganz vorne dabei sein. Ist mir in den letzten Tagen sehr sympathisch geworden diese Marke.


 Viele Dank, geht runter wie Öl


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2012)

Habe Carver jetzt auch eher als Günstig-Marke im Werbeblock der großen Bike-Bravos wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe, dieses Bike hier pusht das Image.


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (12. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe Carver jetzt auch eher als Günstig-Marke im Werbeblock der großen Bike-Bravos wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe, dieses Bike hier pusht das Image.


Günstig wollen wir auch weiterhin bleiben, aber da wird sich vermutlich auch keiner wehren! und die Geschichte mit dem Image bekommen wir auch noch hin


----------



## ollo (12. April 2012)

lieber ein anständiges "Massen taugliches" Bike mit geringem Image als ein Image Bike was einem unterm Hintern verreckt oder nicht den Wünschen derer entspricht die es auch fahren/ benutzen ...... was dabei raus kommt sieht man an der Fanes,....... hat zwar 4-6 halbe Liter mit dem Jü "gekostet" , aber schön wenn dann Dinge umgesetzt werden die dann voll Fahrer Tauglich sind


----------



## HanzOberlander (12. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Günstig wollen wir auch weiterhin bleiben, aber da wird sich vermutlich auch keiner wehren! und die Geschichte mit dem Image bekommen wir auch noch hin


wenn das so weiter geht, geht mir noch einer ab


----------



## evilesel (12. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Günstig wollen wir auch weiterhin bleiben, aber da wird sich vermutlich auch keiner wehren! und die Geschichte mit dem Image bekommen wir auch noch hin



Ich persönlich finde das carver  image  okay 

Weiss gar nicht warum Immer über das image geschrieben wird  nur weil kein Speci , cannondale  oder sonst was draufsteht muss es nicht gleich schlecht sein .......ich persönlich habe schon erwähnt das ich kein carver Aufkleber später am Rahmen haben möchte , jedoch nicht weil carver darauf steht sondern wegen der Optik ! wäre es schön eingeschliffen wie bei niner Rahmen würde ich auch fett den Namen carver in Kauf nehmen 

Der Name bzw die Marke ist mir relativ egal , solange die Qualität stimmt !


----------



## free.rider (13. April 2012)

Ich kenne Carver nicht und ich werde die Marke auch nicht kennenlernen. Bin mal gespannt wer das Bike bestellen wird.....


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. April 2012)

Du fährst bestimmt auch noch trabant\lada und hast blümschentapete an der Wand. Funktioniert ja warum neues kennenlernen?? 

manche sind sowas von beratungsresistent...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (13. April 2012)

Ich weiß garnicht, warum einige ein Problem mit Carver Image habe. Die Produkt Paltet ist zwar noch nicht so breit aufgestellt, wie bei mach anderem Hersteller, aber die Bikes die sie haben, finde ich toll.


----------



## forever (13. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Weil sie billiger sind, einfacher zu konstruieren, leichter (bzw. weniger) Wartungsaufwand, kein Lagerverschleiß, leichter, etc.


Und weil manche einfach gerne HT's fahren, ich z.B. 
Trotzdem gönne ich allen Leuten ihren Spaß am Fully!


----------



## HanzOberlander (13. April 2012)

würde mein ht auch nicht missen wollen, auch wenn ich fullies saugern hab. das image einer firma ist immer sone sache. leute die hier pauschal alles verdammen was nicht "glitzert&glänzt" sind uninteressant. ich denke das wissen die auch. ich habe mir damals mein erstes mtb bei stad-hatschi gekauft, und bereue die wahl des bulls bikes bis heute nicht. das image ist nicht der hammer, aber immerhin mobilisieren diese hersteller im low/midsegment die massen. als der rahmen nach 5jahren durch einen kettenriss/-peitscher brach, bot man mir ein superkulanzdeal an, subba.
heute find ich das "schlechte" image gerade cool. ich warte schliesslich noch auf das Bulls Hit, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die so cool sind, um sowas kontoverses zu bringen.
eure herangehensweise, ein bike mit der community zu bauen ist spitzenklasse, völlig egal ob andere auch schonmal gute/dieselben ideen hatten.
wenn die qualität stimmt, wird das ding zum selbstläufer.
siehe slx-gruppe (find die slxkurbel zb sehr hässlich, aber fast jeder ist davon überzeugt, ich inklusive)

in dem sinne, marco


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (13. April 2012)

Servus liebe Gemeinde, 
ich wollte mich nur mal für die tolle erste Woche bedanken und dafür, dass ihr diese Idee so toll aufgegriffen habt! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass hier ein echt geiles Bike entsteht und nach der ersten Abstimmung freue ich mich noch viel mehr! Auch wenn der Weg den wir hier gemeinsam beschreiten neu ist und machmal steiniger als der Vierer in Latsch sein wird, ich freu mich drauf. Vielen Dank für die guten Ideen, die Leidenschaft und auch die Kritik, das wird hier eine gute Sache! 
Und für alle die nach Riva kommen: Da geben wir auf das Projekt und meinen, heute Morgen geschlüpften, Junior einen aus!
Vielen Dank und weiter so,
Basti


----------



## tebis (13. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Servus liebe Gemeinde,
> ich wollte mich nur mal für die tolle erste Woche bedanken und dafür, dass ihr diese Idee so toll aufgegriffen habt! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass hier ein echt geiles Bike entsteht und nach der ersten Abstimmung freue ich mich noch viel mehr! Auch wenn der Weg den wir hier gemeinsam beschreiten neu ist und machmal steiniger als der Vierer in Latsch sein wird, ich freu mich drauf. Vielen Dank für die guten Ideen, die Leidenschaft und auch die Kritik, das wird hier eine gute Sache!
> Und für alle die nach Riva kommen: Da geben wir auf das Projekt und meinen, heute Morgen geschlüpften, Junior einen aus!
> Vielen Dank und weiter so,
> Basti



Wenn das kein Grund ist:  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## evilesel (13. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Servus liebe Gemeinde,
> ich wollte mich nur mal für die tolle erste Woche bedanken und dafür, dass ihr diese Idee so toll aufgegriffen habt! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass hier ein echt geiles Bike entsteht und nach der ersten Abstimmung freue ich mich noch viel mehr! Auch wenn der Weg den wir hier gemeinsam beschreiten neu ist und machmal steiniger als der Vierer in Latsch sein wird, ich freu mich drauf. Vielen Dank für die guten Ideen, die Leidenschaft und auch die Kritik, das wird hier eine gute Sache!
> Und für alle die nach Riva kommen: Da geben wir auf das Projekt und meinen, heute Morgen geschlüpften, Junior einen aus!
> Vielen Dank und weiter so,
> Basti



GLüCKWUNSCH


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alder!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2012)

Glückwunsch ! Das ändert alles ! Und ist das beste auf der Welt !


----------



## dubbel (13. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (13. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Jetzt hast du bei dem Rad einen Wunsch frei, ohne Abstimmung.

650B zum Beispiel.


----------



## Asko (13. April 2012)

Glückwunsch!

Da müssen wir ja fast noch 16" Laufräder ins Spiel bringen damit der kleine schnellstmöglich n ordentliches Bike hat


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. April 2012)

herzlichsten glückwunsch auch von mir (der seit 7 monaten papa ist...). krasse zeit, kannsde glauben!


----------



## garbel (13. April 2012)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kurzen. Und wenn sich die Bikeentwicklung jetzt etwas verzögern sollte, das geht schon ok


----------



## Max_V (14. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Servus liebe Gemeinde,
> ich wollte mich nur mal für die tolle erste Woche bedanken und dafür, dass ihr diese Idee so toll aufgegriffen habt! Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass hier ein echt geiles Bike entsteht und nach der ersten Abstimmung freue ich mich noch viel mehr! Auch wenn der Weg den wir hier gemeinsam beschreiten neu ist und machmal steiniger als der Vierer in Latsch sein wird, ich freu mich drauf. Vielen Dank für die guten Ideen, die Leidenschaft und auch die Kritik, das wird hier eine gute Sache!
> Und für alle die nach Riva kommen: Da geben wir auf das Projekt und meinen, heute Morgen geschlüpften, Junior einen aus!
> Vielen Dank und weiter so,
> Basti




Soo...wenn du mit dem Bike dann den Vierer runterheizen kommst, kannst du gerne bei mir einkehren(nicht ganz in Latsch aber immerhin). Wenn ich und meine Kumpels einen Probetag bekommen das ICB-IBC-Rad zu testen, lasse ich dann auch gerne ein ausgiebiges Abendessen springen.....


----------



## Doc_Rock (14. April 2012)

Von mir auch n herzlichen Glühstrumpf und so!

Ansonsten zu Carver: 
Ich arbeite jetzt seit etwas über nem Jahr bei Fahrrad XXL. Davor hab ich gedacht Carver wär halt sowas wie n Rockrider, irgendwie nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Aber die Teile sind technisch echt Klasse und für das Geld das die kosten traumhaft ausgestattet.
Und besonders die 2012er Modelle die ich bisher gesehen habe machen echt was her.

Gerade beim Pure Rahmen habt ihr im übrigen ganze Arbeit geleistet Basti, ich bin gespannt dadrauf wie sich die Fullys anfühlen wenn wir die endlich da haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> ...
> Und für alle die nach Riva kommen: Da geben wir auf das Projekt und meinen, heute Morgen geschlüpften, Junior einen aus!
> Vielen Dank und weiter so,
> Basti



Herzlichen Glückwunsch... 

Ok du gibst das Bier und die Pizza aus, und wir bringen nen IBC Strampler mit


----------



## crack_MC (15. April 2012)

Was wird z.B. ein 650b Reifen ca. kosten ? Mit Sicherheit im Schnitt mehr als ein 26" Reifen ! Verbirgt sich m.M. schon wieder so eine "versteckte" Preiserhöhung. Bei anderen speziellen 650b Komponenten wird das wohl ähnlich aussehen...warum immer wieder neue Standards?
Weil sonst der Konsum stagniert !?

Ach ja, auf jeden Fall sehr werbewirksames Projekt,die Leute von Canyon ärgern sich bestimmt, nicht als erster drauf gekommen zu sein...trotzdem viel Erfolg !


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. April 2012)

Die kosten sind im Moment noch schwer vergleichbar, weil ja auch die produzierten Stückzahlen unterschiedlich sind.

Hier in einem Shop, ist zum Beispiel die allseits beliebte Stans Flow in allen drei Größen.
26" 85$
650b 85$
29" 84$

Ist auch keine Trend der unbedingt der Fahrradindustrie zugeschrieben werden kann. Nachdem in den 70ern schon damit gefahren wurde bei den ersten DH Rennen in Kalifornien, wollten sich nun wieder ein paar neuere Kalifornier vom 29er Trend absetzen.


----------



## cycophilipp (16. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> lieber ein anständiges "Massen taugliches" Bike mit geringem Image als ein Image Bike was einem unterm Hintern verreckt oder nicht den Wünschen derer entspricht die es auch fahren/ benutzen ...... was dabei raus kommt sieht man an der Fanes,....... hat zwar 4-6 halbe Liter mit dem Jü "gekostet" , aber schön wenn dann Dinge umgesetzt werden die dann voll Fahrer Tauglich sind...



Wenn das nur nen halben Kasten Bier braucht, warum habt ihr es dann nicht wieder so gemacht? Das zugehörige Video wäre bestimmt viel lustiger geworden, als die seitenweise Kommentare von Leuten, die z.B. abstimmen, aber der eigenen Aussage nach gar kein Interesse an dem Rad haben. 

Find ich schade was aus dem Projekt bisher geworden ist. 1000 User - 1000 Meinungen, viel Text, wenig Aussage und noch weniger, die mal mit mehr als nur Theo rüberkommen... Für mich nicht mehr weiterverfolgendswert.


----------



## ollo (16. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Wenn das nur nen halben Kasten Bier braucht, warum habt ihr es dann nicht wieder so gemacht? Das zugehörige Video wäre bestimmt viel lustiger geworden, als die seitenweise Kommentare von Leuten, die z.B. abstimmen, aber der eigenen Aussage nach gar kein Interesse an dem Rad haben.
> 
> Find ich schade was aus dem Projekt bisher geworden ist. 1000 User - 1000 Meinungen, viel Text, wenig Aussage und noch weniger, die mal mit mehr als nur Theo rüberkommen... Für mich nicht mehr weiterverfolgendswert.




ist halt ein Carver IBC Volksbike und kein Alutech und da funktioniert halt das "Hersteller am Tisch festnageln, weil er vor Ort ist, abfüllen und bequatschen nicht   

1000 User 1000 Meinungen, warum nicht, Überschneidungen gibt es hier und da, alles aus dem großen IBC Topf ein paar mal durch gefiltert umgerührt, die verbalen Messerstechereien und Rennradfahrer abgezogen  dann die Essenz gezogen, bleibt schon was brauch- und fahrbares über


----------



## Pleitegeier (16. April 2012)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben...

Ich finde die Aktion hier richtig gut und ich bin gespannt was dabei rumkommt 

Mein allererstes richtiges MTB war vor vielen, vielen Jahren übrigens nen Carver XC Fully. Habe ich einige Jahren gefahren, es ordentlich geprügelt und es hielt und hielt. Nach 5 Jahren oder so hat ein Freund den Rahmen geschrottet. Carver war trotzdem noch so kulant und hat den Rahmen getauscht 

Besonders an die Carver Leute: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## cycophilipp (16. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ist halt ein Carver IBC Volksbike und kein Alutech und da funktioniert halt das "Hersteller am Tisch festnageln, weil er vor Ort ist, abfüllen und bequatschen nicht
> 
> 1000 User 1000 Meinungen, warum nicht, Überschneidungen gibt es hier und da, alles aus dem großen IBC Topf ein paar mal durch gefiltert umgerührt, die verbalen Messerstechereien und Rennradfahrer abgezogen  dann die Essenz gezogen, bleibt schon was brauch- und fahrbares über



Du hast evtl. nicht ganz verstanden was ich sagen wollte - die Idee ist ne gute und dass nichts dabei herüberkommt, kann man ja schon fast ausschliessen! Ich bin aber mittlerweile der Meinung, dass hier Umfragen gereicht hätten und ich es schade finde, dass so wenig konstruktiv dazu beigetragen wurde - bisher. Ausser mir hat einer eine Geometrieskizze gepostet, die wurde dann sogleich auch gleich kritisiert. Verstehst Du nun was ich meine?


----------



## ollo (16. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Du hast evtl. nicht ganz verstanden was ich sagen wollte - die Idee ist ne gute und dass nichts dabei herüberkommt, kann man ja schon fast ausschliessen! Ich bin aber mittlerweile der Meinung, dass hier Umfragen gereicht hätten und ich es schade finde, dass so wenig konstruktiv dazu beigetragen wurde - bisher. Ausser mir hat einer eine Geometrieskizze gepostet, die wurde dann sogleich auch gleich kritisiert. Verstehst Du nun was ich meine?




ja, verstehe ich und ich denke es braucht noch etwas Geduld und selbst wenn die Geo Skizze Kritisiert wurde, ja was soll es, entweder ich stehe zu meiner Skizze und "verteidige" sie oder schweige ..... steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein


----------



## cycophilipp (16. April 2012)

gut dass wir das geklärt haben!


----------



## scottfreakx (16. April 2012)

geo-skizze? Wo? sry habs wohl überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Du hast evtl. nicht ganz verstanden was ich sagen wollte - die Idee ist ne gute und dass nichts dabei herüberkommt, kann man ja schon fast ausschliessen! Ich bin aber mittlerweile der Meinung, dass hier Umfragen gereicht hätten und ich es schade finde, dass so wenig konstruktiv dazu beigetragen wurde - bisher. Ausser mir hat einer eine Geometrieskizze gepostet, die wurde dann sogleich auch gleich kritisiert. Verstehst Du nun was ich meine?


erst muss man mal wissen bzw. festlegen, was für ein beik das überhaupt werden soll, also das ziel bestimmen (kategorie, zielgruppe, evtl. auch preisrahmen). 
erst dann kann man über lösungen nachdenken.

also: für wen ist das beik gedacht, wer soll wo damit rumfahren? das bestimmt die rahmenbedingungen, danach kann man konkreter werden. 

und dafür ist deine zeichnung eben noch zu früh.


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2012)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Und genau das ist meine Befürchtung, da ich eben noch vor der Frage der Anschaffung: Enduro VS All-Mountain stehe aber auch solche Touren im Hinterkopf habe.


 ich kann kaum glauben, dass das ernstgemeint ist: das sind doch keine diskreten kategorien mit scharfem übergang. 
im gegenteil: bei den meisten beiks ist es doch schwer, die überhaupt so klar einzuordnen. wer sagt dir denn, wo genau der übergang zwischen den kategorien ist? 
gibt es denn ein bewertungsschema, das dir verbietet eine tour mit einem beik zu fahren, das nicht genau in die entsprechende kategorie fällt?


----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2012)

mal ein kleiner denk anstoß:

ich wünsche mir seit geraumer zeit ein system, das einen ähnlichen zweck verfolgt wie der DYAD Dämpfer vom neuen Jekyll von Cannondale.

160 oder mehr Federweg im vollen, und reduziert auf 120 beim bergauffahren.

Umschaltbar am umlenkhebel oder mit fernbedienung beim Lenker.

Die Idee wäre eine mechanische Hebeländerung, ein kreisrundes Langloch im Umlenkhebel, welches Im Sag genau Zentrisch zum fixen Dämpferpunkt im Hauptrahmen ist, um beim Umschalten keine lageänderungsenergie aufwenden zu müssen, sprich um sich selber nicht selbst mit dem daumen hochheben zu müssen.

dadurch hat man ein strafferes setup bergauf(bei gleichbleibender Federrate beim Dämpfer), die druckstufe wird straffer(durch schnellere kolbenbewegung aufgrund niedrigerer übersetzung) und die zugstufe ist ebenso langsamer.

Knackpunkt ist natürlich die Realisierung eines "on the fly" Umschalters, welcher komplett simpel ist, spielfrei, und ohne lästigen kraftaufwand, dabei dezent, aus wenigen Einzelteilen und absolut problemlos ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. April 2012)

@cycophilipp:

Die richtig interessanten Sachen gehen ja jetzt erst los... beim Thema Fahrwerk und Konstruktion gehts weniger um Meinungen als um die technische Umsetzung. Ich hoffe da wird auch viel konstruktiver Input in Form von durchdachten Skizzen, Bildern und Vorschlägen kommen. Zur Zeit werden ja noch viele Ideen wild durcheinander geworfen.

Um das in eine etwas übersichtlichere Form zu bringen werden wir auch alsbald die abgeschlossenen Threads schließen. Zusätzlich ist ein Thread angedacht, bei dem nur die Moderatoren posten können und immer wieder die gesammelten Informationen auf den Punkt bringen. Dann muss man sich nicht durch so viele Wiederholungen klicken.

Was ich generell noch sagen wollte:
Ihr habt hier alle die Möglichkeit einen kompletten Produktentwicklungsprozess zu verfolgen. Das geht natürlich nicht so schnell wie in einer 45min N24-Doku. Dafür ist der Einblick hinter die Kulissen auch viel tiefer und ihr könnt ein Gefühl dafür bekommen was für ein Aufwand dahinter steckt. Also nicht zu viel Äktschion auf einmal erwarten 

EDIT: Uiiii... da kann die Antwort wohl etwas spät... ganz schön was los hier

Nochn EDIT: Wenn wir technische Vorschläge diskutieren, dann bitte keine Posts wie "hatten wir schon alles", "das ist Mist" und "braucht kein Mensch" ... die technische Diskussion muss schon mit klaren Infos gefüttert werden, wenn einem was nicht gefällt muss er dann schon begründen warum das so ist. So bekommen wir dann auch wirklich eine konstruktive Diskussion mit weniger Wiederholungen.


----------



## cycophilipp (16. April 2012)

gut dann wart ich einfach mal ab


----------



## dubbel (16. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> mal ein kleiner denk anstoß:
> 
> ich wünsche mir seit geraumer zeit ein system, das einen ähnlichen zweck verfolgt wie der DYAD Dämpfer vom neuen Jekyll von Cannondale.
> 
> Umschaltbar am umlenkhebel oder mit fernbedienung beim Lenker.



dieses mechanische umstellen ist doch nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
würde ich sein lassen, das gefällt den leuten an scott genius und cannondale jekyll auch nicht.
entweder smart oder gar nicht.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> dieses mechanische umstellen ist doch nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> würde ich sein lassen, das gefällt den leuten an scott genius und cannondale jekyll auch nicht.
> entweder smart oder gar nicht.



dem stimme ich zu! macht zudem das ganze system anfälliger.


----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2012)

etwas einfacheres als was mechanisches gibt es nicht, da es einfach zu handhaben ist und wenn es gut gebaut ist keine probleme machen kann.

man müsste es halt optisch so halten, dass es einfach komplett unauffällig ist.

warum ist mechanisch immer schlecht und altbacken?

das umstellen ist der grund, warum die kunden sich für ein genius entscheiden, und auch das jekyll hat die verstellung als alleinstellungsmerkmal.

gäbe es das als problemloses unauffälligs teil als mechanisches prinzip, wäre das eine super sache. man muss es ja nicht nutzen, aber man kann.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (16. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> etwas einfacheres als was mechanisches gibt es nicht, da es einfach zu handhaben ist und wenn es gut gebaut ist keine probleme machen kann.
> 
> man müsste es halt optisch so halten, dass es einfach komplett unauffällig ist.
> 
> ...


Die Leute sollten sich lieber ein gescheites Fahrrad für ihren Einsatzzweck kaufen statt immer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu suchen. Ein Bike mit vernünftigem Fahrwerk fährt bei vollem Federweg genauso gut bergauf wie bei reduziertem.

Im Wald trifft man nurnoch Menschen die mit 160mm- Carbon- Fullies auf Trails rumfahren die man locker mit nem Cyclocrosssrad meistern kann. Aber klar, wenn der Händler ihnen ein Hardtail verkauft hätte, dann hätte er ja nix verdient. Da braucht man dann auch eine Federwegsreduzierung, klar, je näher man an das eigentlich passende Hardtail kommt, umso besser.

Mehr verstellbare Teile am Rad bedeuten nur mehr Wartungsaufwand und mehr potentielle Defekte.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller in diesem Rahmen in eine möglichst klare Richtung zu denken, etwas das es so noch nicht gibt konsequent umzusetzen, statt es (wieder mal) allen recht machen zu wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (16. April 2012)

das ist halt eben nicht ganz so.

ein downhillfahrwerk und ein crosscountry fahrwerk unterscheiden sich halt deutlich.

macht man eines für beides hat man immer einen kompromiss.

will man bei beidem was wirklich optimiertes, muss man umdrehen können.
bei nem DH fahrwerk mit 30% sag versinkst du bergauf bei rund 160-180mm Federweg einfach stark nach hinten ein...

aber naja, bisher findets die mehrheit blöd - also eh sinnfrei...


----------



## Max_V (17. April 2012)

Du könntest ja die Dämpfer mittels Co²-Kartusche(im Rahmen eingebaut) die Dämpfer härten, wenn du ein HT-Gefühl willst und entlehren wenn du Federweg brauchst.
Funkt aber nicht in dem Bereich in dem das Rad angesiedelt ist sondern beim HT-CC-Marathon Hybrid.

"Macht man ein Bike für beide Einsatzgebiete hat man immer einen Kompromiss"  ist eine der besten Aussagen.


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2012)

is ja konservativer als der Papst hier...


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2012)

Das stimmt....Ich will aber meine alte Radgröße...26 Zoll bitte...was anderes kenne ich nicht...mimimimi


----------



## ollo (17. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> das ist halt eben nicht ganz so.
> 
> .........
> macht man eines für beides hat man immer einen kompromiss.
> ...



naja, hängt von der Bike Geo und einer Absenkbaren Gabel ab, mit einem DHler würde ich auch keine Berge rauffahren wollen .....  bei der Fanes mit 170 mm und einer abgesenkten Gabel, stellt sich ein Sitzwinkel von fast 75 Grad  ein, da ist es schwer mit nach hinten einsinken, wippen tut es im 5 mm Bereich und fällt nicht auf und wenn es dann noch nicht passt gibt es Bionicon


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> naja, hängt von der Bike Geo und einer Absenkbaren Gabel ab, mit einem DHler würde ich auch keine Berge rauffahren wollen .....  bei der Fanes mit 170 mm und einer abgesenkten Gabel, stellt sich ein Sitzwinkel von fast 75 Grad  ein, da ist es schwer mit nach hinten einsinken, wippen tut es im 5 mm Bereich und fällt nicht auf und wenn es dann noch nicht passt gibt es Bionicon



Der letzte Teil war gut. Das Ironwood hat mich von der Vereinbarkeit von 200mm und Tourentauglichkeit kuriert.
So ein wenig Kompromissbereitschaft muß man vom Nutzer schon erwarten können, bis...wer weiß wann. Bis dahin kann man aber auch jetzt schon auf dem Markt sehr taugliche Fahrräder kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael_H (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe inzwischen die ersten 1000 km mit meinem Jekyll hinter mir und finde die Verstellung klasse. Den Unterscheid spürt man deutlich, mit 90mm ist es recht straff abgestimmt und lässt sich echt gut bergauf bewegen. Mit 150 mm geht es Berg ab gut zur Sache. Den einzigen Nachteil den ich bei dem Konzept wirklich sehe ist der schwere (ca. 700 g) und recht komplexe Dämpfer. Da kann natürlich immer etwas kaputt gehen. Durch das Pullshock Design ist der Hinterbau natürlich auch recht aufwändig, was man beim Jekyll auch deutlich sieht was sie für einen Aufwand betrieben haben um einen steifen Hinterbau hin zu bekommen. Das liegt sicher mit daran das der Hinterbau so weit vorne befestigt ist und damit der Hebel recht lang wird. 

Als vergleich zum Jekyll habe ich noch der Vertride mit 180 mm Federweg, das lässt sich trotz Propedal deutlich schlechter den Berg hoch fahren, obwohl die beiden Bikes fast gleich schwer sind (13,35 zu 13,75 kg fahrfertig).

Insgesamt finde ich das Konzept des Jekylls sehr gelungen und würde mir so etwas in der Art auch beim IBC Bike wünschen.


----------



## dubbel (17. April 2012)

angesichts der tatsache, dass du ein jekyll hast und es gut findest: 
würdest du demnächst das jekyll verkaufen und dir dafür statt dessen das carver-bike zulegen?


----------



## tebis (17. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> angesichts der tatsache, dass du ein jekyll hast und es gut findest:
> würdest du demnächst das jekyll verkaufen und dir dafür statt dessen das carver-bike zulegen?



Die Antwort darauf kann man nicht geben, solange man die Alternative (sprich: das Carver-Bike) nicht kennt.


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> naja, hängt von der Bike Geo und einer Absenkbaren Gabel ab, mit einem DHler würde ich auch keine Berge rauffahren wollen .....  bei der Fanes mit 170 mm und einer abgesenkten Gabel, stellt sich ein Sitzwinkel von fast 75 Grad  ein, da ist es schwer mit nach hinten einsinken, wippen tut es im 5 mm Bereich und fällt nicht auf und wenn es dann noch nicht passt gibt es Bionicon





du gehst jetzt hier davon aus, dass deine gabel absenkbar ist - wo hier der technische vorteil(und einfachheit) gegenüber einem reduzierbaren FW hinten ist erschließt sich mir nicht.  

na klar kann ich bei nem großen enduro den sattel so nach vorne stellen dass ich auch eingesunken noch gut pedalieren kann - dann fahr ich aber einmal auf der ebene und muss mehr nach hinten treten als normal - weil der sattel so weit vorne ist.

und dann die aussage "na klar mit nem downhillbike fahr ich ja nicht bergauf" 
wollen wir denn nicht eigentlich so ein downhill fähiges bike(heute genannt enduro) auch gut bergauffahren. es schließt sich ja nicht zwangsläufig aus, dass man ein bike, das bergab bestens läuft, auch bergauf sehr gut fahren kann - schließlich ist das die idee eines enduros


----------



## dubbel (17. April 2012)

tebis schrieb:


> Die Antwort darauf kann man nicht geben, ...



klar, war auch eher ne rhetorische frage. 
aber es ist doch anzunehmen, dass der typische jekyll-genius-kunde mit dem, was es gibt zufrieden ist.
will man kopieren, oder eine alternative anbieten?


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. April 2012)

Ich dachte das war die Idee des "Mountainbikes".


----------



## cycophilipp (17. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> klar, war auch eher ne rhetorische frage.
> aber es ist doch anzunehmen, dass der typische jekyll-genius-kunde mit dem, was es gibt zufrieden ist.



Es soll lt. meinem ortsansässigen Radhändler Genius-Kunden geben, die sich ein Jahr später beschweren, dass der Service dieses Dämpfers gemacht werden muss und sauteuer ist, nicht nur um Garantieverlust vorzubeugen. 

Also bitte für ein IBC-Bike KEINERLEI Dämpfersonderlösungen. 160mm bei 216/63mm Dämpfer, 150mm bei 200/57mm - wer von euch hat schonmal unterwegs/im Urlaub/etc. einen undicht werdenden Dämpfer gehabt? Was machste auf nem Alpencross mit dem Zugdämpfer? Wenn sonst kein anderer (Standard-)Dämpfer irgendwie reinpasst... ist doch Blödsinn.

Natürlich fährts besser bergauf oder ist noch universeller. aber kostet am Ende leider mehr als die meisten hier erwarten, vor allem wenns von Carver kommt.

EDIT: mit "vor allem wenns von Carver kommt" wollte ich sagen, dass so eine Sonderlösung nicht zum Image der Marke aufgrund des zu erwartenden Preises passen wird und auch nicht zum Forenbike


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2012)

Bin auch für Standard(maß)dämpfer, fürs IBC-Bike bitte CaneCreek DB Air oder Coil.
Als Lager bitte Gleitlager und als Lack bitte die Pulverung, die es bei Nicolai mal als Nanopulverung gab. 
Als Farben sind alle Farben denkbar, solange sie schwarz sind.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin auch für Standard(maß)dämpfer, fürs IBC-Bike bitte CaneCreek DB Air oder Coil.
> Als Lager bitte Gleitlager und als Lack bitte die Pulverung, die es bei Nicolai mal als Nanopulverung gab.
> Als Farben sind alle Farben denkbar, solange sie schwarz sind.



CCDB wirds wenn wohl höchstens in der HighendAussattung, denke ich mal. Ich würde eher sagen Monarch RC3 oder Plus. Da hab ich noch nie wirklich schlechtes gehört, Service sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Gleitlager, ich bitte drum! 

Schwarz? find ich persönlich ja ein bissel Fad. Bin mal gespannt ob die Farb/Decal-Wahl auch zur Abstimmung gestellt wird. Wenn ja muss ich rechtzeitig Popcorn besorgen, das gibt bestimmt ein feines Hauen und Stechen, bei dem am Ende dann Weiß, Schwarz oder Raw (is ja angeblich das neue Schwarz) bei rum kommt


----------



## teatimetom (17. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Als Farben sind alle Farben denkbar, solange sie schwarz sind.



Meiner Meinung !
Sie können jede Farbe haben, solange sie schwarz ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (17. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> EDIT: mit "vor allem wenns von Carver kommt" wollte ich sagen, dass so eine Sonderlösung nicht zum Image der Marke aufgrund des zu erwartenden Preises passen wird und auch nicht zum Forenbike


Zu welcher Marke würde es passen?

 Passiert ja jetzt nicht alle Tage, dass Firmen die Stangenware produzieren hier so ein Projekt starten. Ich würde daraus schließen, dass es eben auch um dieses Image geht. Carver will sicher nicht danach genauso aussehen wie vor dem Projekt.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. April 2012)

@schnellejungend

Geile Sig!


----------



## cycophilipp (17. April 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Zu welcher Marke würde es passen?
> 
> Passiert ja jetzt nicht alle Tage, dass Firmen die Stangenware produzieren hier so ein Projekt starten. Ich würde daraus schließen, dass es eben auch um dieses Image geht. Carver will sicher nicht danach genauso aussehen wie vor dem Projekt.



Es passt definitiv besser zu Scott/Cannondale/Specialized/Firmen, die groß sind und finanziell eine Sonderentwicklung stemmen können. Viel schlimmer wäre es doch, wenn Carver mit so einem Spezial-Bonbon daherkommt und das danach floppt (weil die Leute keinen 3-4000 Euro mit Carver drauf wollen bzw. es unter Umständen zu wenig fürs Geld taugt). Ein kaputtes Image zu reparieren ist auch aufwendiger, als ein billiges aufzuwerten. Und Räder mit Spezialdämpfern, die nur im Zusammenarbeit mit OEMs möglich sind, werden nicht in einem Forum beschlossen und dort zum Teil mitentwickelt, das sollten dann deren Entwicklungsabteilungen machen, sonst heißts am Schluss noch, dass Carver-Bikes in Foren entwickelt werden müssen weil sie das selbst nicht auf die Reihe bringen... Meinungsbildung geht heute leider sehr schnell und klebt dann wie Kaugummi.


----------



## free.rider (17. April 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Du fährst bestimmt auch noch trabant\lada und hast blümschentapete an der Wand. Funktioniert ja warum neues kennenlernen??
> 
> manche sind sowas von beratungsresistent...



Nö, nen BMW und Tapete habe ich nicht an der Wand. Und nur weil ich von Carver nix halte bin ich also Beratungsresistent.


----------



## schnellejugend (17. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> ...


Ich war geistig im Radgrößenthread, sorry. Das Dämpferthema sehe ich genauso wie du.


----------



## ollo (17. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> du gehst jetzt hier davon aus, dass deine gabel absenkbar ist - wo hier der technische vorteil(und einfachheit) gegenüber einem reduzierbaren FW hinten ist erschließt sich mir nicht.
> 
> na klar kann ich bei nem großen enduro den sattel so nach vorne stellen dass ich auch eingesunken noch gut pedalieren kann - dann fahr ich aber einmal auf der ebene und muss mehr nach hinten treten als normal - weil der sattel so weit vorne ist.
> 
> ...




Nein.... bei meiner Fanes muß ich nichts absenken, da sie auch ohne Absenkung einen sehr steilen und angenehmen Sitzwinkel hat, der sich bei einer MÖGLICHEN Vorhandenen Absenkbaren Gabel noch mal vergrößert und man tritt weder Berghoch von hinten rein noch in der Ebene von vorne.  Sattelverschieberei braucht es bei der Fanes also nicht.

Ein DH Bike so wie sie im Allgemeinen vorgestellt werden, möchte ich nach wie vor nicht den Berg hoch treten ....... 170 mm sind für mich schon DH Federwege, bei einem anderen fängt das erst bei 200 an und na klar will ich ein Bike welches Berg auf gut geht und Bergab genauso (ich habe sogar schon so ein Bike), wenn sich das jetzt auf 200mm übertragen lässt ohne Absenkhilfen dann wird auch für den der erst bei 200 mm von DH spricht, das Gras wieder ein bisschen Grüner.

Also nichts gegen hinten im Federweg reduziert, es geht aber auch schon ein Großteil über eine sinnvolle Geo. Ich habe eine Realvergleich zwischen Liteville 901 und der Fanes in Identischen Gebieten mit identischer Ausstattung und da ist ganz klar die Fanes mit der besseren Geo der Sieger ohne irgendwelche Absenk- Blockier- Reduziermechanismen


----------



## Doc_Rock (17. April 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Schwarz? find ich persönlich ja ein bissel Fad. Bin mal gespannt ob die Farb/Decal-Wahl auch zur Abstimmung gestellt wird.



Bei den aktuellen Carver Rädern ist es so das es sowohl knallige als auch gedeckte farbvarianten gibt. Was ich eigendlich ganz gut find, ich mag mein Bike bunt!


----------



## BommelMaster (18. April 2012)

wie gesagt wirst du auch bei dem fanes rad in der ebene nicht optimal sitzen...

aber sorry - tust du sicher!

sonderanfertigung für dämpfer ist wirklich schwierig, das is auch bissl blödsinn - es sei denn man garantiert eine absolute funktionstüchtigkeit, aber ich glaube das ist bei dem bike eh kein thema. und es gibt spezialisten die ohne eigenen aufwand bessere dämpfer bauen...


trotzdem würde ich es schön finden, wenn in die richtung der verstellbaren geo nachgedacht wird.

der unterschied zwischen einem Rad, das bergauf gut geht, spritzig ist und knackig vorwärts zieht, und einem bergaborientierten Rad, das einfach tiefer ist, flacher ist usw sind doch sehr groß.

es zeigt auch die entscheidung nummmer #1 dass sich die meisten zwischen all mountain und enduro bewegen, als das gewünschte Rad.

ich bin der meinung, dass das jekyll diesen spagat im einsatzbereich am besten schafft, einfach weil sie für jeden bereich die ideale basis ist, den anderen bereich aber nicht ausschließt.

das liteville 301 macht diesen spagat auch, indem sie je nach einsatzbereich eine andere gabel einbauen, und ggbf die wippen anpassen. nur ist die FW anpassung per wippen tausch irgendwie nicht zeitgemäß, außerdem ist die Kennlinie im 301 einfach für wirkliches downhillfahren nicht passend durch ihren nicht sehr soften anfangsbereich.

@ ollo: ich glaube du würdest einen deutlichen unterschied zum fanes spüren, wenn du bergauf mit einem 130mm fully und bergab mit einem abfahrtslastigen 170mm enduro fahren würdest - dann müsstest du nicht mit dem kompromiss eines steilen(manchmal in der ebene zuuu steilen sitzwinkel) rumfahren.

warum nicht mal über die verknüpfung dieser beiden biketypen nachdenken?
es geht ja erstmal um ideensammlung. eine technische lösung kann sich ja im laufe der zeit entwickeln


----------



## ollo (18. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wie gesagt wirst du auch bei dem fanes rad in der ebene nicht optimal sitzen...
> 
> aber sorry - tust du sicher!
> 
> ...



ja in der tat das tue ich und es fährt sich genauso gut im Flachen wie mein 301, dafür ist es aber Bergab nicht so schön... das 301 

Zu steil ist an der Fanes nichts und Bergauf ist sie mit ihren 170 mm nicht schlechter als das 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (18. April 2012)

Selbst wenn man in der Ebene nicht optimal sitzen würde - wie lange fährt man mit einem Enduro (bzw. generell MTB) in der Ebene und will dabei noch maximal Gas geben? Wenn ich in der Ebene fahren will, nehme ich ein RR.
Auch will ich an einem Tourenbike gar kein DH-Fahrwerk, gerade auch bergab nicht. Damit geht die Spritzigkeit verloren und mit Touren-Schutzausrüstung will ich auch kein DH-Speed fahren. Zudem habe ich am Freerider auch andere (nicht nur schwerere) Teile als am Trailbike. Ein Bike für alles wird immer ein Kompromiss bleiben, Verstellsysteme hin oder her. Ich habe da in letzter Zeit viel rumprobiert.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. April 2012)

also ich will schon wenn ich mit dem endur unterwegs bin von daheim losfahren, das sind halt mal 10 km anfahrt, und ich würd mir wünsche wenn ich auf dem weg dahin den vorwärtsdrang eines crosscountry fullys.

wenn ihr das net wollt - euer problem!

@ ollo - ok ich täusch mich wohl, das fanes scheint alles perfekt zu machen...

wobei das mit felgenbremsen so war...
mit hardtails so war... eigentlich mit starrgabeln auch ... war alles absolut ausreichend

was will man eigentlich mehr als so ein starres ding?

ein kompromiss bleibt natürlich was das gesamtgewicht angeht, weil die stabilität halt ausreichend sein muss.

wobei wir hier nicht von 5kg mehrgewicht reden. ein downhillfähiges bike kann man locker auf ca 14 - 14,5 kg bringen mit downhillreifen wohlgemerkt.

der letzte bleibende kompromiss ist dann die reifenwahl.

aber die geo, die komponenten wie bremsen, scahltung, anbauteile wie vorbau lenker etc haben mit dem einsatzbereich eigentlich nichts zu tun.

das einzige was bleibt, ist die sitzposition, also der vorwärtsdrang bzw die geo bergab.
das unterscheidet halt das bike.

deshalb gibts absenkbare gabeln usw. aber warum hier nicht mal in die richtung der verstellbaren geo gehen.

bedingung natürlich: problemlos  - leicht - intuitiv ... falls das nicht möglich ist und sich keine lösung dafür findet, muss man es eh auslassen


----------



## ollo (18. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> @ ollo - ok ich täusch mich wohl, das fanes scheint alles perfekt zu machen...
> 
> ....




es kommt dem sehr sehr nahe (was so gewünscht ist, liegt wohl auch daran das es genauso wie das Carver Bike mit Hilfe des Forum zusammengebastelt wurde)  Du solltest mal eines Fahren, kann ja sein das  Dein empfinden was anderes sagt. Der steile Sitzwinkel liest sich dramatischer als er in Natur ist.


----------



## berkel (18. April 2012)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn ihr das net wollt - euer problem!


"Wir" haben ja kein Problem. Vielleicht hast nur du das Problem. Wie war das mit dem Geisterfahrer ... 



BommelMaster schrieb:


> ein kompromiss bleibt natürlich was das gesamtgewicht angeht, weil die stabilität halt ausreichend sein muss.
> 
> wobei wir hier nicht von 5kg mehrgewicht reden. ein downhillfähiges bike kann man locker auf ca 14 - 14,5 kg bringen mit downhillreifen wohlgemerkt.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre am Freerider andere Kurbeln, Pedale, Bremsen, Schaltung, Laufräder, Federlemente als am Trailbike und ich möchte die auch nicht anders haben. Wie praxisgerecht ein DH-fähiges Bike mit 14kg ist (auch vom Preis) bleibt fraglich. Mein Freerider wiegt 17kg und da habe ich auch nicht einfach wahllos die schwersten Teile dran gepappt.


----------



## cycophilipp (18. April 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man in der Ebene nicht optimal sitzen würde - wie lange fährt man mit einem Enduro (bzw. generell MTB) in der Ebene und will dabei noch maximal Gas geben? Wenn ich in der Ebene fahren will, nehme ich ein RR.
> Auch will ich an einem Tourenbike gar kein DH-Fahrwerk, gerade auch bergab nicht. Damit geht die Spritzigkeit verloren und mit Touren-Schutzausrüstung will ich auch kein DH-Speed fahren. Zudem habe ich am Freerider auch andere (nicht nur schwerere) Teile als am Trailbike. Ein Bike für alles wird immer ein Kompromiss bleiben, Verstellsysteme hin oder her. Ich habe da in letzter Zeit viel rumprobiert.



Du grenzt das so dermaßen ab, dass man den Eindruck bekommt, die Einrad-Lösung wäre nicht möglich. Derweil geschieht das nur in Deinem Kopf... ich brauch doch kein Rad, um nun Downhill zu fahren, sondern fahre mit meinem Rad den Downhill so, wie es denn mit meinem Rad möglich ist. Den Kompromiss bestimmt man bei einer Einradlösung nach seinem eigenen Schwerpunkt. Ich bin die letzten Jahre knapp 16kg des Öfteren in der Ebene durch die Gegend gefahren, weil ICH ein stabiles Rad wollte, mit dem ich auch mal bikepark-prügeln kann. Und jedem das Seine, aber geht nicht, gibts nicht. Man kann auch überaus schnell und mit viel Spaß mit ner CC-Karre bergab fahren. 

Heutzutage ist die Einradlösung möglicher denn je. Spaß ist, was ihr draus macht...


----------



## dubbel (18. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist die Einradlösung möglicher denn je. Spaß ist, was ihr draus macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (18. April 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> Und jedem das Seine, aber geht nicht, gibts nicht. Man kann auch überaus schnell und mit viel Spaß mit ner CC-Karre bergab fahren.


Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es nicht geht, aber es ist und bleibt ein Kompromiss. Ich will das auch niemandem ausreden.
Im übrigen fahre ich auch gerne mit meinem ungefederten Bike ohne Gangschaltung auf den Trails wo ich sonst mit dem AM fahre. Ich mag gerade die unterschiedlichen Charaktere meiner Bikes und würde ungern alles und immer mit dem gleichen Bike fahren.
Ich bin auch mit meinem Trailbike im Bikepark gefahren, so wie du sagst "wie es mit dem Rad eben möglich ist" (und das ist gar nicht so langsam), mir macht es da aber trotzdem nicht halb so viel Spaß wie mit einem Bigbike.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. April 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> es kommt dem sehr sehr nahe (was so gewünscht ist, liegt wohl auch daran das es genauso wie das Carver Bike mit Hilfe des Forum zusammengebastelt wurde)  Du solltest mal eines Fahren, kann ja sein das  Dein empfinden was anderes sagt. Der steile Sitzwinkel liest sich dramatischer als er in Natur ist.



also ich hab genug räder, die alle samt gut fahren, sowohl bergauf als auch bergab, einen steileren sitzwinkel kann man an jedem rad leicht erreichen indem man sattel und stütze dementsprechend auswählt
Trotz DEM spürst du einen himmelweiten unterschied, wenn du mit einem 170er fully mit gerader stütze, schlanker klemmung und nach vorne geschobenen sattel rauffährst, und wenn du mit einem 120er fully bergauffährst, einfach der vorwärtsdrang ist ein komplett andrer, das hängt mit dem federweg und der sich ergebenden sitzposition im gelände zusammen.

die daten tretlagehöhe und hinterbaulänge, lenkwinkel und oberrohr, radstand usw können da identisch sein, das gesamtgewicht von einem oder 2 kg unterschied machens da auch nicht, aber wenn du bei soft abgestimmten 170mm einen trail bergauf fährst, bist du einfach VIEL behäbiger unterwegs. Muss man sich zwangsläufig mit so einem kompromiss bis zum lebensende zufrieden geben?
Warum nicht mal an die sache gehen, ein Rad zu bauen, das hier alle belange soweit technisch möglich befriedigt - allen unkenrufen "das war früher besser - das brauchts nicht oder wir sind alle zufrieden mit dem was wir haben" zum trotz

es geht doch genau darum, etwas besseres zu schaffen ....
vor 100 jahren waren auch dampfmaschinen das maß aller dinge, im grunde sind wir jetz froh, dass nicht mehr alles stinkt.




berkel schrieb:


> "Wir" haben ja kein Problem. Vielleicht hast nur du das Problem. Wie war das mit dem Geisterfahrer ...
> 
> Ich fahre am Freerider andere Kurbeln, Pedale, Bremsen, Schaltung, Laufräder, Federlemente als am Trailbike und ich möchte die auch nicht anders haben. Wie praxisgerecht ein DH-fähiges Bike mit 14kg ist (auch vom Preis) bleibt fraglich. Mein Freerider wiegt 17kg und da habe ich auch nicht einfach wahllos die schwersten Teile dran gepappt.



hast du schonmal xt kurbeln, 360g pedale(hochwertige!!!),  xtr/xt bremsen(mit ca 250-280g pro stück) usw kaputt gemacht?

laufräder sind, wenn sie ordentlich gemacht sind super stabil zu bauen, ohne 700g felgen und dt alpine 3 zu benutzen. eine ztr flow machts vor, die hat 470g und hält so EINIGES aus. und wenn du eine ähnliche felge mit 550g baust, hat sie auch noch einige reserven mehr, und wiegt trotzdem keine 700g.

es ist problemlos möglich ein bike zu bauen mit 15-16 kg gewicht, stahlfederelemente, downhillreifen, das DU nicht kaputt bekommst. eine voraussetzung ist natürlich, das material da zu verstärken, wo es benötigt wird, und da wegzunehmen, wo es sinnlos ist - das ist die aufgabe des konstrukteurs und benötigt natürlich einen gewissen Testaufwand, der bei Truvativ Hussefelt kurbeln mit 1 kg lebengewicht sicher nicht in dem maß gemacht wurde.


----------



## Smilymarco (27. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


>




Ich find meine Einrad-Lösung da bissl schöner


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2012)

Ich packe die Trailrakete mal hier rein, im Fahrwerksthread passen die Designlösungen ja nicht so.
Jetzt freudig-aggressiver:



Und schon mal mit einem provisorischen Schweif. Den könnte man vielleicht mit in die Lackierung einbeziehen:


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Mai 2012)

Könnte der Schweif nicht auch ein verwischendes Carver-Logo sein?


----------



## m2000 (2. Mai 2012)

Hmm, ich bezweifle, daß Carver eine Rakete haben möchte, welche ihr Logo auspupst...


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Mai 2012)

1. Wenn der Rahmen in D-Land gepulvert werden würde, dann sollte freie Farbwahl möglich sein. Meinetwegen gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis. Was nütz ein technisch schönes Bike, wenn es dann z.B. Gelb ist, nur weil es so entschieden wurde.

2. Pinion wäre schon eine Variante, wenn es "nach vorne gerichtet" sein soll.

3. Haltbarkeit ( Rahmen, Lager ) unbedingt vor Gewichtoptimierung stellen.

4. Klapperfreies Bike: Züge, Bremsleitungen....so verlegen, daß nix aneinanderschlagen kann. Ohne Kettenschaltung wäre auch das Schlagen der Kette eliminiert.

5. Falls das einfach machbar ist: Das Bike so konstruieren, daß 26" UND 27.5" verbaut werden kann. Jeder kann sich dann selbst entscheiden.

6. Elegant integriertes kleines "Fach" für Schlauch und Multitool.

7. Flaschenhalter ( bzw. Platz für selbigen, 0,75l )


----------



## mooose (5. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich packe die Trailrakete mal hier rein, im Fahrwerksthread passen die Designlösungen ja nicht so.
> Jetzt freudig-aggressiver:
> 
> 
> ...



sieht echt stark aus, aber jetzt bräuchts als Konkurenz mal ein "Konterfei" vom "Trailkanzler"


----------



## Ehrenfeld (5. Mai 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> 2. Pinion wäre schon eine Variante, wenn es "nach vorne gerichtet" sein soll.


Wurde in den letzten Wochen mehrfach erklärt, dass das leider keine Variante ist - zu aufwändig, speziell und zudem zu teuer. Und eine extra Variante ist vermutlich nicht realisierbar.


pixelquantec schrieb:


> 3. Haltbarkeit ( Rahmen, Lager ) unbedingt vor Gewichtoptimierung stellen.


Hier gibt´s die Ergebnisse der User: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=577071


pixelquantec schrieb:


> 5. Falls das einfach machbar ist: Das Bike so konstruieren, daß 26" UND 27.5" verbaut werden kann. Jeder kann sich dann selbst entscheiden.


Siehe auch hier die Umfrage, wurde alles schon entschieden: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/04/19/internet-community-bike-entscheidung-2-die-laufradgroesse/


----------



## RMvolcano (6. Mai 2012)

Die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter anbringen zu können (und GUT nutzen zu können) fänd' ich trotz Trinkrucksäcken ganz sinnvoll. Mein Camelbak liegt nach 1 Jahr Nutzung seit einem Jahr rum, weil ich keine Böcke mehr hatte die Chose dauernd zu reinigen. Auch die LV-Idee mit der Aluschraube als schwächstes Glied der Schaltwerksbefestigung könnte man aufgreifen (sofern das keine Patentsrangeleien gäbe) Auch zusätzliche Gewindeinserts z.B. auf der Kettenstrebe oder am Unterrohr zur (OPTIONALEN) Befestigung von (jaja hässlichen und unnützen  ) Mudflaps ala Crud wären eine sinnvolle, -schätzungsweise- nicht allzu kosten- und gewichtsintesive Zugabe. DURCHGÄNGIGE PM-Montage-Gewinde am Heck würden das Schraubengefriemel im Zaume halten. Von IS halt ICH schonmal garnichts mehr.
Durchgängige Züge (nicht zwangsläufig innenliegend), Tapered Steerer, grades, dickes Oberrohr, Möglichkeit der sinnvollen Verlegung von adj. seatpost-Zügen (option auf innenliegend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Zulaufendes Steuerrohr fände ich persönlich extrem doof. Ist sofort ein Schlag in die Magengrube der Universalität. Wenn dick, dann bitte gleich komplett 1.5", damit jeder jede Gabel oder auch einen Winkelsatz verbauen kann.
Obwohl mir nach wie vor eigentlich nur ein Grund einfällt, nicht auf klassische 1.25" zusetzen - es gibt mittlerweile einige Gabeln nicht mehr mit dem Schaft.


----------



## tibo13 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich zitier dazu mal den Stefan aus dem Lastenheft-Thread...



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Steuerrohr... ich weiß ein geradezu emotionales Thema (siehe z.B. Fanes-Thread), aber auch hier keine Demokratie. Es gibt ein zero stack tapered Steuerrohr (ZS 44 | ZS 56 für die Kenner). Das sieht nicht nur geil aus (meine Meinung), sondern erlaubt mit dem entsprechenden Steuersatz auch ALLE Gabeln, sogar 1.5" durchgehend. Und das der zero stack Standard wegen geringerer Bauhöhe und im Steuerrohr liegender Lager Sinn macht sollte außer Frage stehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Extrem sympatisch...


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2012)

How a bicycle is made - gerade im Klassik-Forum entdeckt.
Passt doch zum Thema.
So liebes IBC - wer erstellt einen aktuellen Film als Antwort?

http://film.britishcouncil.org/how-a-bicycle-is-made


----------



## san_andreas (9. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes, aktuelles Video zum Thema:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18969652"]FROM STEEL: The Making of a Soulcraft on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Igetyou (9. Mai 2012)

Wirklich cool !!


----------



## ams-rider (9. Mai 2012)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> 6. Elegant integriertes kleines "Fach" für Schlauch und Multitool.



meiner meinung nach ne doofe idee
wo soll denn ein fach hin, wo ein schlauch rein passt? ich denke jeder kann, wenn er will, einfach z.B. ne satteltasche kaufen
auch wäre das ja ne super quelle für klappern, was du ja nicht haben willst


----------



## HanzOberlander (9. Mai 2012)

ams-rider schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ne doofe idee
> wo soll denn ein fach hin, wo ein schlauch rein passt? ich denke jeder kann, wenn er will, einfach z.B. ne satteltasche kaufen
> auch wäre das ja ne super quelle für klappern, was du ja nicht haben willst


kannste ja gleich den gefängnisbag nutzen


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Mai 2012)

ams-rider schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach ne doofe idee
> wo soll denn ein fach hin, wo ein schlauch rein passt? ich denke jeder kann, wenn er will, einfach z.B. ne satteltasche kaufen
> auch wäre das ja ne super quelle für klappern, was du ja nicht haben willst


 
Ne Satteltasche am Mountainbike? Ist das ein neuer Trend von dem bisher keiner was gehört hat? Warum nicht gleich einen Gepäckträger?

Wenn das Fach pasend geformt ist ( Das Tool gehört natürlich zum Bike und hat alle am Bike verbauten Inbusgrößen und andere Schraubenantriebe dran. ) klapper auch nix. 
An einem Rahmen gibt es genug Ecken/Winkel wo sowas passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ams-rider (9. Mai 2012)

ich bin mit der satteltasche derselben Meinung und benutze selbst auch keine, aber da er ja wohl nicht sehr gerne einen rucksack benutzt, habe ich satteltasche geschrieben, weils für das trikot mMn ein wenig viel ist
ich fnde, man sollte beim ibc-bike lieber bei erprobten sachen bleiben und nicht das rad neu erfinden wollen!
ich seh schon alle meckern, wenn man dann nur ein bestimmtes tool benutzen kann: für die einen hat es zu wenig funktionen, den anderen ist es zu schwer, manche finden es nur blöd, dass sie vorgeschrieben bekommen, was sie kaufen sollen usw...


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Mai 2012)

Bei jedem Ikea Regal liegen auch die passenden Inbusschlüssel bei.


----------



## ams-rider (9. Mai 2012)

die bekanntlich eine super qualität haben!


----------



## Snap4x (10. Mai 2012)

Wäre für eine Einheits-Schraubenkopf-Art! Entweder Innensechskant oder Torx


----------



## Max_V (10. Mai 2012)

Am Ca..o...le ist das Multitool auch integriert. Genial verbaut, da klappert nix. 
_Ob man(n) es braucht? Will ich mich nicht äussern._


----------



## thegood (10. Mai 2012)

Macht bitte nicht den gleichen Fehler wie beim Fanes - dort ist für meinen Geschmack das Sitzrohr zu lang. Bei 1,81m habe ich mich für den L Rahmen entschieden, die Oberrohrlänge dürfte auch auf keinen Fall kürzer sein ( fahre einen 30mm Vorbau ),aber das Sitzrohr war mir mit einer Reverb im komplett eingefahrenen Zustand eindeutig zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2012)

_Sitzrohrlängendiskussion hier weitergeführt:_

Für mich okay wäre z.B. - wie oben geschrieben - als Kompromiss 62(1)0/470mm als absolute Obergrenze.
Wenn ich das so lese, wäre es wohl ml interessant, hier eine neue Größentabelle für die Trailrakete einzuführen.
...
M - 590/450
L - 610/460
LH - 610/480
XL - 630/480
XXL - 650/500
Das sollte produktionstechnisch den Kohl nicht fett machen, da kein extra Sitzrohr für LL produziert werden muss.


----------



## Ponch (10. Mai 2012)

Als Sitzrohrlänge bei einem L Rahmen würde ich ca. 46cm als optimal empfinden.
Und bitte keine Pressfit 92 etc. Innenlager. Normale BSA Lager haben sich bewährt. Wenn Pressfit dann nur PF30. Aber da das Bike ja eher günstig werden soll nichts für diesen Rahmen.
Durchgängige Zughüllen sind Pflicht. Die Umwerferbefestigung bitte als Direct Mount ausführen.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Mai 2012)

Irgendwer hatte mal erwähnt, HT2 Lager für Verbindung Hauptrahmen und Wippe zu verwenden.

Wo war denn das? Würd ich mir gerne mal anschauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> _Sitzrohrlängendiskussion hier weitergeführt:_
> 
> Für mich okay wäre z.B. - wie oben geschrieben - als Kompromiss 62(1)0/470mm als absolute Obergrenze.
> Wenn ich das so lese, wäre es wohl ml interessant, hier eine neue Größentabelle für die Trailrakete einzuführen.
> ...



Naja, jede zusätzliche Rahmengröße macht aber wieder Aufwand bei der Logistik, ich denke das dürfte mit ein Grund sein weshalb viele kein XL und XXL anbieten. Als Kompromiss würde ich vorschlagen:

M - 590/450
L - 610/470
XL - 630/490
XXL - 650/510

Zusätzlich den Sitzrohrstummel wie bei der Fanes so weit raus stehen lassen, dass er, wenn nötig, noch um 1-2cm gekürzt werden kann


----------



## tibo13 (10. Mai 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Als Sitzrohrlänge bei einem L Rahmen würde ich ca. 46cm als optimal empfinden.
> Und bitte keine Pressfit Innenlager. Normale BSA Lager haben sich bewährt. Alternativ wäre auch PF30 eine tolle Sache. Aber da das Bike ja eher günstig werden soll nichts für diesen Rahmen.
> Durchgängige Zughüllen sind Pflicht. Die Umwerferbefestigung bitte als Direct Mount ausführen.



Dem stimme ich, bis auf die PF30 Geschichte, vollkommen zu. Ich kann gut und gerne auf sämtliches Pressfit-Zeugs, ob nun mit (PF30) oder ohne Lagerschale (BB30), verzichten.

Was die Sitzrohrlänge angeht kann ich nur zu Größe M etwas sagen, da L bei meinen 1,78m in der Regel eh nicht in Frage kommt. Würde aber auch da eher in Richtung Ponch tendieren und sagen L bei 46 und entsprechend M dann halt bei 43/44.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Zusätzlich den Sitzrohrstummel wie bei der Fanes so weit raus stehen lassen, dass er, wenn nötig, noch um 1-2cm gekürzt werden kann



Das ist nicht schlecht. Ist der Stummel auch so weit geschlitzt oder muss man da auch selbst ran?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht. Ist der Stummel auch so weit geschlitzt oder muss man da auch selbst ran?



Ich meine bei der Fanes musste nicht nachgeschlitzt werden, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. Aber ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein dass schon in der Konstruktion zu Berücksichtigen. 
Genaues dürfte Stefan wohl wissen. Bei der Fanes wurden jedenfalls bei mehreren Rahmen nachträglich die Sitzrohrstummel gekürzt, man kann den Rahmen auch gleich so bestellen wenn man es als Sonderwunsch angibt, dann kommt der gleich gkürzt von Alutech.


----------



## teatimetom (11. Mai 2012)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich, bis auf die PF30 Geschichte, vollkommen zu. Ich kann gut und gerne auf sämtliches Pressfit-Zeugs, ob nun mit (PF30) oder ohne Lagerschale (BB30), verzichten.


Pressfit hat schon eine Zukunft, aber wenn man mal beobachtet was ein grosser Hersteller, Specialized am Demo, für Probleme mit den Plastiklagerschalen hat.... diese kommen gerne heraus, Abhilfe schaft ein Metalladapter.

Kann Speci jetzt nix dafür, aber es sind noch nicht alle Hersteller mit guten Adaptern am Start.


----------



## MTB Maade (14. Mai 2012)

Hi,
also eine Idee die mir schon einige Zeit durch den Kopf wirbelt. Carver ist ja eine Firma die hauptsächlich im deutschsprachigen Raum aktiv ist.
Deswegen fände ich eine MIG Version eigentlich ganz super. Also eine Made in Germany Version. Den Rahmen in Schwarz matt Pulverbeschichtung, Dunkelrot und Gold Eloxierte Anbauteile oder Applikationen wie das Logo. Natürlich keine Fahnen oder Flaggen auf dem Rahmen das sieht schlecht aus. Aber das Farbschema ist super. Man könnte z.B. die Kopfmutter am Gabelschaft Gold eloxieren.
Als Kabelführung Nokon, Schaltung Roloff Nabe im Hinterbau, Magura Bremsen, DT Swiss Felgen usw.
Wobei ich hier Germany nicht an die Landesgrenze binden will sondern es auf den Deutschsprachigen Raum beziehe. Was ja zu diesem Forum super passen würde. Denn in diesem Forum finden sich alle die der Sprache mächtig sind an einem Ort zusammen um sich auszutauschen.
Also im Ergebnis ein Produkt Deutschsprachiger Ingenieurskunst 

Bei der Schaltung hieß es ja es soll eine Kettenschaltung werden jedoch müsste in den Hinterbau einer Standart 3x9 Kettenschaltung eine Roloff Narbe doch passen denn ein Hersteller für Kettenschaltungen der etwas taugt habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## DocB (14. Mai 2012)

Es heißt Nabe, nicht Narbe. Schnell merken, sonst darfst Du selber kein "gemacht in Deutschland" fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tibo13 (14. Mai 2012)

MTB Maade schrieb:


> Als Kabelführung Nokon, Schaltung Roloff Narbe im Hinterbau, Magura Bremsen...



Nokon Schaltzughüllen fallen allein schon vom Preis raus (von der grauenvollen Optik ganz zu schweigen), Rohloff Nabe ist auf Grund von Preis und Gewicht absolut uninteressant und bitte, bitte nur keine Magura Bremsen. Die neue MT-Serie ist mehr Schein als Sein, da kann jede günstige Elixir/SLX/RX mehr.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Mai 2012)

Nehmen wir halt SRAM-Schaltkomponenten, da kann man immerhin teilweise "Developed in Germany" draufschreiben


----------



## MTB Maade (14. Mai 2012)

Das soll auch keine Basisversion sein. Klar muss es eine Basisvariante geben. Bei dieser Variante sind solche Spielereien nicht denkbar. Nur fände ich persönlich solch eine Version Toll selbst wenn ich sie selbst zusammenbauen müsste und dafür sicher mehr zahlen würde. So wie sich manche nun mal auch ein Carbon Rad kaufen. Woher kommt den diese Feindseligkeit gegen Nokon die Optik kann äußerst gut sein wenn man weiß was man tut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Mai 2012)

Wofür brauchst du nun Carver um deinen persönlichen Wunsch vom rein deutschen Fahrrad zu realisieren? Gerade wenn du es sogar selbst zusammen bauen willst, gibts doch genügend Möglichkeiten.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Mai 2012)

Ha, Carbon ! Das fände ich interessant, das Carver gleich als Carbonbike zu bringen.


----------



## MTB Maade (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe nie gesagt das ich meinen Wunsch nicht auch anders realisieren kann. Ich brauche auch nicht Carver. Jedoch hatte ich gedacht das ich eventuell nicht der einzige bin der diese Idee Spannend findet. Alle sprechen immer davon wie schlimm es ist das so viel Industrie abwandert aber kaufen dann günstige Produkte aus gewissen Ländern häufig sogar entstanden unter fragwürdigen Bedingungen.
Wer sagt das es nicht auch eine Gruppe gibt die bereit ist sich dagegen zu stellen. Ich persönlich kann ohne Probleme noch ein oder zwei Jahre warten und mir dann ein Rad mit Pinion Getriebe aus einer Manufaktur kaufen. Das ist aber doch nicht Thema dieses Forums. Die frage ist bin ich der einzige kleine Minderheit die diese Idee interessant findet oder nicht!
Die genannten Marken sind nur Beispiele für Marken die ihren Hauptsitz hier haben. SRam entwickelt in Deutschland? Cool das wusste ich noch gar nicht wo sitzen die denn? Gerade solche Infos würden diese Idee weiter bringen. Man könnte die Lokale Fahrradindustrie vorstellen und unterstützen. Aber anscheinend stößt die Idee auf kein Interesse.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Mai 2012)

haben sich gleich im Anfangspost ausgeschlossen, weil dann der zeitliche Vorlauf zu groß ist und die Kosten für so Werkzeuge und Formen für Carbon, sehr hoch werden.


----------



## MTB Maade (14. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte das Rad sollte ein Enduro mit AM Genen sein. Dann ist Carbon sowiso nicht ideal. Ich habe es lieber wenn im schlimmsten Fall sich mein Rahmen verbiegt und nicht unter mir zerbricht. Außerdem verstehe ich immer noch nicht was Carbon im Hobbysport bringt. Wer hat wirklich schon mal diese paar Sekunden die man schneller ist gebraucht?
Nicht gegen die Käufer im Bereich AM oder Race MTB hat es sicher seinen Platz aber in diesem Einsatzgebiet?


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Mai 2012)

Wieviel die Idee spannend finden ist das eine und wieviele dann bereit sind, es zu bezahlen das andere und nur letzteres zählt. Da hat der Markt (wir) also schon entschieden.
Ich finde es zum Beispiel gar nicht soo schade daß die Herstellung abwandert. Es hängen ja auch Jobs an solchen Marken, die wo anders herstellen lassen. Wenn wir dann mal aufzählen, wieviele Marken hier Jobs schaffen mit Eigenproduktion(N, mit Einschränkung Alutech) oder mit ausländischer Fertigung(Radon, Canyon), dann ist das sehr eindeutig. Es verlagern sich halt nur die Arbeitsplätze(MArketing, Design, Verkauf , Service), Beispiel Alutech: die Fanes wird in TW hergestellt, seit dem hat der Jü so viele Leute angestellt wie noch nie zuvor.
Ansonsten finde ich es eh etwas peinlich, wenn eine Exportnation den Binnenmarkt mit "kauft nur MiG" anheizen will, man stelle sich das mal vor, die anderen Länder würde das auch machen... Deutschland exportiert noch immer mehr nach Taiwan als sie importieren(differenz bei 2mrd.). 

Also am Ende liegt die Wahrheit aufem Platz und eine MiG produktion lohnt sich eher bei kleinst Schmieden, nicht mehr bei hohen Stückzahlen, da sind die TW Schmieden besser. 
Und wieviele Kunden sich dafür begeistern lassen, sieht man doch hier. Kaum ein Rad wurde mit diesem Vorsatz aufgebaut und viele Hersteller die mit MiG angefangen haben mußten es aufgeben, weil man da nicht auf Stückzahlen kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Maade (14. Mai 2012)

Muss dir zustimmen auf dem Markt hat sich dieses Konzept bisher wenig durchgesetzt. Jedoch in einem Punkt muss ich meine Aussage präzisieren ich verlange nicht das die Unternehmen alles hier produzieren. Alutech z.B. ist absolut super. Massenproduktion in Deutschland ist kein Erfolgskonzept. Ingenieurskunst in Deutschland schon. Jedoch finde ich es manchmal schade das wir so tolle Innovative Unternehmen haben sie aber meistens nicht beachten.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Mai 2012)

es gab die Masche irgendwann mal bei Centurion NoPogo Eurofighter.
Da wurden nur Teile angeschrschraubt die aus Europa kamen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Mai 2012)

Wir beachten sie doch, BFO wurde beachtet, wenn sich auch die die angebliche deutsche Qualität nicht gezeigt hat.
Pinion ingeniört hier rum und baut auch, es scheint sich auch gut verkauft zu haben und jetzt haben sie halt mal etwas Lieferverzug, kommt vor und wir werden sehen, was draus wird.
Alutech wird die Pinion Rahmen und die ersten Fanes Am auch hier schweißen.
5rot hat sich vom kleinen Bastler zum Mann mit Festanstellung bei Acros mit eigener Schaltgruppe gemausert. 
Mifa läßt seine Rahmen hier schweißen und verkauft auch ganz gut über die Supermärkte.
Es ist doch alles nicht so wild.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Mai 2012)

MTB Maade schrieb:


> Minderheit die diese Idee interessant findet oder nicht!
> Die genannten Marken sind nur Beispiele für Marken die ihren Hauptsitz hier haben. SRam entwickelt in Deutschland? Cool das wusste ich noch gar nicht wo sitzen die denn? Gerade solche Infos würden diese Idee weiter bringen. Man könnte die Lokale Fahrradindustrie vorstellen und unterstützen. Aber anscheinend stößt die Idee auf kein Interesse.



sram  sitz in schweinfurt
bis letztes jahr wurden hier noch die getriebenaben hergestellt
jetzt "nur"noch entwicklung

ich persönlich gehöre zur der minderheit die du meinst 
darum fahr ich eine fanes mit rohloff


----------



## MTB Maade (14. Mai 2012)

Ist wohl mein etwas verschobener Blick war in letzter Zeit in den USA. Dort merkt man doch häufig sehr stark den eventuell sogar etwas zu starken Patriotismus. Etwas was in Europa sehr viel geringer ausgeprägt ist. Vielleicht ist das auch ganz gut so. Wild ist es wirklich nicht und @ böser wolf geiles Rad!!!


----------



## olsche (15. Mai 2012)

Hi, mit gezeigtem Patriotismus in Deutschland bekommst Du schnell Probleme.
Schneller als Dir lieb ist wird man in die rechte Ecke abgeschoben.
Jeder darf Stolz auf sein Land sein und es auch zeigen, nur hier in Deutschland halt nicht.

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: Aber im großen & ganzen finde ich die Idee nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LF-X (16. Mai 2012)

Deutsche Produkte bevorzugen drückt hoffentlich noch keinen in irgend eine Richtung.


----------



## Max_V (18. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2013)

falsches Thema


----------

